# Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"



## aafanatic

I've been thinking of starting a Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club" for a while, and before I write Gunter, I thought I should see if there is any interest here. I would get the case-back graphics and make up something similar to the "Bluering Owners Club" that anyone could add to their signature if they wanted to. It's as simple as that; no dues to pay, no mandatory meetings, just big Smiles and High Fives.
Any takers?
:roll:


----------



## franzy

+1 on that!!! Sounds like a great idea to me. I am sure Guenther would have no problem with us providing free advertising for him on the world's largest watch forum. 

I think it should be a "Steinhart Owner's Club" (not specific to any watch). I also think it would be cool to vote on the design of the signature.


----------



## va812

I'm in - for the logo, I like the whatever that thing is on the back of the case (the dude with the trident & largish seahorse).


----------



## EDT3

Count me in!


----------



## delco714

Ocean1 gmt count?


----------



## aafanatic

I was thinking "All Oceans". Anything that has or would have the (the dude with the trident & largish seahorse) on the case back. Including the Oceans made before the new caseback . I like the graphics on the back and I would like to raise that flag on my signature here....


----------



## JoelSolid

Count me in!


----------



## nactex

I think it is a great idea. I have 3 Steinhart Oceans and wear one everyday. Great watch for the money. Count me in.


----------



## djs86

I'm definitely in for the Ocean Owners Club and I also like the idea for the universal Steinhart Owner's Club as well. 

aafanatic, let me know how Gunter responds to idea. If all goes well, I'd love to shoot him an email about creating a Triton Owner's Club graphic as well. I don't mean to hijack, but you definitely inspired me and I have a serious love for the Triton.


----------



## eroc

As a new owner of an Ocean (and hoping to pick up a Triton soon) you can count me in


----------



## AHohm

I'm down! Just got my Ocean 1 Black a couple weeks ago, haven't taken it off since. Well, except when i go to work or bathe


----------



## Riker

Nav.B register anyone...........:-d..:-d..:-d..:-d..:-d..:-d

Good idea guys & maybe something we can do for all of the model range. If it is any indication on what the size of the owners register could be the Ocean line are sold in the greatest numbers.


----------



## aafanatic

I wrote to Gunter today asking if he minded if we used the caseback graphics for our "Club".
Riker, I hadn't noticed your Nav.B-Uh Signature until just now. That's really cool.


----------



## BigSteve

Well done Sir... and with minimal fuss.

I'm also in!...the Ocean Owners Club appeals very much.

Steve



aafanatic said:


> I wrote to Gunter today asking if he minded if we used the caseback graphics for our "Club".
> Riker, I hadn't noticed your Nav.B-Uh Signature until just now. That's really cool.


----------



## aafanatic

djs86 said:


> I'm definitely in for the Ocean Owners Club and I also like the idea for the universal Steinhart Owner's Club as well.
> 
> aafanatic, let me know how Gunter responds to idea. If all goes well, I'd love to shoot him an email about creating a Triton Owner's Club graphic as well. I don't mean to hijack, but you definitely inspired me and I have a serious love for the Triton.


I'm glad that you want to start a Triton club, DJS. I like the idea of a Nav.B-Uh club as well, but I don't have any and I have 4 or 5 more Oceans to get first. I like the idea of a "all Steinhart" one as well, but I am mostly on this forum lately, so flying a "Steinhart" flag on the Steinhart forum seemed redundant. Anyway, I really like the Ocean caseback design (the dude with the trident & largish seahorse).
I will keep you posted, but Steinhart is blowing up right now,:-!
my guess it will take a month for the graphics to arrive.


----------



## vserduchka

+1! I just picked up an Ocean 44 Automatic. Should be here on Friday. It's my first Steinhart, and I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Riker

Congrats & welcome vserduchka....;-)



vserduchka said:


> +1! I just picked up an Ocean 44 Automatic. Should be here on Friday. It's my first Steinhart, and I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## IndigoC

good call! count me in as well


----------



## SamL

aafanatic said:


> I've been thinking of starting a Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club" for a while, and before I write Gunter, I thought I should see if there is any interest here. I would get the case-back graphics and make up something similar to the "Bluering Owners Club" that anyone could add to their signature if they wanted to. It's as simple as that; no dues to pay, no mandatory meetings, just big Smiles and High Fives.
> Any takers?
> :roll:


I would be interested too

Sam


----------



## Bergarn

va812 said:


> I'm in - for the logo, I like the whatever that thing is on the back of the case (the dude with the trident & largish seahorse).


Does anyone know more details about this dude with a trident and largish seahorse?
Is it Poseidon or maybe his lesser known cousin Bob?


----------



## Eksdad

It's that dude, Trident Bob, and his gnarly seahorse. :-d


----------



## richc1958

great idea


----------



## aafanatic

I wrote Gunter a second time, explaining what we want to do and asked for a .jpg or a .gif file of sea horse dude. I added a link to this thread so that he could glimps his fan base.
In case he's too busy to send us an image file, does anyone have a graphics plan B?


----------



## Alter Soldat

*

Here is Plan B.....but I think that seahorse is getting exited.*


----------



## diliger

the "warrior" looks more Shakira with Pericles armor LOL


----------



## aafanatic

Alter,
I think we are all getting *excited* by that one.
I grabbed this off the site. It's a good start, but I think we can go a little more flamboyant.
My thoughts were a very clear photo of the case back reduced to an acceptable size plus some text.


----------



## strongergodzilla

I was bored tonight so i made a bunch of these. Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## JacksonExports

I'm in!


----------



## 818Guy

strongergodzilla said:


> I was bored tonight so i made a bunch of these. Hope everyone enjoys!


Those are awesome. Great work!


----------



## Alter Soldat

I was just kidding with that one,not a serious attempt there.Tried to shame the Steinhart crew into action. 

How long does it take to email a graphic?


----------



## Ryan Alden

We can make Pilot Club as well!


----------



## Mr Rick

I have an Ocean Forty Four GMT on the way. Count me in.


----------



## aafanatic

Godzilla,
I love it. That is perfect. I would never had done this had I seen your work before I started. Ooopps!
I am learning this for the first time, so at least I got a chance to practice.
PS I really love the enthusiasm here.


----------



## Riker

Awesome strongergodzilla.......


----------



## JFLUX13

Count me in too.
Great idea!

The Vintage Red was my first Steinhart almost a year ago.
I now own 10 Steinhart watches... So I guess you can say I'm a fan. ;-)


----------



## SJL

Ryan Alden said:


> We can make Pilot Club as well!


I'd be down for a Pilot club for sure.


----------



## aafanatic

I tried using the images Zilla made but the file size is too large. I am going to look into converting one of them from .jpg to .gif which I of course know nothing about. But my I T guy always says to google it before calling him.
PS I will email Gunter again.


----------



## Björn Nordström

Bergarn said:


> Does anyone know more details about this dude with a trident and largish seahorse?
> Is it Poseidon or maybe his lesser known cousin Bob?


I looked for Poseidon and I met the God of the Seas:

Neptune in Roman mythology, Poseidon i Greek Mythology.

Then I googled "Cousin Bob" and found this guy. Hmm, maybe they are cousins!? lol


----------



## richc1958

Use the etching on the back of the Proteus after all it was built by Steinhart for WUS


----------



## Alter Soldat

strongergodzilla said:


> I was bored tonight so i made a bunch of these. Hope everyone enjoys!


Great job........using one now. Thank's


----------



## aafanatic

I got *misty:*

[email protected] to me 
show details 2:51 AM (7 hours ago)









Hi lord&#8230;
Thanks for your mail and your great idea.. I think it is great&#8230;.
I send you now the pic.. you need&#8230;./ gif..

And if you need every thing come to me..ok..
Maybe we make a special strap or a special gift only for the members&#8230;

Give me your idea&#8230; ask in the forum .. what the guys think about this..

Or I make a special ocean one.. only for members.. a new dial or a dial with a logo.. up to you..think about this..

I am glad to hear from you soon&#8230;

Ciao.gunter..

Steinhart Günter
President










I don't know about you guys, but this is exactly what I was looking for.
I really love being a part of this family.
Big Thanks to Gunter.|>


----------



## Alter Soldat

Omg,omg,omg.................*wow**!!!!!!!*


----------



## franzy

aafanatic said:


> I got *misty:*
> 
> [email protected] to me
> show details 2:51 AM (7 hours ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lord&#8230;
> Thanks for your mail and your great idea.. I think it is great&#8230;.
> I send you now the pic.. you need&#8230;./ gif..
> 
> And if you need every thing come to me..ok..
> Maybe we make a special strap or a special gift only for the members&#8230;
> 
> Give me your idea&#8230; ask in the forum .. what the guys think about this..
> 
> Or I make a special ocean one.. only for members.. a new dial or a dial with a logo.. up to you..think about this..
> 
> I am glad to hear from you soon&#8230;
> 
> Ciao.gunter..
> 
> Steinhart Günter
> President
> 
> 
> View attachment 475037
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but this is exactly what I was looking for.
> I really love being a part of this family.
> Big Thanks to Gunter.|>


Gunter is such a great guy. The strap for my Triton 30ATM did not fit well, I wrote and heard back from Gunter he said to pick out "any" strap and he will send it to me. WOW.

He is basically saying in the above email he will make us a special ocean 1 for our forum. I say we hit him up on this. How awesome would that be. Who is in???????


----------



## aafanatic

So now comes the really difficult part: Deciding on our "flag" or icon. I like the caseback version that Strongergodzilla made but I lack the graphic know-how to compress it enough to upload it as a signature photo.
I prefer the stark "Trident guy" that Gunter gave us, but again, I lack the graphic skill to add the text (Ocean Owners Club) In fact, I don't even know if the "S" in "Owner's" is apostrophized or not. 
If anyone has the motivation, please mock up an icon using the .gif that Gunter sent us. After we have one of these that we like, we can decide as a group which one to stick with. As the OP I am trying to show initiative, and I am totally open to suggestion. PM me or post here.

PS. I am excited that It appears that we *will* have an Ocean Owners Club. I want to join.:-d


----------



## Björn Nordström

Great initiative! It is preferable to use vectorgraphics (.eps or .ia) to get the best result with logos and this type of graphics. Then you can resize the image infinitely (smaller/ larger) with smooth edges and without loss. The work you have done looks nice though!


----------



## Jbem

Please count me in as well. Great watch and even greater company. I'm definitely a proud owner


----------



## H.Solo

If there will be a special Ocean for the forum I'm all in! :-!

(How about something with a little blue! I'm sooooo longing for a blue Ocean One)


----------



## Karolewskiej

I`m in 

I would be really happy to have orange ocean one


----------



## pierre7891

Joined the club today as my vintage red arrived! Loving it so far

How about a blue dial with blue ceramic bezel ocean club watch? I would be all over it!



Today my thoughts are with all Norweigens, my neighbour country 120km away.


----------



## indierokkr

Sounds like this is the club to be in, I have been rocking my Vintage Red for over a month now, I love it!


----------



## alls3rvice

Count me in too. My first one, a Vintage RED, is in DPD depots and is coming next week. 
If Gunter wants to make a new Ocean for the fans then I would vote for a Red based variant. 
Maybe a (Double) Red with the day&date complication? Or maybe having sword hands? Or a RED with a RED second hand (thats really fantastic)..


----------



## clubber

Count me in too! 

I've had my Ocean One Black since January of last year and I love it when people say "nice Roly sub" and I say do you REALLY think I have 5 grand to spend on a watch? 

Besides...if I had 5 grand I would fly over to Augsburg, Germany, take Gunther and his family to the finest restaurant, and afterward give him a big American kiss 

I have said it before and I will continue to say it...Gunther is DA MAN!


----------



## Patrick7813

Count me in also! I have the older, original Ocean 1 and a newly acquired Ocean 44, both outstanding watches. Now, I'm waiting for one with a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## markrlondon

aafanatic said:


> I got *misty:*
> 
> 
> 
> Or I make a special ocean one.. only for members.. a new dial or a dial with a logo.. up to you..think about this..
Click to expand...

That seems very exciting. Any suggestions for an "Ocean Owners Club" dial?


----------



## aafanatic

I finally figured out how to use 'Zillas Awesome graphic images. If anyone else is as weak in this area as I am, don't waste my pain: 
Using the image as a signature pic didn't work, so I uploaded the images to Photo Bucket and pasted the img code into the Signature that I was editing. I hope that this helps some one, or that no one needs this type of help. 
If we gain in size, perhaps we can get a STICKY with the graphics and discussion.


----------



## Karolewskiej

guys, any progress? Maybe we should make some next step in projecting our club version of ocean?


----------



## the_driver

Hi, I got a Ocean GMT black some months ago and I'm just enthusiastic about it. Please count me in the club.


----------



## JoelSolid

Sweet!!! I'm rockin the new signature graphic!


----------



## Karolewskiej

JoelSolid, I hope you won`t be mad that I have copied it


----------



## JoelSolid

Karolewskiej said:


> JoelSolid, I hope you won`t be mad that I have copied it


I'm ok with it as long as aafanatic doesn't mind I stole it from him.


----------



## strongergodzilla

Heres another, this one was a special request:


----------



## Karolewskiej

How can I get one, with Ocean 1 GMT pepsi version ? ;p


----------



## strongergodzilla

Karolewskiej said:


> How can I get one, with Ocean 1 GMT pepsi version ? ;p


By hoping


----------



## cuts33

Testing...


----------



## Karolewskiej

thanks a lot


----------



## Stephs

Hello,

I received my Steinhart Ocean Black,and she's perfect for me.:-!


----------



## H.Solo

Got it! :-!


----------



## Stephs

Hello,

Can you tell me if you have the picture for Steinhart forty four please.Thanks.
Good job,thanks.


----------



## tribal1603

Is there also one for the Ocean 1 GMT Black Red? If not how can i get into the Ocean Owners Club


----------



## Ed.YANG

strongergodzilla said:


> I was bored tonight so i made a bunch of these. Hope everyone enjoys!





strongergodzilla said:


> Heres another, this one was a special request:


hmm... will there be one for Ocean One Green?


----------



## Chromejob

Three cheers for StrongerGodzilla's banners. Well done, sir.


----------



## Mike11

Count me in!
Mike


----------



## Pakz

I didn't say it officially until now, but yeah, I'm a member !!!


----------



## jedge76

Just a test...


----------



## Delta8v

I have a Ocean Vintage MIL on the way, so i want to join this club to =D


----------



## ctilly

aafanatic said:


> I got *misty:*
> Maybe we make a special strap or a special gift only for the members&#8230;
> 
> Give me your idea&#8230; ask in the forum .. what the guys think about this..
> 
> Or I make a special ocean one.. only for members.. a new dial or a dial with a logo.. up to you..think about this..


Hope my signature updated....

I know this post is a bit old but did anyone follow up with Gunter? What an awesome offer!

As for my Owners Club membership .. I tried on an Ocean over the weekend and whatever uncertainty I had vanished. What a great watch! I'm thinking I'll go Ocean One Black, knock off the cyclops, and perhaps eventually mod the hands (sub/sword style?) and or re-lume with BG W9. So excited!


----------



## jedge76

I received my Ocean Vintage Military on Monday, so I'm now a new member of the Ocean owners club! Yes! I took a quick photo the other night and thought I'd share a quick pic...


----------



## Delta8v

Hi!
I want to join the club, and get one ov those signatures 
Can i just copy one and use...? Or......

Thanks 

Erlend


----------



## drebg

Just found this thread... I'll be an Ocean Owner soon and am wondering if there's any progress on a LE "Club" Ocean?!

It's pushing 4 months- has the thread been moved perhaps? Reguardless, I'm in!! 

- D


----------



## Riker

Congrats on the impending Ocean arrival & welcome.

The proposed forum Special edition 'Ocean owners club' watch as mentioned here will not be moving forward in 2012 & possibly into 2013 unfortunately. Steinhart are concentrating resourses on their current standard line & L.E watches & new models for the time being which is a great thing for all of us.



drebg said:


> Just found this thread... I'll be an Ocean Owner soon and am wondering if there's any progress on a LE "Club" Ocean?!
> 
> It's pushing 4 months- has the thread been moved perhaps? Reguardless, I'm in!!
> 
> - D


----------



## Pjake

Being a new owner of an OVM, I'm in. Given the resource constraints, maybe a small series of commerative NATO straps, logo woven into the strap on the solid ones; or maybe a unique stripe band. Premium quality of course. We can then pursue the watch at a latter date.

Just a thought.
peter


----------



## dcuthbertson

Hi guys
I have 2 Steinharts on their way to me as we speak. An ocean 1 black, and a gmt pepsi bezel. Cant wait for them to arrive.
I dont remember the last time i got excited about anything.
Can i join the club please. Is there any sort of initiation test to get in. 
Yours hopefully
Duncan


----------



## Philmo

Anyone up for an Aviation, Pilot or Apollon Club?


----------



## SJL

Philmo said:


> Anyone up for an Aviation, Pilot or Apollon Club?


I'd be interested in hearing more about a pilot and an aviation club.

SJL


----------



## Knoc

Lock and loaded for when this drops.
Steinhard Ocean 1 Black enroute


----------



## digivandig

Sign me up!


----------



## TheloniousFox

Count me in come this coming Tuesday (or so Fedex says).


----------



## RoyalRob

My 1-year old Ocean 1 ''green'' (was black) + OVR and my dad's GMT ''black/red''. 



I chopped the original photo; I really would like to see a OVR with domed sapphire + cyclops and patina-yellow indexes b-).

Greetz, Robert


----------



## TheloniousFox

TheloniousFox said:


> Count me in come this coming Tuesday (or so Fedex says).


Well, it took until Thursday, but I have it. Definitely digging on it.


----------



## chris grier

I'm in and want it to be made into a t shirt as well!!!


----------



## hooperman42

yep just do it



Bergarn said:


> Does anyone know more details about this dude with a trident and largish seahorse?
> Is it Poseidon or maybe his lesser known cousin Bob?


----------



## FieryTowse

Any chance of an Ocean Two Owners Club?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Hommage, Copy, or Whatever - that OVM is one very cool watch!!!


----------



## Viognier

+1 

I'm in for the OOC and would also be all over a T-Shirt issued for members only!


----------



## ew03877286

say hi


----------



## rjprusak

Count me in as well. I'd love to have the opportunity to own a special edition Steinhart Ocean1.


----------



## rjprusak

H.Solo.......regarding the blue Ocean, you read my mind.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Can't wait to receive mine......I hope Anders received the shipment so it may arrive next week. Thanks to those who posted photos....that is what keeps me going, since I don't do "waiting" well........


----------



## spikynbaby

count me in, please. TQ.


----------



## RoyalRob

Got bored and tried a new mod on an extra, bit damaged, black bezel: vintaging by bleaching. 

I tried to get the blue/greyish faded color of old submariners. I ended up with a ''really vintage tropical brown one''. 
(the bleaching went a bit to fast).


----------



## Fullers1845

^Right on, man! Looks awesome. Mind sharing your methods?


----------



## RoyalRob

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Right on, man! Looks awesome. Mind sharing your methods?


It was just stupid ''luck'' it ended up like this. I read about oem rolex bezels being bleached for 15-20 minutes for a even faded blue-ish bezel. I used toilet bleach with a drop of paint thinner; stirred it and dropped the bezel insert in it. It took about 20 seconds when I washed it off.

Maybe the thinner made the proces go fast. Or the paint layer of the bezel is a bit thinner than the rolex inserts.


----------



## Riker

RoyalRob, that looks fantastic..... Well done.


----------



## Fullers1845

RoyalRob said:


> It was just stupid ''luck'' it ended up like this. I read about oem rolex bezels being bleached for 15-20 minutes for a even faded blue-ish bezel. I used toilet bleach with a drop of paint thinner; stirred it and dropped the bezel insert in it. It took about 20 seconds when I washed it off.
> 
> Maybe the thinner made the proces go fast. Or the paint layer of the bezel is a bit thinner than the rolex inserts.


Excellent. Thanks for sharing. Beware of dropping your Steinhart in the pot on cleaning day! (Unless you want some serious vintage awesomeness.)


----------



## RoyalRob

Fullers1845 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for sharing. Beware of dropping your Steinhart in the pot on cleaning day! (Unless you want some serious vintage awesomeness.)


Got it already sealed with some clear spray paint. Anymore fading and it's probably gone . I tried to make the brown color a bit more gray/blue ish with a marker and some wiping.

To get a nice even faded blue/grayish color I need to use some water to make the solution less concentrated and leave the thinner out of it. Maybe add some blue ink. Next time....


----------



## dpage

Ocean Black checking in!


----------



## a tired smile

I'm in once they stock OVM's again!


----------



## Hoppyjr

OVM is fantastic!


sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauuer

I got my OVM on the way so I'm in! I like the sound of a custom NATO strap! That could be really great, maybe the logo stitched in or something?


----------



## crew

Bauuer said:


> I got my OVM on the way so I'm in! I like the sound of a custom NATO strap! That could be really great, maybe the logo stitched in or something?


My OVM is on its way as well!! I'd love to see a custom NATO strap.. maybe even leather with a logo branded into it? THAT would be awesome!

Has anyone made a banner for the OVM ? I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Bauuer

crew said:


> My OVM is on its way as well!! I'd love to see a custom NATO strap.. maybe even leather with a logo branded into it? THAT would be awesome!
> 
> Has anyone made a banner for the OVM ? I can't wait for it to arrive!


That sounds really tempting! Maybe something like this:
WUS (where the S could be the steinhart logo S, with their permission of course!)
OOC (Ocean Owners Club)
Wouldn't take-up to much space and would look classy! 

Edit: Another idea!
We could make the text, logo and maybe a picture of the seahorse and cousin bob into a "stripe" almost like a regimental but with nice printed text instead.

What do you guys think, is it even possible to achieve?


----------



## crew

Bauuer said:


> That sounds really tempting! Maybe something like this:
> WUS (where the S could be the steinhart logo S, with their permission of course!)
> OOC (Ocean Owners Club)
> Wouldn't take-up to much space and would look classy!
> 
> Edit: Another idea!
> We could make the text, logo and maybe a picture of the seahorse and cousin bob into a "stripe" almost like a regimental but with nice printed text instead.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it even possible to achieve?


I was just thinking.. how about someone more talented than myself mocks up something where the "O" in "OOC" is the round steinhart logo ? It would hopefully not detract from the acronym, but it might. Okay, I need to mock something up. BRB.

Edit: Thoughts? This was a very rough mock-up in MSWord.


----------



## volpe

Count me please:roll:


----------



## Bauuer

I think that looks really good! Well done!


----------



## BlackJacques

I'm in !!


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Me too. I as well am very interested in the "OOC" nato/zulu. Or maybe even a specialized caseback that we can design and have Gunter make for us?


----------



## Jazzbass251

I am in. I love my OVM.


----------



## Scotsmen

OVM came Friday - onto NATO black strap Saturday - hasn't left wrist - think I must be a member also ;-)


----------



## kidmanu

OVR was langing, amazing timepeice !!
Take photo with my 6.5" wrist


----------



## ingenieur

Im interested too, count me in please


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

a tired smile said:


> I'm in once they stock OVM's again!


yep, me too. I'll be in (hopefully) by the begining of next month.

Also would be interested in a custom NATO


----------



## indy49

Just ordered my Ocean. The customer rep threw in a NATO strap for free. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Troll

I guess I'm a member also... 













Now, how can I add the logo to my signature?


----------



## relic

Im in as well then wot do i have to do ? im in love with my OVM for the money i would say its a hard watch to better !!!!!


----------



## Diospada

Proud owner of an Ocean OVM!


----------



## Astropin

Diospada said:


> Proud owner of an Ocean OVM!


Ditto! Still waiting for it to arrive though.


----------



## RoyalRob

Sunny day, so sporting the GMT back on the oyster.


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

According to FedEx I should officially become a member tomorrow before 10:30am, lol


----------



## roguehog

Here's my ticket.


----------



## litlmn

Just joined the club today.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooperman42

Are they back in stock?


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

OK, official pics uploaded


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well, I am officially a member starting today. Received my Ocean One Black this morning at around 10:45 in a nicely wrapped FedEx package from Germany. I am in LOVE with it! I will post pictures soon once I get my camera ready. Probably in a day or two.


----------



## crownpuller

Please add one more to the ever increasing list:


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

Please, let me join in the club!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well, here she is, My brand-new 1-day old Steinhart Ocean One Black. I must say, she is quite a beauty 

These are some photos that I took of it around my house and my backyard on a sunny late summer evening...

First, the packaging: The outside white box is stunning, and when you open it up and reveal the beautiful leather box under the wrapping paper within, you feel as if real care and craftsmanship went into this wonderfully wrapped package from Germany and Switzerland. The Steinhart logo is also quite striking.








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Now the first must-have wrist shot in the sun b-)








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Some shots of it around the backyard...








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

I think this following one really shows off the detail nicely :-!








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

This next one looks like i'm on an underwater adventure searching for rare seashells...but i'm not...:think:








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Ocean themed for an Ocean themed watch! :-d








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Lume shot! ;-) (This one was taken after normal exposure to the sun during the photoshoot).








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

And this next one was taken after approximately 10 minutes of controlled concentration in sunlight (Leaving it out on the picnic table for about 10 mins then standing in my closet). 








By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Well, that's all of them. I still have one more to come but I have to wait for night time to take it ;-)

I am in love with this watch!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well, I just pre-ordered the Ocean Vintage Military! I hope it comes to my door sooner than later! Gonna put that one on the Corvus Bond Strap and get a NATO for it too. I will post pictures of that one too once I get it.

EDIT: YES! got an email saying it will ship soon.

EDIT: I have it now!


----------



## RoyalRob

New ceramic insert for the Ocean-1 and a clasp mod for the ''pepsi''


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Now that I have my OVM's new strap I have gotten around to taking some pictures of this breathtaking and very photogenic watch. It's wearing a Corvus (Phoenix of England and Scotland manufactured) "Real Bond Movie Style" strap.








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IMG

Lume shot under low light:

]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IMG

Under low darkness:

]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IM

Under pitch black darkness after a bit of waiting indoors first:

G]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IMG

Pitch black darkness after being exposed to the sun for more than ten minutes. (Very bright and hot day). I noticed the lume is orange and green when it glows under normal light through most of the day; orangish glow when it's fading or been taken out of light a while, and then bright green when it's at its strongest and in the dark. The SuperLumiNova vintage old radium style lume is amazing and even more stunning in person. It glows nicely all day and night (you could sleep with this on and always be able to see the time instead of straining your neck to look at a desk clock). like an absolute torch in low light or darkness and it never loses its glow. SuperLumiNova Old Vintage Radium style is the best!  

]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IM

In this one I have captured the beautiful blue sheen that the beveled and domed sapphire crystal gives off under rare light occasions and at the right angle. It was hard to find the right light and angle to photograph, (Picture was taken in my kitchen on the granite counter-top below the skylights), and in person you can actually see that the blue sheen covers the whole sapphire when this does happen.

G]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IMG

Here's the OVM next to my Ocean One Black

]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]








By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

[IM

Little idea I had to coil them round each other.

G]







By alphawolf777 at 2012-09-04[/IMG]

Well that's it; 15 photos. Sorry if it's too long a post but the OVM is just such an amazing piece and I am seriously in love with it. ;-) 

It's a very high quality watch, the best Rolex 5513/5517 MilSub homage/tribute ever, and one of Steinhart's best. Almost like you're wearing a real MilSub; and a damn fine piece for the money. Easily could be a multiple thousand $ watch, just like the rest in Steinhart's lineup. Bezel is solid, 120 click, super tough and industrial feeling and very satisfying to turn with its very solid clicks; crown threads as smooth as butter and tightly compresses the rubber gasket without too much torque required, beveled and domed sapphire crystal is absolutely gorgeous when it gives off the blue sheen or simply looking at the indices and the seconds and minutes hands reflecting in the bevel; very mystical look. Fit and finish is perfect, lume is all even and generously applied, full minute-marked bezel is spot on and lines up perfectly, watch is extremely accurate. I am also so glad that Steinhart stayed so faithful to the MilSub/vintage design by not giving it a date. Makes the dial so clean and perfect and even; and setting the time is so easy as you don't have to worry about AM or PM. It's literally the perfect watch and there's nothing that could make it better.

You may have noticed that I switched out the steel bracelet for the Corvus/Phoenix Bond strap. I did this because this watch belongs on a military style strap. I also plan on getting three NATOs for it. An admiralty gray, admiralty black, and a dark dark navy blue black (all from Corvus/Phoenix since Phoenix makes the actual watchstraps for the British Ministry of Defence).

Well, that's it. Definitely my favorite Steinhart and my favorite watch. I find myself checking the time more than necessary now just to steal a glance or two at it :-!


----------



## vonkamp

Great post Alpha! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

vonkamp said:


> Great post Alpha! I can't wait to get mine!


Thank you very much. I really enjoyed taking those photos. There is also one more Ocean watch that I want: The O1VR. It would complete my trio collection of the Ocean One Black, the OVM, and then the O1VR. Won't be able to order it for another two weeks roughly, as I have to flip some old Swiss Army Chronos for $$ first; but it doesn't matter as the Steinhart site says that they won't be shipping til the end of September anyway.

My plans for all three are to leave the Ocean One Black on the SS bracelet as is since I like it like that; The OVM will get some Phoenix NATOs from Corvus; and then my soon-to-be O1VR will get the Corvus/Phoenix Real James Bond strap that I have on the OVM at the moment.


----------



## wim mennink

Can i join the Ocean One Club , today i got my (first?) Ocean One (with ceramic bezel)













































Love that watch , Gr; <W©M>


----------



## Jon Butcher

None better, absolutely postively love my Stein-y;


----------



## Ether

I absolutely love my Ocean One Vintage Red, such a well built watch, even friends who have Submariners comment on how nice it is


----------



## Falcon15e

Well, [email protected]! Count me in as well gents.

I am the proud owner of a Steiney OVM. Although, this _is_ *my *Steinhart, these are not my pictures. These were taken by my Father. See, interesting story...I'm sitting in Afghanistan and I thought we would be coming home in just a few weeks so I had it sent stateside (not realizing that it would be delivered within 48 hours of shipping!) Just to be sure I knew it was safe. BUT, we're getting extended. So, he will be shipping it to me when I get my new address after I move to a different FOB. At that time, I will post my own, beautiful shots. Until then....

BTW, if there are any options for specialty straps/accessories/etc for Steinhart club members, let me know! I can pitch in.

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Falcon15e

Make me one of those "blonde" leather straps and I'll ask them to let you in!! :-d:-d



relic said:


> Im in as well then wot do i have to do ? im in love with my OVM for the money i would say its a hard watch to better !!!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Falcon15e said:


> Well, [email protected]! Count me in as well gents.
> 
> I am the proud owner of a Steiney OVM. Although, this _is_ *my *Steinhart, these are not my pictures. These were taken by my Father. See, interesting story...I'm sitting in Afghanistan and I thought we would be coming home in just a few weeks so I had it sent stateside (not realizing that it would be delivered within 48 hours of shipping!) Just to be sure I knew it was safe. BUT, we're getting extended. So, he will be shipping it to me when I get my new address after I move to a different FOB. At that time, I will post my own, beautiful shots. Until then....
> 
> BTW, if there are any options for specialty straps/accessories/etc for Steinhart club members, let me know! I can pitch in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


How fitting that a soldier will be wearing the vintage *military*! That is so awesome. Surely that will put the watch through its paces!

Thank you for your service:-!


----------



## vonkamp

Falcon15e said:


> Well, [email protected]! Count me in as well gents.
> 
> I am the proud owner of a Steiney OVM. Although, this _is_ *my *Steinhart, these are not my pictures. These were taken by my Father. See, interesting story...I'm sitting in Afghanistan and I thought we would be coming home in just a few weeks so I had it sent stateside (not realizing that it would be delivered within 48 hours of shipping!) Just to be sure I knew it was safe. BUT, we're getting extended. So, he will be shipping it to me when I get my new address after I move to a different FOB. At that time, I will post my own, beautiful shots. Until then....
> 
> BTW, if there are any options for specialty straps/accessories/etc for Steinhart club members, let me know! I can pitch in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Jeff,
Your OVM looks great!
I would like to thank you for your service as well. :-!
Cheers,
Baron


----------



## Falcon15e

AlphaWolf777, 

I will certainly do my best at putting it through the ringer! It is true that it is an irony that I will be wearing a military sub. That's not what sold me though, I have to say it was the classic design and the aged lume. I love that stuff. Even more so, despite all the "almosts" out there, the OVM really is completely unique and (I feel) can stand on its own two feet not only as a homage, but just as a great design. Although, if anyone has any doubts about an Omega 1120 movement, I can put their minds at ease. I've worn this one through one deployment to Iraq, now this deployment to Afghanistan and its seen its share of abuse. But it still looks beautiful and maintains +/- 2 seconds per day. 

But my trusty Omega needs a break! And hopefully, that OVM will be getting a lot of wrist time when it gets here. 
Thank you for thanking me. 
Jeff


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Falcon15e said:


> AlphaWolf777,
> 
> I will certainly do my best at putting it through the ringer! It is true that it is an irony that I will be wearing a military sub. That's not what sold me though, I have to say it was the classic design and the aged lume. I love that stuff. Even more so, despite all the "almosts" out there, the OVM really is completely unique and (I feel) can stand on its own two feet not only as a homage, but just as a great design. Although, if anyone has any doubts about an Omega 1120 movement, I can put their minds at ease. I've worn this one through one deployment to Iraq, now this deployment to Afghanistan and its seen its share of abuse. But it still looks beautiful and maintains +/- 2 seconds per day.
> 
> But my trusty Omega needs a break! And hopefully, that OVM will be getting a lot of wrist time when it gets here.
> Thank you for thanking me.
> Jeff


You're welcome. And yes, it is true that the OVM is definitely unique in its own way and the aged lume and maxi dial is what sold me on it as well. I think all the Oceans are unique enough to stand on their own.

EDIT 9/12 11:05pm

And yes, I guess what I meant by calling it a "sub" is that it is definitely inspired by the real MilSub, but obviously it is uniquely an Ocean One. Truly the best of its class though when compared to other brands IMO.

That's what I love about boutique/small watch companies though; you get to wear a high-quality Swiss-Made watch that only enthusiasts are in the know-how about, and it is sheer bliss and joy to wear such a wonderfully crafted timepiece with pride!


----------



## Falcon15e

Baron,

Thank you very much! I appreciate it. I just can't wait to get it on my wrist...driving me crazy not having it...

Jeff



vonkamp said:


> Jeff,
> Your OVM looks great!
> I would like to thank you for your service as well. :-!
> Cheers,
> Baron


----------



## Texas Parrothead

Officially joined the club with my recently arrive O1VR. Couldn't be happier and what a beautiful watch. I will try to post some pics later tonight.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Wow, I have to say; it's amazing how much of a loving effect a watch can have on you. Especially a Steinhart. So i'm sitting at the computer sipping on a soda and relaxing after doing some tough landscaping work in the front yard; and I haven't been wearing my OVM all afternoon because I didn't want to bury it in dirt from the yard work. But, I also did not want to put it back on right after for fear of my sunscreen sweating off and soaking into my Corvus/Phoenix nylon strap; as it has happened before (I washed it with OxyClean Stain Remover and that restored it like new before). So, my left wrist was naked and I felt so too. :roll: 

:think:

Fast forward a couple hours and I see my Ocean One Black with the SS bracelet sitting all lonely on the leather box next to its buddy the OVM. My O1 Black had stopped ticking at 3AM one day ago since i'd neglected it for the OVM. I pick it up, admiring it in the sunlight coming in through the shaded window, and I unscrew the crown. I wind that puppy up 30 or so rotations and then set the time and date. Surprisingly, when I go to screw the crown back in, I realize that the stiffness it had when it was brand-new is now gone and the crown threads, screws and compresses the rubber gasket like butter. :-x :-!

I eagerly and proudly put it on; admiring the newfound weight of going from nylon to SS, but also the gracefulness that I once felt of it. (It feels lighter too for some reason). Sitting comfortably on my wrist, I bring it up to my ear and hear the steady ticking of the 8 BPS and 28,800 BPH. I go and stand in the sunlight of an open window in another room, then go back into the other room and suddenly the C1 white lume is glowing like a torch and looking real good. (It seems to have gotten brighter, better and more responsive with the more sunlight it gets sitting near the window all day).

Well, I guess I could say that I feel as if I have rekindled that "first time" feeling that I had for this piece just a few weeks ago when I received it (also my first Steinhart). It's just amazing and kind of hard to explain in words that feeling you get when you pick up that one watch you may have neglected for a bit, and then suddenly strap (or clasp) it on and feel like it's brand new again. 

For me, this is a feeling that only comes from a product of pure quality such as a Steinhart. Wear them all often and in good health my brethren! b-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Bradl55ey said:


> I like the whatever that thing is on the back of the case


:-d

To me it looks like some sort of Greek mythological hero riding a giant seahorse drawn carriage. Perhaps Poseidon? Whatever it is, it is truly cool. b-)


----------



## RSmith

Looking forward to joining the Club when my Ocean 1 arrives soon. Ordered it up last night and now I must sit in total anticipation like a child before his birthday...!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Just ordered my Ocean One Vintage Red! Cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## sys

Looking forward to joining as well. Currently waiting on an Ocean Black DLC and obsessively checking Fedex for updates!


----------



## Dave+63

I've just taken mine off the bracelet and put it on a NATO.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Dave+63 said:


> I've just taken mine off the bracelet and put it on a NATO.


Oh wow, kinda rare you have the old style bezel _*and*_ ceramic there. Looks _*terrific*_ on that NATO. |>


----------



## Falcon15e

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's what I love about boutique/small watch companies though; you get to wear a high-quality Swiss-Made watch that only enthusiasts are in the know-how about, and it is sheer bliss and joy to wear such a wonderfully crafted timepiece with pride!


I couldn't agree more with that last part: Only enthusiasts are in the know-how about. Really, we wear them for our own satisfaction. But when someone else notices, then its very much, "Aww...another one...." and instantly a good device to make new friends or to share the hobby.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Falcon15e said:


> I couldn't agree more with that last part: Only enthusiasts are in the know-how about. Really, we wear them for our own satisfaction. But when someone else notices, then its very much, "Aww...another one...." and instantly a good device to make new friends or to share the hobby.


Yes, i've already gotten a few other people that i've met interested in Steinhart. So far mine have gotten noticed by some people who are obviously watch enthusiasts, including my jeweler, who sized the bracelets for them and him and his family who work there all admired my O1B and OVM wondering just what it was and they were completely mystified when I told them the story of Steinhart and what it has in it and the great price. They're simply gorgeous, well-made, unique, durable watches that give you a lot of bang for your buck, and it's the exact reason i'm addicted to them!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Just got a package in the mailbox today! ;-) Inside the mailer pack were my Phoenix NATOs that I ordered from Corvus. (I have all 4 of them now, I had one already from a couple or a few days back and then ordered 3 more the same day as delivery of the first (black NATO); they literally over-nighted the 3 others to me with no extra charge and it was Sunday yesterday when I ordered them. Talk about fast shipping, my hat goes off to Corvus). :-!

Here's the first group-shot. Olive Drab, Admiralty Gray, Black, and Camouflage.








[/IMG]

Another group shot. (You can't have enough group shots) :-!.








[/IMG]

A fistful of NATOs! b-) And my O1B made a cameo appearance. :-d (You can't see the buckle of the black one, oops).








[/IMG]

Lined up along with my Corvus/Phoenix "Real James Bond Movie-Style" strap.








[/IMG]

The Camouflage one outside.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

This picture went upside down for some strange reason that I can't correct, but you get the general idea. :roll:










Black NATO.

[IMG
]







[/IMG]

Admiralty Gray.








[/IMG]

Olive Drab.








[/IMG]

2 more pics of the Olive Drab to really show the color of it.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

That's all of 'em. I really like Phoenix NATOs and IMHO they are the best. Very durable and well-made. Most importantly they are very comfortable and easy on the skin,;and they are the real deal from Phoenix Watchstraps Ltd. Made in England and using nylon webbed on vintage machinery in one of the last Scottish mills of its kind; and as supplied to the British military for years.

I think that NATOs _*enhance *_the looks of the OVM. I can't really pick a favorite as I like them all equally. But as of right now i'm using the camouflage one and it's really growing on me. I have not yet seen a picture of a camouflage NATO on the OVM besides mine and I really think it gives it the finishing touch on its military look. The black one looks the sleekest and gives it a smooth, refined, "standard-issue look", the Admiralty Gray makes the dial and the steel stand out, and the olive drab and camouflage one make it look very much like a military field issue and overall really brings out the lume. As always, I really enjoyed taking these pictures, it's amazing how photogenic watches are; especially Steinharts! :-!


----------



## pwatch

I just found out about this thread...count me in! Placed an order (O1B) last week. Can't wait for it to get here!
AlphaWolf, your pictures are amazing!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

pwatch said:


> I just found out about this thread...count me in! Placed an order (O1B) last week. Can't wait for it to get here!
> AlphaWolf, your pictures are amazing!! Thank you for sharing!


You're welcome. It's literally my pleasure to share pictures of these great watches! You're gonna love your O1B, as I love mine.  Now for some more pictures of my OVM!

Just got my thick (2.6mm) 316L Stainless Steel springbars from Gnomon today via UPS.

*As you can see, they are almost a full MM thicker than the stock ones. Which is great because I bent the original 1.8mm's that came with the watch due to the tightness of the nylon strap (The stock 1.8mm ones were making a dangerous clicking sound too when I was tightening the straps). But with these new thick ones, they are solid and sturdy under tight strap wear. That's why I got these, in my opinion, the closest thing you can get to having the strength of drilled lugs or fixed lugs; but on standard lugs! My jeweller did a wonderful job putting them on too, no marks.*








[/IMG]

*Back
*







[/IMG]

*NATOs still fit like a glove! (This is one of my Phoenix NATOs that I got from Corvus Watch co.)
*







[/IMG]

*This one shows the amount of clearance space that you are left with. Enough space to still use any NATO style strap.

*







[/IMG]*

And here's the bag they come in. (It says Dievas because that's who makes them, and Gnomon sells them. Which makes me assume they are either made in Germany or Switzerland). I ordered 8 of them. 2 for my OVM, 2 for my soon-to-be O1VR, and then 4 spares.
*







[/IMG]


----------



## pwatch

AlphaWolf777 said:


> You're welcome. It's literally my pleasure to share pictures of these great watches! You're gonna love your O1B, as I love mine.  Now for some more pictures of my OVM!
> 
> Just got my thick (2.6mm) 316L Stainless Steel springbars from Gnomon today via UPS.
> 
> *As you can see, they are almost a full MM thicker than the stock ones. Which is great because I bent the original 1.8mm's that came with the watch due to the tightness of the nylon strap (The stock 1.8mm ones were making a dangerous clicking sound too when I was tightening the straps). But with these new thick ones, they are solid and sturdy under tight strap wear. That's why I got these, in my opinion, the closest thing you can get to having the strength of drilled lugs or fixed lugs; but on standard lugs! My jeweller did a wonderful job putting them on too, no marks.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> *Back
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> *NATOs still fit like a glove! (This is one of my Phoenix NATOs that I got from Corvus Watch co.)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> *This one shows the amount of clearance space that you are left with. Enough space to still use any NATO style strap.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]*
> 
> And here's the bag they come in. (It says Dievas because that's who makes them, and Gnomon sells them. Which makes me assume they are either made in Germany or Switzerland). I ordered 8 of them. 2 for my OVM, 2 for my soon-to-be O1VR, and then 4 spares.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


The stock spring bar looks really thin & weak compared to your "beefy" dievas spring bars. Good choice and they look perfect with your NATOs!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

pwatch said:


> The stock spring bar looks really thin & weak compared to your "beefy" dievas spring bars. Good choice and they look perfect with your NATOs!


Thanks, I like them too! Stock ones are just standard ones that are meant for SS bracelets (Like on my O1B) Because end links on bracelets can't fit thick ones. (I actually also bent the ones on my O1B just from tugging at the clasp too hard; but I had my jeweller replace those). Not Steinhart's fault though, since every company essentially uses the same stock ones. I definitely recommend these thicker bars to anyone who chooses to wear nylon or any other weave-through style straps (even leather NATOs would fit this) to prevent bar failure and give you that extra piece of mind.


----------



## Benjamin Tovey

Hi everyone, my Ocean 1 black dial with ceramic bezel arrived on Friday. 
I absolutely love it, fantastic quality and finish. (Comparable to my Oris diver)





















Stunning

Statistically only one in seven dwarfs are happy !


----------



## Irishjon

Can I join too? Mine arrived last week and I cannot believe how awesome the OVM is. I needed to get the bracelet adjusted and my local watch repair guy was blown away with the quality of the finish, product as a whole and how much bang for your buck you get! I have enjoyed a great purchase with a drink or two


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Irishjon said:


> Can I join too? Mine arrived last week and I cannot believe how awesome the OVM is. I need to get the bracelet adjusted and my local watch repair guy was blown away at the quality of the finish, product as a whole and how much bang for your buck you get! I have enjoyed a great purchase with a drink or two
> 
> View attachment 834774


Yeah! My local jeweller was also impressed greatly with my Steinharts. It is amazing what you get for the price. :-!


----------



## Irishjon

look what I found online today....real deal? :think::think:

Rolex S/S Rare Oyster Perpetual Military Submariner 5513 for $.64,808 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

Ok, so fellow members here's some cool and interesting information regarding Steinhart's OVM after looking into the link posted above about another Rolex Mil Sub. As you may or may not know the Steinhart OVM its based on a rare Royal Navy only issue Rolex, the 5517. That much is pretty well known. What I only just found out, and please correct me if I'm wrong, is that there were actually two Rolex military watches supplied to the Royal Navy. The 5513 which is a military version of the submariner no date with sword hands, but bezel remains the same with the "hash" marks stopping at the 15 position, and the 5517 which is the one Steinhart pays homage too. The difference from what I have found out is that the Steinhart homage is the rarer (and thus more expensive) model because it was issued to the SBS (Special Boat Service) only, while the 5513 was a regular navy issue. This IMO adds a whole new element of cool factor to this watch. Again if there are any enthusiasts out there please correct me if I'm wrong, I'd love to know for sure.

Update: so the link above does appear to the the real deal. A Rolex mil sub 5513, not the 5517 that Steinhart pays homage to. Super rare no the less but also approx $40K cheaper than the 5517.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Irishjon said:


> look what I found online today....real deal? :think::think:
> 
> Rolex S/S Rare Oyster Perpetual Military Submariner 5513 for $.64,808 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
> 
> Ok, so fellow members here's some cool and interesting information regarding Steinhart's OVM after looking into the link posted above about another Rolex Mil Sub. As you may or may not know the Steinhart OVM its based on a rare Royal Navy only issue Rolex, the 5517. That much is pretty well known. What I only just found out, and please correct me if I'm wrong, is that there were actually two Rolex military watches supplied to the Royal Navy. The 5513 which is a military version of the submariner no date with sword hands, but bezel remains the same with the "hash" marks stopping at the 15 position, and the 5517 which is the one Steinhart pays homage too. The difference from what I have found out is that the Steinhart homage is the rarer (and thus more expensive) model because it was issued to the SBS (Special Boat Service) only, while the 5513 was a regular navy issue. This IMO adds a whole new element of cool factor to this watch. Again if there are any enthusiasts out there please correct me if I'm wrong, I'd love to know for sure.
> 
> Update: so the link above does appear to the the real deal. A Rolex mil sub 5513, not the 5517 that Steinhart pays homage to. Super rare no the less but also approx $40K cheaper than the 5517.


Yes, this is indeed well-known. It is the main reason that made me buy the OVM.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I was bored today so I took some freestyle pictures of my OVM. I just took it around the house randomly and found cool angles to show off the detail of the watch. Enjoy!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## pwatch

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I was bored today so I took some freestyle pictures of my OVM. I just took it around the house randomly and found cool angles to show off the detail of the watch. Enjoy!


I have not received my first Steinhart (O1B) yet but your pictures made me want to order another one!!! Is this normal or did I get Steinhartitis? o|


----------



## Irishjon

Haha I think you have Steinhartitis alright. I like that black zulu, I need to order one and a nice leather zulu too. This watch can be dressed up and down and still look freakin amazing!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Irishjon said:


> Haha I think you have Steinhartitis alright. I like that black zulu, I need to order one and a nice leather zulu too. This watch can be dressed up and down and still look freakin amazing!!


Thank you, yes I agree that the OVM can pretty much wear anything. Although my strap is actually a Phoenix G10 NATO. And to pwatch, yes you definitely caught the bug! ;-)


----------



## siess

O1VR and O1 GMT here


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well, to help ease my wait for my O1VR I have just ordered the "Real-Bond G10 NATO" in the correct 22mm width from Corvus Watch Co. I have the "Real-Bond Movie-Style" strap already, but it's only available in 20mm and I feel that I may grow tired of having the springbars showing so I wanted to get the NATO in 22mm as well so that I have the option of wearing the correct size, and NATO is safer than a standard nylon weave-through strap anyway. The wait for my beloved O1VR is making me do crazy things...


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## Exirion

Yesterday I received my Rios1931 Bass strap:










Exactly what I was looking for  Looks good and is water-resistant.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I feel like reviving this thread as it has seemed to "die off" recently because of the gloomy feeling of delayed orders.

I am really excited right now because I just ordered two Collezione Italian-made alligator grain leather straps from The Watch Prince in Oregon for my O1B and future O1VR. One is a dark brown "tobacco" colored with ultra-fine grain, and the other is dark black with fine varying alligator patterns. Both are gloss finish with silver inox buckles and matching stitching. They are going to make my O1B look _*absolutely rich and dressed to kill! *_:-!:-!:-! I will post pictures once I get them and slap the dark brown one on my O1B. (Just really felt like reviving this thread as I miss "the old days" when this thread was excitingly active).


----------



## mr_sundstrom

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I feel like reviving this thread as it has seemed to "die off" recently because of the gloomy feeling of delayed orders.
> 
> I am really excited right now because I just ordered two Collezione Italian-made alligator grain leather straps from The Watch Prince in Oregon for my O1B and future O1VR. One is a dark brown "tobacco" colored with ultra-fine grain, and the other is dark black with fine varying alligator patterns. Both are gloss finish with silver inox buckles and matching stitching. They are going to make my O1B look _*absolutely rich and dressed to kill! *_:-!:-!:-! I will post pictures once I get them and slap the dark brown one on my O1B. (Just really felt like reviving this thread as I miss "the old days" when this thread was excitingly active).


Nice! Please share some pics when you get the goodies! 
I've also thought about putting the O1B on a dark chocolate leather strap! Think it will look really good! 
What about this? 







_(Pic borrowed from C&B)_


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mr_sundstrom said:


> Nice! Please share some pics when you get the goodies!
> I've also thought about putting the O1B on a dark chocolate leather strap! Think it will look really good!
> What about this?
> 
> _(Pic borrowed from C&B)_


Yes,I think that would look really good! I like the grain pattern on that strap.


----------



## Mr.Matt

Quick shot on the wrist. Just got it out of its box and plastic wrap. Sooo very excited to have this watch, it's my 1st Steinhart, but not my last.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My O1VR is brand new; received this morning. Swapped out the bracelet for an Italian alligator strap. (More photos in the Show Your Steinhart thread)


----------



## Exirion

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My O1VR is brand new; received this morning. Swapped out the bracelet for an Italian alligator strap. (More photos in the Show Your Steinhart thread)


I like the right one. Actually I'm thinking about buying another Steinhart Ocean One, but now just a regular non-GMT version, probably with the green bezel, and combine it with a brown leather strap. Your picture makes me think I should do that even more


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Yes, I can recommend the brown leather for it. I chose it on a whim because I was impressed with the way it looks. I think it _only enhances_ the standard Ocean One.


----------



## Jazzbass251

The new NYC NATO from worn and wound look great on the OVM


----------



## nwijeep

Woohoo! Arrived 4 days ago


----------



## savedbythebell

Woooohooo arrived Wednesday! Love it!


----------



## Kliew

My modded Ocean 44. Bond hands, inverted colour scheme date wheel, on zulu.


----------



## bigwatch13

May I join the club too? This just in, FINALLY!!!


----------



## 1475lee

How do you join?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

1475lee said:


> How do you join?


You're already a member...:-!


----------



## cornerjunkie

New member checking in:


----------



## Strong

Today I have received my O1VR. I'll post some pics tomorrow. 

Please count me in.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Strong said:


> Today I have received my O1VR. I'll post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Please count me in.


That's all it takes, you're in! :-!


----------



## Riker

Congrats on this thread guys. Personally, I am not an Ocean kind a guy so I have not needed to be a part of this thread but I can say looking though it that it shows just how good Steinharts Ocean range is & confirms that they are Steinhart most popular models. 

I do have to admit though that I have a growing liking for a basic Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel.....:think:


----------



## cornerjunkie

Riker said:


> I do have to admit though that I have a growing liking for a basic Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel.....:think:


That will be my next Ocean 1.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Riker said:


> Congrats on this thread guys. Personally, I am not an Ocean kind a guy so I have not needed to be a part of this thread but I can say looking though it that it shows just how good Steinharts Ocean range is & confirms that they are Steinhart most popular models.
> 
> I do have to admit though that I have a growing liking for a basic Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel.....:think:


Just do it. :-!


----------



## Dave+63

Riker said:


> Congrats on this thread guys. Personally, I am not an Ocean kind a guy so I have not needed to be a part of this thread but I can say looking though it that it shows just how good Steinharts Ocean range is & confirms that they are Steinhart most popular models.
> 
> I do have to admit though that I have a growing liking for a basic Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel.....:think:


That's only the start, you can't stop at just one. I've currently got two and am looking at another two!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Dave+63 said:


> That's only the start, you can't stop at just one. I've currently got two and am looking at another two!


That's what happened with me. Except I ended up with 3 Oceans and a Marine 38! :-d :-!


----------



## Chromejob

bigwatch13 said:


> May I join the club too? This just in, FINALLY!!!
> View attachment 884882


NICE!!


----------



## Dave+63

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's what happened with me. Except I ended up with 3 Oceans and a Marine 38! :-d :-!


Those Marine 38's are tempting. One of those and an OVM will see me right (for now).

And that makes 4!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Dave+63 said:


> Those Marine 38's are tempting. One of those and an OVM will see me right (for now).
> 
> And that makes 4!


Hahah, yeah. The Marine 38 just happened to catch my eye and I ordered it a few days after I first saw it.


----------



## rsr911

Plus one!


----------



## Veriac

Exirion said:


> Yesterday I received my Rios1931 Bass strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for  Looks good and is water-resistant.


Hey, nice shot. Which model exactly is that?


----------



## Chromejob

Veriac said:


> Hey, nice shot. Which model exactly is that?


Looks like the Ocean GMT Black.


----------



## Strong

I love my new divers


----------



## hullio

My OVM!


IMG_6780 by R.Suri, on Flickr

More here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-steinhart-ovm-different-natos-tons-pics-794764.html


----------



## cornerjunkie

Finally put my OVM on a NATO...


----------



## RoyalRob

OVR with a new bleached-sanded bezel


----------



## mr_sundstrom

RoyalRob said:


> View attachment 922548
> 
> 
> OVR with a new bleached-sanded bezel


Wow, what a cool look! Congrats!


----------



## everlong

O1B!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Scratching the watch bug by ordering some new natos for my OVM!


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## Jazzbass251

Where did you get that jean strap? That's cool.


----------



## tsfmlm

Thanks, jean strap is 'Made by Tsfmlm'


----------



## mnewb1

Just ordered my Ocean 1 Black today


----------



## christre

My new OVM,,,, love it...


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## tsfmlm

christre said:


> My new OVM,,,, love it...


So cool..


----------



## Strong

New Ocean model?


----------



## jre

Just picked up my first Steinhart, an OVM and I am very impressed with the quality! Probably won't be my last!


----------



## christre

tsfmlm said:


> So cool..


Thanks. Here it is again trying out a new leather black Nato. Im not 100% sure i like it but its really comfortable to wear.


----------



## christre

jre said:


> Just picked up my first Steinhart, an OVM and I am very impressed with the quality! Probably won't be my last!


They're great watches. Ive had mine for a few days and cant take it off,,,,, except for trying a new Nato..


----------



## oprime

christre said:


> Thanks. Here it is again trying out a new leather black Nato. Im not 100% sure i like it but its really comfortable to wear.


That's a beaut! Really makes the dial markers pop.


----------



## fdm_2k

Hi guys,

I've just ordered an OVM to add to my collection, so I guess once it lands here in Oz I'll be able to join the club 

Such great watches, and can't wait to order my 3rd one soon!

Oh, and happy 10th anniversary, Steinhart


----------



## macleod1979

Great watches! I need to get one myself, I just cant decide on which one.


----------



## jubjub

Hello chris from a fellow cornishman. Im seriously considering buying one of these. Are they as good a quality as they look?


----------



## Mrwozza70

Permission to board...


----------



## christre

Hey, hows it going. They're great watches and top quality for the money. Ive had quite a few Steinharts in the past but ended up selling them. They were the pilots style and im really a diver fan. This OVM will be staying tho and ive my eye on a GMT next. I would recomend one any time,,, you wont be disappointed.
Where are you in Cornwall??


----------



## jubjub

Hey chris, im in wadebridge mate. thanks for your advice, ive had two swiss watches in the past but but sold them both when times were hard but now im going to start collecting them slowly. steinhart seems like a good brand to start with.

jim


----------



## bluffer

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post on this forum. I have been a proud owner of the Ocean One Black for about a year now. This is actually my first mechanical watch too. 

Thanks for viewing and have a good week ahead! 



Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_sundstrom




----------



## wvizmanos

Ocean2


----------



## roguehog




----------



## hunthearin

Just received my Ocean 1 GMT "Coke" Today! This will be my first of many Steinhart timepieces!


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## Chromejob

Wabbit!


----------



## tsfmlm

Chromejob


----------



## RYF003

I just got my first Steinhart 'Ocean Black DLC' and probably first 'real' watch. I didn't had tools for bracelet resizing, so quickly got it done at local jewelry shop for $5. Now, I am glad the way it sits on my wrist. Also thinking of ordering black or army green NATO/zulu strap for more casual impression. I look forward to thrilled-filled ride with my OBD. Also, thanks to forum members for sharing their useful information and educating.


----------



## mkvarnst

This arrived in today. My first Steinhart. After thinking about for a while I went with the Ocean One Vintage Red.
I dive so the Ocean series was a given and I do love the vintage feel so it was either this one or the military.

















Sorry about the low quality of the photos and the reflection of yours truly. I'll dig out the DSLR another day


----------



## everlong

Anyone have this on a retro Brown leather strap? Pic please 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970

My two GMT's ....


----------



## Exirion

Got it today. The bracelet is still in plastic as I put a Hirsch strap on it right away


----------



## everlong

Exirion said:


> Got it today. The bracelet is still in plastic as I put a Hirsch strap on it right away


Nice!

Can you point me to which strap this is, there is so many on Hirsch webpage.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exirion

everlong said:


> Nice!
> 
> Can you point me to which strap this is, there is so many on Hirsch webpage.


It's the Liberty. I also have it on a Breitling Aerospace: http://exirion.net/got/IMG_1442_2.jpg

Quality is excellent


----------



## everlong

Exirion said:


> It's the Liberty. I also have it on a Breitling Aerospace: http://exirion.net/got/IMG_1442_2.jpg
> 
> Quality is excellent


Thank you!

Can you take some wrist shots with the Liberty strap and the Ocean One?


----------



## Exirion

everlong said:


> Can you take some wrist shots with the Liberty strap and the Ocean One?


Sure:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

OVR on it's way along with some straps and buckles, will post pics when they arrive. Happy to be a part of the Steinhart family.


----------



## fdm_2k

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to the whole watch collecting scene, but I've already discovered the beauty and amazement that Steinhart timepieces create. Although these photos were posted in another thread on wrist sizes and the 42mm Ocean pieces, I wanted to share here as my way of wanting to be welcomed to the Ocean Owner's Club 


































Regards,
Adam.


----------



## thenlec

+1


----------



## phllox

My little contribution


----------



## fdm_2k

phllox said:


> My little contribution


Nice O1B! Looks great with the ceramic insert.

I've just ordered the Ocean One Black (ceramic) too, and am absolutely hanging to get hold of it. I don't think it's going to ship until late Feb, so I'll be crying every night until that point


----------



## leoric

Just wanted to join the Club;-)









... and my little addition: a vintage leather Nato strap:


----------



## Mbeyazca

It looks delicious  Absolutely im talking about the watch


tsfmlm said:


>


----------



## tsfmlm

Mbeyazca 

Lan burda da mı buldunuz beni 

_(Mod Note: "I found the man here.")_


----------



## Mbeyazca

Cengiz abi seni talip ediyorum 

edit: talip ne ya takip olacak

_(Mod Note: "A man you would aspire to. edit: What or who aspire to be followed.")_


----------



## fdm_2k

There must be something wrong with me (or right with me, from Günter's perspective) as I've only recently ordered the O1B Ceramic, have just ordered the OVM DLC and am looking to order the O1B 44 GMT in April when they're available. Also, I'm hanging to get hold of an O1 Coke, Pepsi or Green at some point in the future. And that's not including the other non-dive Steinharts on my wish list 

So much for saving for the Omega Speedy Pro


----------



## dwaze

New pic of the OVM, put it back on the original bracelet after wearing it on a yellow leather strap for a while.

View attachment 972125


----------



## Noisy Nova

New member. Joined today. Will be strap shopping.

I think this needs a 22/22mm brown strap.


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## fdm_2k

I had to go and buy myself ANOTHER Ocean...
View attachment 979473

Loving the ceramic bezel on this bad boy!


----------



## fdm_2k

And the newest addition to the collection - the OVM DLC, partnered with my OVM on a khaki zulu strap:
View attachment 979490


These Steinhart guys really know how to make a good watch


----------



## Exirion

I just put a ceramic bezel insert onto my Steinhart 1 GMT. Removing the old insert succeeded without any damage to the watch, so I'm happy


----------



## RAM75

I ordered my 1st Steinhart on Thursday. I ordered a OVM from Maurice at Aramar. It was listed in his "in stock" section and now the OVM's are gone from that section, so it looks like I got the last one. I've already ordered a black and light brown Maratec NATO to go with it. I may be ordering a Panatime leather NATO as well. I can't wait for it to get here. I've already added the Ocean Owners Club to my sig.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congrats - it's a great watch, especially at the price. It also looks good on the OD green NATO strap 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cmkworm

Just ordered my OVR from Maurice at Aramar which was in stock by the way. Where can I get the Ocean Owner's Club picture for my signature?


----------



## JoostG

I already received my first Ocean 1 2 weeks ago. I'm really happy with the watch. I expect that an OVM will follow.
View attachment 1004441


----------



## Imitrex

Very nice JoostG!!! How long did it take you from ordering to your door?


----------



## JoostG

Approx 8 days. I contacted Steinhart and they advised me to order immediately so they could arrange it in their upcoming batch. I guess I pulled the trigger the right moment.


----------



## RAM75

I just got my shipping notice on my OVM from Maurice at Aramar. I must say he ahd quick shipping and great communication. I can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## JoostG

I just saw this watch and I immediately liked the carbon dial. If Steinhart would produce this with a ceramic bezel I would immediately order one.
What about you?
View attachment 1005677


----------



## fdm_2k

This was going to be my next Steinhart purchase (the green Ocean 1), but I'm just so torn with all the other models. Ocean Vintage Red? Ocean Black GMT? Aviation Chrono? Nav-B Uhr ST1? another Nav-B Chrono II?!?! these damn watches are like a drug!!



JoostG said:


> I already received my first Ocean 1 2 weeks ago. I'm really happy with the watch. I expect that an OVM will follow.


----------



## itr452

oo double member here(DLC + 44mm) lol my brother commented on how hefty the watch felt compared to his pelagos good i can beat him with my watch


----------



## stoptheclock

Me! Me!

Fresh off the FedEx Van and bracelet resized. Good thing I keep a set of watch tools at work 😉

Ocean 1 Ceramic

View attachment 1013180


Impressions so far. Jaysus this thing is a tank and a half. I never expected it to be this well built/robust. It was ticking away merrily when I opened the box and so far it's kept perfect time according to my server clock. Incredibly comfortable to wear also. For the price point you really can't go wrong. If you are thinking about getting one of these then stop thinking and get one!

Stupid question time. When I unscrew the crown and turn clockwise does this wind the watch? It feels like it does?

Thanks for reading 😄


----------



## Imitrex

I've had mine for a few days now. +2/day. LOVE IT!!!!!
View attachment 1013345


----------



## JCN83

stoptheclock said:


> Me! Me!
> 
> Fresh off the FedEx Van and bracelet resized. Good thing I keep a set of watch tools at work 
> 
> Ocean 1 Ceramic
> 
> Impressions so far. Jaysus this thing is a tank and a half. I never expected it to be this well built/robust. It was ticking away merrily when I opened the box and so far it's kept perfect time according to my server clock. Incredibly comfortable to wear also. For the price point you really can't go wrong. If you are thinking about getting one of these then stop thinking and get one!
> 
> Stupid question time. When I unscrew the crown and turn clockwise does this wind the watch? It feels like it does?
> 
> Thanks for reading 


How long ago did you purchase? I just ordered the same exact watch last week. Looks great! Let me know!


----------



## JCN83

Imitrex said:


> I've had mine for a few days now. +2/day. LOVE IT!!!!!


Same question for you! When did you order yours?!


----------



## stoptheclock

JCN83 said:


> How long ago did you purchase? I just ordered the same exact watch last week. Looks great! Let me know!


Ordered late Friday the 8th of March. Package dispatched Tuesday the 12th of March. The package was stuck at Roissy Charles De Gaulle airport in France for 2 days due to bad weather. Eventually delivered to my office in Canary Wharf today Monday the 18th.

Hope that helps! 😊


----------



## JCN83

It does! Thanks! 

One more question...did the Steinhart website say that the watch was in stock or "expected late March" when you ordered?


----------



## Imitrex

I ordered on February 21st. Watch arrived on March 14th. Well worth the wait!!

Sent by FAX


----------



## stoptheclock

JCN83 said:


> It does! Thanks!
> 
> One more question...did the Steinhart website say that the watch was in stock or "expected late March" when you ordered?


The website did say "Expected late March" and I was expecting a long wait so I was pleasantly surprised when I received the dispatch email just a day after I had ordered (not including the weekend)

Hope you get yours very soon. Believe me it's worth the wait!


----------



## JCN83

stoptheclock said:


> The website did say "Expected late March" and I was expecting a long wait so I was pleasantly surprised when I received the dispatch email just a day after I had ordered (not including the weekend)
> 
> Hope you get yours very soon. Believe me it's worth the wait!


Thanks, guys! Hoping for an email soon and I'm glad you're both pleased with them. Can't wait!


----------



## mtb2104

Vintage red reports 

View attachment 1018919


----------



## pjw

View attachment 1018934


44 on nato.


----------



## 1475lee

44 for me today


----------



## bigmac3161

Me too


----------



## darknight

pjw said:


> View attachment 1018934
> 
> 
> 44 on nato.


may I ask is that a steinhart beside the 44? if not mind sharing the brand and model? I think it looks great.


----------



## Jazzbass251

View attachment 1020760
still loving my OVM, have a green expected to arrive this week. I ordered it about a week ago, so they must be in stock


----------



## pjw

That's a Raven Vintage 42mm. I actually like it more now than when I got it. Wears very nicely so gets taken out quite often


----------



## darknight

thanks pjw. great looking pair u have there.


----------



## jeffro100

pjw said:


> That's a Raven Vintage 42mm. I actually like it more now than when I got it. Wears very nicely so gets taken out quite often


Since we are sharing Steinhart and Raven photos, I will add a couple of quick iPhone snaps! I actually had these two watches on my desk when I read the post. I agree with pjw, I was a bit underwhelmed with the Raven when I received it, but it is growing on me. I am just so accustomed to that Steinhart quality to price ratio. Truly outstanding!

Cheers

View attachment 1022152
View attachment 1022154


----------



## cmkworm

My new OVR!

View attachment 1022207
View attachment 1022209


----------



## JCN83

Just received my O1B (ceramic) this morning! I received mine in a different box than most have been...see pics below. Inside of a white (generic cardboard) box, there was a wooden display box. Sadly, the corner of the wooden box I received has some minor damage despite an impressive packing job by Steinhart or their distributor. I'm not sure why the pictures loaded sideways so I apologize. Regardless, the watch seems like an excellent build. Super heavy. Beautiful. It's incredible that Steinhart can build and sell these watches for such a reasonable price. I've got a 6.75" wrist and this watch is very large. I'm worried it looks a bit too large for my wrist!?


----------



## JCN83

The first links attached to the lugs on both sides of the watch are a bit stiff to move - it seems like the first links rub against the next links / the lugs when they move back and forth. Anyone else experience this? Maybe it will "break in" a bit and loosen up?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

JCN83 said:


> Just received my O1B (ceramic) this morning! I received mine in a different box than most have been...see pics below. Inside of a white (generic cardboard) box, there was a wooden display box. Sadly, the corner of the wooden box I received has some minor damage despite an impressive packing job by Steinhart or their distributor. I'm not sure why the pictures loaded sideways so I apologize. Regardless, the watch seems like an excellent build. Super heavy. Beautiful. It's incredible that Steinhart can build and sell these watches for such a reasonable price. I've got a 6.75" wrist and this watch is very large. I'm worried it looks a bit too large for my wrist!?


That's odd that you received it in a box like that, They're supposed to come in a white Steinhart branded box with a nice black leather branded case.

About the size, 6.75" is fine for a 42mm watch.

About the stiffness of the bracelet links; I have experienced this with another watch (non Steinhart), and it shouldn't be a problem because if you have the bracelet properly sized to fit your wrist, there should never be a time when the bracelet is allowed enough play on your wrist for it to be an issue.

Enjoy your O1!


----------



## bigmac3161

Mine came in a similar box only didn't have see throu lid crap box but great watch


----------



## Imitrex

JCN83 said:


> Just received my O1B (ceramic) this morning! I received mine in a different box than most have been...see pics below. Inside of a white (generic cardboard) box, there was a wooden display box. Sadly, the corner of the wooden box I received has some minor damage despite an impressive packing job by Steinhart or their distributor. I'm not sure why the pictures loaded sideways so I apologize. Regardless, the watch seems like an excellent build. Super heavy. Beautiful. It's incredible that Steinhart can build and sell these watches for such a reasonable price. I've got a 6.75" wrist and this watch is very large. I'm worried it looks a bit too large for my wrist!?


How odd it came in a box like that. Interesting at least!

As for size, perception is kind of a crazy thing. I have 6.25" wrists and feel my O1B fits perfectly. I absolutely love this watch!!!!


----------



## WnS

I paid extra for the bracelet version, but never really needed it. Looks awesome on mesh.


----------



## Jazzbass251

mine came in that same box just two days ago.


----------



## JCN83

Thanks for all of the info!



AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's odd that you received it in a box like that, They're supposed to come in a white Steinhart branded box with a nice black leather branded case.
> 
> About the size, 6.75" is fine for a 42mm watch.
> 
> About the stiffness of the bracelet links; I have experienced this with another watch (non Steinhart), and it shouldn't be a problem because if you have the bracelet properly sized to fit your wrist, there should never be a time when the bracelet is allowed enough play on your wrist for it to be an issue.
> 
> Enjoy your O1!


----------



## Uwe W.

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's odd that you received it in a box like that, They're supposed to come in a white Steinhart branded box with a nice black leather branded case.


Nothing odd at all. For all of you who are newer to Steinhart, when there's a shortage of the regularly used boxes Steinhart sometimes substitutes it with a temporary box. This practice is not new and has been well documented here in the forum (use the search function for more posts on the subject).


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Uwe W. said:


> Nothing odd at all. For all of you who are newer to Steinhart, when there's a shortage of the regularly used boxes Steinhart sometimes substitutes it with a temporary box. This practice is not new and has been well documented here in the forum (use the search function for more posts on the subject).


Ah, I had no idea. All of my Steinharts had always come in their box.


----------



## Tarby

Hi Newbie here, I just received my Ocean one Black Ceramic yesterday, ordered it on 16th March. I set the watch yesterday morning and just checked it against the speaking clock and its only gained 2.5 seconds, thats better than my Omega 2254.50. Well pleased with it.

Tarby


----------



## jinzhouy

I just ordered mine from steinhart website but I need to wait until mid april for the shipment. It is my first diver watch ever, though I never dive.


----------



## Uwe W.

jinzhouy said:


> It is my first diver watch ever, though I never dive.


Most don't. Or like me, dive so infrequently that it seems silly to own a dozen dive watches. Hey, it's a style, and if it speaks to you that's all that matters. On the plus side you never have to take it off for showers or a swim.


----------



## jinzhouy

Uwe W. said:


> Most don't. Or like me, dive so infrequently that it seems silly to own a dozen dive watches. Hey, it's a style, and if it speaks to you that's all that matters. On the plus side you never have to take it off for showers or a swim.


McQueen also not dives, at least not that much with a sub. It's the style that speaks most, yes. But I'm curious to know, although diver watches are made waterproof, are they OK with steam, e.g. in hot shower?


----------



## bigmac3161

Diving wots that? Mines never even seen water.


----------



## blenng83

Hey WnS, that's a good looking watch! I was thinking of getting one myself. 
It seems quite big though. What's your wrist size? Cheers!


----------



## blenng83

My first Steinhart was delivered yesterday. I must say that I am very impressed with the quality of this watch and it feels great on the wrist. The NATO strap is also great!


----------



## WnS

blenng83 said:


> Hey WnS, that's a good looking watch! I was thinking of getting one myself.
> It seems quite big though. What's your wrist size? Cheers!


6.8" and kind of a roundish wrist. I was worried about the size too, but it fits great, the rounded lugs make it sit flush against my wrist and there is no overhang. It looks smaller on mesh/leather than it does on the Steinhart bracelet.



bigmac3161 said:


> Diving wots that? Mines never even seen water.


I've only ever swam with my casio digital and orange monster. The rest of my divers are too good to smash against a pool wall of get sand under the bezel. But I do like holding a manufacturer true to their claims so I've blasted my Steiny with a hose and knifed the crystal. Held up perfectly.


----------



## Uwe W.

jinzhouy said:


> I'm curious to know, although diver watches are made waterproof, are they OK with steam, e.g. in hot shower?


I wouldn't wear them in a steam bath, but the steam from a hot shower is fine. I've always left dive watches on when showering for as long as I can remember and have never had any issues. However, when you consider the temperatures that a real steam bath or dry sauna can reach, it's probably not a good idea environment for any watch, nevermind how hot its case would get against your skin.


----------



## Desertnate

OVM owner here for about a month.

View attachment 1027639


----------



## Sket Zombi

my 2nd steinhart watch but this is my first ocean military


----------



## jganovsky

Really like the Ocean 1 Black. Ceramic bezel here.


----------



## LibriumW

Just got my OVM so I had to enlist on the forum and this club, happy to be onboard


----------



## jinzhouy

Finally I pulled the trigger on an OVR, now waiting for the beauty to come. Initially I wanted O1B but after doing a bit research, I was moved more by the vintage look of OVR and OVM by the domed crystal and indices without silver brackets. I finally chose the OVR since I like the nuanced design on the hour and minute hands of OVR than the more direct and bold sword shaped hands of OVM.


----------



## hondaman

I have had this Ocean 1 for several years. Very dependable and looks great.


----------



## hanzo

hondaman said:


> I have had this Ocean 1 for several years. Very dependable and looks great.


Now... where did you get the red bezel :think:


----------



## Uwe W.

hanzo said:


> Now... where did you get the red bezel :think:


Take a look at the Steinhart logo. It's the old-style logo, which means this watch has been around for several years, as was mentioned in the post, and as you can guess is a discontinued model.

Oh, and just a note to everyone, please remove images when you use the quote function unless it's absolutely necessary that they be included.


----------



## Chromejob

hondaman said:


> I have had this Ocean 1 for several years. Very dependable and looks great.


Love the older style hands.

Bezel edge is a clue to an older model too. My OBDLC may be one of the last with those...










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## JCN83

So...these watches are dangerous. I received my ceramic O1B last week and have already ordered an OVM (yesterday)! 

As long as these watches perform well (I don't see why they wouldn't, they use a proven ETA movement), I don't think you can beat the value proposition here...

Can't wait for my 2nd Steinhart! Hoping this one comes in the nicer black Steinhart branded box...those appear nicer than the wooden display case that I received my first one in. Alas, it's really all about the watch, right?

PS - For what it's worth, my O1B is running about +7 seconds after one week of routine wear. Not bad at all.


----------



## neolamp

I ordered a OVM a week ago and they mentioned I should be receiving in a few weeks.


----------



## cwehr1

Had a little fun with my O1B, made a custom strap, didn't turn out too bad for my first try. Wanted to do try out a black dye and brown dye, I think its kind of cool.


----------



## jinzhouy

Just got email from steinhart that my OVR has been sent. Given the short distance between germany and belgium, I can expect a hand-on as early as next monday!


----------



## leoric

Ocean Green on Nato Greens...


----------



## jinzhouy

you guys have any suggestion on leather straps, either zulu (3 ring) or nato, or even normal two piece ones?


----------



## Fullers1845

jinzhouy said:


> you guys have any suggestion on leather straps, either zulu (3 ring) or nato, or even normal two piece ones?


Check out the leather Zulus from ebay seller watchesu571. (I have no connection with him. I just love the straps.)


----------



## jinzhouy

Fullers1845 said:


> Check out the leather Zulus from ebay seller watchesu571. (I have no connection with him. I just love the straps.)


Thanks! I just checked his ebay store and there is only one piece nylon zulu, no leather at all. Maybe I would look at somewhere else.


----------



## Clint Ashcroft

Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of Steinhart and have had my OVM for a couple of weeks now. I love the watch but the fit of the bracelet seems either a little too tight or a little too loose. To that end i've ordered an Havana Old Vintage strap from the website and OEM buckle in the hope the colour is a close match to the 'Old Radium' markers. I'm going to buy a 5 ring zulu in black too, I think.

Here's some pictures, will post with the Havana strap (if anyones interested)?















Anyway just wanted to say hello.


----------



## tatt169

Welcome mate! Very nice watch and good choice of strap, the OVM is the only one of the standard ocean line-up i could see myself owning.


----------



## doggrell3000

i have just ordered a steinhart ocean black dlc model T0206 . i do not know when it will arrive because steinhart is out of stock . should i wait until i actually have my new steinhart to apply for membership in the steinhart ocean club ? that could be another year or so the way they keep delaying their delivery dates . woody allen said " i wouldn't want to be a member of club that would have me as a member . "

doggrell3000
new york ny


----------



## cmkworm

A couple pictures of my OVR with new Crown and Buckle Nato strap. Pretty excited as this was my first time changing straps on any watch!


----------



## Bless

cmkworm said:


> A couple pictures of my OVR with new Crown and Buckle Nato strap. Pretty excited as this was my first time changing straps on any watch!


Excellent choice of strap, the colours coordinate perfectly, looks lovely.


----------



## Grand Psyko

Hello everybody!

I have enjoyed this thread, and I hope I qualify as a member since I bought my first Steinhart GMT-Ocean yesterday. I bought it second hand, and the seller linked to Steinhart´s page where the watch measures 42mm. But my watch is probably 39mm. I can not find much information on the 39mm. Does anyone here have any information on my "new" watch - which I like a LOT! For instance year of production, when the 39mm was discontinued etc. 
This is written on the back of the watch:

Ref. S0205.09
ETA 2893-2









Thanks in advance

Grand Psyko


----------



## Riker

Welcome Grand Psyko.......

Your Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT blue/red is a 42mm model & would have been made after April 2009.

Steinhart Germany (steinhartwatches.de) never sold the Ocean 1 39mm model but their original business in the U.S (steinhart.com) did up until they went out of business in 2012. Steinhart U.S changed their name to Debaufre (debaufre.com) in 2007. Steinhart Germany & Debaufre U.S ceased their affiliation in late 2007, early 2008.


----------



## Grand Psyko

Thanks Riker!

EDIT: You are probably right. I have measured again. I still only get to 40mm, but including the crown it is 46mm, and I found that measurment on a webpage.

Another question: Has anyone seen this back side of the Ocean-GMT? According to Steinhart´s homepage it is supposed to have an Neptune engraving.










Grand Psyko (not really a psycho, but then I would say that, wouldn´t I? I have a Grand Seiko, though)


----------



## darknight

nw is my turn to share my piece


----------



## Riker

My pleasure....

The caseback for your Ocean 1 GMT Blue/Red (& other Oceans) was changed from the original "Steinhart" only engraving to the"Neptune" engraving approx mid 2010.



Grand Psyko said:


> Thanks Riker!
> 
> EDIT: You are probably right. I have measured again. I still only get to 40mm, but including the crown it is 46mm, and I found that measurment on a webpage.
> 
> Another question: *Has anyone seen this back side of the Ocean-GMT? According to Steinhart´s homepage it is supposed to have an Neptune engraving.*
> 
> Grand Psyko (not really a psycho, but then I would say that, wouldn´t I? I have a Grand Seiko, though)


----------



## Southpaw1925

I'm in I'm in!


----------



## jinzhouy

Just received my OVR and I love it! I'm especially happy with the vintage model since it has domed glass adding the vintage flavor. There is a little detail to mention. My door number in the office building was changed after Steinhart shipped the watch and naturally the delivery guy can't find me. They report on the website about the delivery failure yesterday and just this morning email comes from Steinhart talking about reshipment. How considerate and responsive! Thanks for Steinhart and specifically for Katharina! But luckily I called their service center informing the change in my address and they re-deliver it today and I end up happily as an OVR owner!


----------



## jinzhouy

To mention one thing more, I do get a nato green strap from Steinhart with 2 extra spring bars. I'm no big fan of nato or zulu so I will stick to the bracelet which I like very much. I was actually looking for the beautiful steinhart chocolate when opening the box, but I didn't find it. I envy you guys who have it


----------



## Uwe W.

jinzhouy said:


> I was actually looking for the beautiful steinhart chocolate when opening the box, but I didn't find it. I envy you guys who have it


It's a promotional item that is only sent during the Christmas season. Next time wait until early December to order your watch.


----------



## jinzhouy

Uwe W. said:


> It's a promotional item that is only sent during the Christmas season. Next time wait until early December to order your watch.


I was kidding. I already appreciate Steinhart so much for quality watch and responsive customer service.


----------



## neolamp

I received my OVM today, when I get home I can open it.


----------



## Exirion

Swapped the old waterproof nylon/leather strap for a Hirsch Liberty strap, just like I already had on my Ocean 1 Green


----------



## jganovsky

Ocean1


----------



## hbk75

Dear Friends,

I've posted these questions about my brand new Vintage Military but did not get the full answers to my question. So I thought I will post it here since most of the people here own one of the Ocean series watches.

*1.* The winding crown on my OVM seems to be slightly tilting towards the side. I got no issues screwing in and out the crown. Wondering whether anyone here seen this before on their watches?

























*2.* Riker confirmed to me that his proteus will also engage & wind the mainspring while pushing down/screwing in the crown. That is something that I've not encounter on my other watches with screw in crowns. The manual winding will be disengage while the crown is being screw in. But on my OVM, manual winding will continue when the crown is being pushed and screw in. Wondering whether anyone here with the vintage military having the same thing as well. Just a reconfirmation from OVM owners. Thanks.


----------



## Clint Ashcroft

hbk75 said:


> *2.* Riker confirmed to me that his proteus will also engage & wind the mainspring while pushing down/screwing in the crown. That is something that I've not encounter on my other watches with screw in crowns. The manual winding will be disengage while the crown is being screw in. But on my OVM, manual winding will continue when the crown is being pushed and screw in. Wondering whether anyone here with the vintage military having the same thing as well. Just a reconfirmation from OVM owners. Thanks.


I can confirm that my new OVM does exactly the same and manually winds whilst screwing in the crown. Can't comment on the slightly tilted crown though, mine seems ok.


----------



## hbk75

Clint Ashcroft said:


> I can confirm that my new OVM does exactly the same and manually winds whilst screwing in the crown. Can't comment on the slightly tilted crown though, mine seems ok.


Thanks Clint. Seems like the crown manual winding is ok. I have to decide on what to do about the slightly tilted crown.


----------



## 3wheeler7

Clint Ashcroft said:


> I can confirm that my new OVM does exactly the same and manually winds whilst screwing in the crown. Can't comment on the slightly tilted crown though, mine seems ok.


Hi
Ref the winding whilst screwing the crown in, my OVR does the same, so do my TAG autos which also use the ETA 2824-2 (TAG Calibre 5) movement.

As for the tilted crown, I've seen this mentioned before on this forum and I looked at mine and it's also tilted - it's not caused any issues so I've left it alone, probably something to do with how the crowns are crimped to the stem?

Regards
Tony.


----------



## Chromejob

Some crowns can pivot on the crown stems a little. So long as it screws down evenly and securely, it shouldn't be an issue. 

My OBDLC doesn't seem to wind while screwing the crown ... could be a difference in the movements. I keep some of my watches on winders (slowest possible repetitions), so that the only time I have to unscrew them is to reset the time (drift > 2 minutes, about 4 weeks). 

HTH...


----------



## hbk75

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> Ref the winding whilst screwing the crown in, my OVR does the same, so do my TAG autos which also use the ETA 2824-2 (TAG Calibre 5) movement.
> 
> As for the tilted crown, I've seen this mentioned before on this forum and I looked at mine and it's also tilted - it's not caused any issues so I've left it alone, probably something to do with how the crowns are crimped to the stem?
> 
> Regards
> Tony.


Hi wheeler, thanks for the answers and help. seems like my OVM is ok so I dun have to send it back to Germany. |> I've checked the stocked on Steinhart site and the next shipment date is end of may. I am lucky that I got my watch on 1st april. :-d


----------



## hbk75

Chromejob said:


> Some crowns can pivot on the crown stems a little. So long as it screws down evenly and securely, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> My OBDLC doesn't seem to wind while screwing the crown ... could be a difference in the movements. I keep some of my watches on winders (slowest possible repetitions), so that the only time I have to unscrew them is to reset the time (drift > 2 minutes, about 4 weeks).
> 
> HTH...


 Thanks chromejob, I will just leave the watch alone. have to start enjoying the watch instead of worrying.


----------



## jinzhouy

To repeat the point already confirmed in previous posts, my OVR also winds while screwing down.


----------



## hbk75

jinzhouy said:


> To repeat the point already confirmed in previous posts, my OVR also winds while screwing down.


 Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## jvermilye

New to thread, how does one join?










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uwe W.

jvermilye said:


> New to thread, how does one join?


You just did.


----------



## bigmac3161

I got a free black nato strap with my ovr but I'd already ordered phoenix black and grey which i prefer, so on bracket and nato. 
































Thinking I'll just stick to the nato so I've got another Phoenix black olive and red coming.


----------



## Chromejob

If you want your "true Bond" with a cloth keeper, check my DIY conversion thread in the Straps section.... :thumbup:

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## hbk75

Reported in a couple of days ago with a lot of enquiries. This is the picture of my new OVM.


----------



## N1ck_

My Ocean 1 Black Ceramic was shipped today, guess I'll be a member later on this week!


----------



## Grand Psyko

Eagerly awaiting my second Ocean, the OMV. And it is going on a Chocolate, tone in tone strap.

Grand Psyko.


----------



## Sket Zombi

[/URL]

just received my leather nato from market-straps.com


----------



## Clint Ashcroft

Here's my OVM on my new Havana Old Vintage strap from Steinhart.

Like it a lot.


----------



## Clint Ashcroft

*


Grand Psyko said:



Eagerly awaiting my second Ocean, the OMV. And it is going on a Chocolate, tone in tone strap.

Grand Psyko.

Click to expand...

*Spent considerable time deliberating between that strap and the Havana Vintage. Finally went for the latter (pics above) but would love to see some pics of that combo when you get them.


----------



## hbk75

Grand Psyko said:


> Eagerly awaiting my second Ocean, the OMV. And it is going on a Chocolate, tone in tone strap.
> 
> Grand Psyko.


I was kind of lucky. I ordered the ovm on 1st april and it arrived on the 12th. If I delayed my order the next shipment will be sometime in end of may.


----------



## N1ck_

Arrived today (didn't set the date yet) and I'm more than pleased!


----------



## Riker

Recently there has been a bit of speculation surrounding the grade of ETA 2824-2 movement used in the Ocean 2. All 2824-2 movements used by Steinhart are *Elabore* grade. It is the only grade Steinhart order from ETA.


----------



## Owba

Ordered two weeks ago, shipped yesterday, arrived today. Great service from Steinhart, doesn't get any better!


----------



## Everdying

just got mine couple days ago.
now waiting for my leather nato to arrive over the weekend.

btw, a question on the lume.
the lume on the indices are pretty pathetic right? on mine they dont glow like the hands do.
but i have seen pics of others where the indices and hands look to be about the same brightness.


----------



## roguehog




----------



## jganovsky

Ocean 1 at park.


----------



## jganovsky




----------



## jganovsky




----------



## N1ck_

Everdying said:


> btw, a question on the lume.
> the lume on the indices are pretty pathetic right? on mine they dont glow like the hands do.
> but i have seen pics of others where the indices and hands look to be about the same brightness.


I have exactly the same thing on my O1B Ceramic, hands glow way brighter than the indices. It doesn't bother me that much since the lume doesn't seem to last that long.
And that is the only downside to this watch imho.


----------



## Greg525

roguehog said:


> View attachment 1054520


Where'd you get that leather nato? Looks good.


----------



## Everdying

leather nato time...


----------



## Greg525

Everdying said:


> leather nato time...


Mine comes this week from Aramar! Where'd you get the Nato from? Looks great.


----------



## Everdying

Greg525 said:


> Mine comes this week from Aramar! Where'd you get the Nato from? Looks great.


got it locally here from timezone2u.com.
its as thin as a regular nato, somewhere around 1mm.
before this, i tried a different leather nato in a store here...this one was about 2mm thick...so needless to say it added on about 4mm extra behind the caseback...looks kinda stupid.


----------



## jganovsky




----------



## mtb2104

Trying something different... on rubber today 

quite like how it turns out


----------



## bochinero

Exirion said:


> Sure:


Where is the strap on the right from? What is it? Is it comfortable to wear? Thanks much!


----------



## Strong

mtb2104 said:


> Trying something different... on rubber today
> 
> quite like how it turns out
> 
> View attachment 1064936


Where did you get the strap please? Is it silicone or rubber? I have problem with silicone straps because of collecting dust... It looks very dusty after few hrs of wearing..


----------



## mtb2104

Strong said:


> Where did you get the strap please? Is it silicone or rubber? I have problem with silicone straps because of collecting dust... It looks very dusty after few hrs of wearing..


I got it from a local watch shop... and I think it is silicone due to the dust thing you just mentioned (I actually didn't pay much attention to the strap until your post )


----------



## ew03877286

fdm_2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the whole watch collecting scene, but I've already discovered the beauty and amazement that Steinhart timepieces create. Although these photos were posted in another thread on wrist sizes and the 42mm Ocean pieces, I wanted to share here as my way of wanting to be welcomed to the Ocean Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adam.


Dear sir
pilot strap look very fit, where can get it?​


----------



## cmkworm

Thought I'd add a few pictures of the OVR and I out on my boat!


----------



## MrDagon007

Can the OVM be ordered with a black case?


----------



## poxyhen

MrDagon007 said:


> Can the OVM be ordered with a black case?


I think it was for a short time, I have seen a few photos around - just Google Steinhart OVM DLC. Pretty sure it was either a short run or is discontinued.


----------



## ogrion

poxyhen said:


> I think it was for a short time, I have seen a few photos around - just Google Steinhart OVM DLC. Pretty sure it was either a short run or is discontinued.


OCEAN vintage Military black DLC.. - gallery - Steinhart Watches - SOLD OUT


----------



## maxchua

Just got interested in JDM Seiko Automatic divers over the weekend, digested so many websites and readings. The search went from SBDC007 to SRPO43 (even found one pre-loved piece online and nearly bought it. Stopped just in time as the price was almost double of the launch price) to SBDA003 to SKX323...and finally laid my eyes on the OVM this morning!

All the Seiko research went out of the window and I felt that the structure and design of the OVM is so balanced. I just ordered a piece from the main website couple of hours back, paid for it thru bank transfer and am now eagerly waiting for it to arrive!

Hopefully, this will not turn out to be the start of a new collection hobby!


----------



## 27lester

maxchua said:


> Just got interested in JDM Seiko Automatic divers over the weekend, digested so many websites and readings. The search went from SBDC007 to SRPO43 (even found one pre-loved piece online and nearly bought it. Stopped just in time as the price was almost double of the launch price) to SBDA003 to SKX323...and finally laid my eyes on the OVM this morning!
> 
> All the Seiko research went out of the window and I felt that the structure and design of the OVM is so balanced. I just ordered a piece from the main website couple of hours back, paid for it thru bank transfer and am now eagerly waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> Hopefully, this will not turn out to be the start of a new collection hobby!


Where did you find the OVM? Is it in stock?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

maxchua said:


> Just got interested in JDM Seiko Automatic divers over the weekend, digested so many websites and readings. The search went from SBDC007 to SRPO43 (even found one pre-loved piece online and nearly bought it. Stopped just in time as the price was almost double of the launch price) to SBDA003 to SKX323...and finally laid my eyes on the OVM this morning!
> 
> All the Seiko research went out of the window and I felt that the structure and design of the OVM is so balanced. I just ordered a piece from the main website couple of hours back, paid for it thru bank transfer and am now eagerly waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> Hopefully, this will not turn out to be the start of a new collection hobby!


First off, congrats! Secondly, it WILL be the start of a new addiction! ;-)


----------



## maxchua

27lester said:


> Where did you find the OVM? Is it in stock?


Ordered directly from the Steinhart website. I was told that it will be shipped between end May to early Jun. Anxiously waiting now.

I could finally understand the waiting anxiety now...haha..


----------



## maxchua

AlphaWolf777 said:


> First off, congrats! Secondly, it WILL be the start of a new addiction! ;-)


I look at your "constantly" changing stable alot and I think i will only go for some special pieces.

I would like a Seiko White Samurai and a Blue dial diver (seems like Blue Sumo is still leading the race).


----------



## Pegleg2001

New member joining...here is my recently acquired Steinhart Ocean 1 Black GMT










Next on my list is the OVM

Sent from my iPhone 6 (pre-production beta)


----------



## 27lester

maxchua said:


> Ordered directly from the Steinhart website. I was told that it will be shipped between end May to early Jun. Anxiously waiting now.
> 
> I could finally understand the waiting anxiety now...haha..


ok, thanks. I thought you found an available piece.
Cheers.


----------



## maxchua

27lester said:


> ok, thanks. I thought you found an available piece.
> Cheers.


For all you know, it might be available soon since they will ship it in a week. Doesnt the Singapore store have them?


----------



## 27lester

maxchua said:


> For all you know, it might be available soon since they will ship it in a week. Doesnt the Singapore store have them?


Out of stock too.


----------



## maxchua

27lester said:


> Out of stock too.


Just received notification email from Steinhart that they have received my bank transfer and will process the order in the next few days. Seems like they do have stock! You can try.


----------



## Exirion

bochinero said:


> Where is the strap on the right from? What is it? Is it comfortable to wear? Thanks much!


Sorry for the late response. It's a Rios1931 Bass strap. It's leather with nylon and very comfortable to wear. I have though about selling mine, but I think I'll keep it so I can swap if I want


----------



## N1ck_

maxchua said:


> Just received notification email from Steinhart that they have received my bank transfer and will process the order in the next few days. Seems like they do have stock! You can try.


That's just an automatic e-mail everyone gets to confirm the payment. It doesn't mean the watch is actually in stock.
I got the exact same e-mail for my O1B Ceramic and I still had to wait 1.5months.


----------



## maxchua

N1ck_ said:


> That's just an automatic e-mail everyone gets to confirm the payment. It doesn't mean the watch is actually in stock.
> I got the exact same e-mail for my O1B Ceramic and I still had to wait 1.5months.


You are right...I am getting impatient now. I have yet to receive the tracking number. Sigh...


----------



## N1ck_

maxchua said:


> You are right...I am getting impatient now. I have yet to receive the tracking number. Sigh...


Just wait like everyone, it's worth it.
I got impatient and suspicious at one point as well but after all they've sold so many watches and everyone has received theirs after x amount of time.

The longer you have to wait for something, the bigger the desire, the larger your smile will be when you finally get to open the watchbox .


----------



## Everdying

maxchua said:


> For all you know, it might be available soon since they will ship it in a week. Doesnt the Singapore store have them?


i ordered my OVM from singapore a little over a month ago, they said 40pcs came in and that 20pcs were already booked.
the other 20 needless to say went extremely fast.

they also said next shipment will be sometime end of june.


----------



## centurionavre

Hello All!

I have been a Steinhart Ocean owner for a few months now but have finally decided to post today. Regarding the wait for Steinhart pieces, I say be patient and the wait is worth it. I bought this Ocean 1 and a strap from Steinhart and they always deliver despite a wait for a week or two. My Ocean 1 was ordered three weeks before they are available at the beginning of April 2013. When it became available, it was promptly shipped to me via FedEx (that was the quickest transoceanic shipping ever).

Just sharing my experiences!









Cheers!


----------



## Riker

centurionavre, congrats & welcome. Wear that Ocean green well & often.....


----------



## jganovsky




----------



## impreziv

How come there's not much love for the Ocean2?

Ps. Does the 2nd hand on the ocean2 sweep regularly?


----------



## R.Palace

impreziv said:


> How come there's not much love for the Ocean2?
> 
> Ps. Does the 2nd hand on the ocean2 sweep regularly?


Yes. Like all watches with auto movements.

(insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## impreziv

Wasn't sure since my other autos are all chronographs. And their "second" hand only works in conjunction with the stopwatch features. 


R.Palace said:


> Yes. Like all watches with auto movements.
> 
> (insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## RAM75

Just felt like sharing a pic of my OVM.


----------



## Riker

The Ocean 2's are in reality very popular but specifically the White & Orange models have proven to be a big hit..... As for the Yellow, it is low in stocks at this point.



impreziv said:


> How come there's not much love for the Ocean2?
> 
> Ps. Does the 2nd hand on the ocean2 sweep regularly?


----------



## maxchua

Finally received a FEDEX tracking notification that the watch has been picked up for delivery! YES!!!


----------



## SunD3v1L

Finally got my Steinhart OVM last week. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Haven't posted in this thread in awhile. Here's some fresh shots of my OVM breaking in one of my Italian alligator pattern straps.


----------



## phllox

I am not anymore a member of the club - just sold my O1 today


----------



## Marlo

Just a simple shot of my O1B which I got a couple of days ago. I'm very pleased with the quality and design. b-)


----------



## maxchua

Finally arrived! An official member of the OVM Owner Club.

The watch is very solid! Totally doesnt feel and look like a sub USD500 watch!


----------



## dwaze

Here's a small update of how I wear the OVM these days:


----------



## maxchua

dwaze said:


> Here's a small update of how I wear the OVM these days:


Hi Chris,
I believe I have exactly the same Olive NATO strap that came together with the OVM.


----------



## maxchua

Introducing the OVM to the Burj Khalifa in Dubai!


----------



## sean_mcq

trying my new OVM on a rubber band.


----------



## eXis10z

Can anyone share what's the vertical lug-to-lug length of the OVM? Thank you.


----------



## dwaze

maxchua said:


> Hi Chris,
> I believe I have exactly the same Olive NATO strap that came together with the OVM.


Hi,

it's not a Steinhart NATO, it's just one i picked up on ebay


----------



## maxchua

dwaze said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's not a Steinhart NATO, it's just one i picked up on ebay


I decided to put the Olive NATO strap on the Seiko Alpinist SARB059 that was delivered to me today. Very cool and more suitable for the dark green dial.


----------



## Sket Zombi

hi all oceaners,


i have always been waiting for the ocean gmt but it was delayed and there were ready stock at my local shop (gnomon) for the ovm, and I grabbed it.


now that the gmt might be out soon (hopefully) and I should sell a watch to semi-fund for the ocean gmt (I'm open to grab the Pepsi or coke or ceremic), I wonder if I should sell off the ovm?


i know the ovm shld have a market, but I would love to keep it as i know the history of the model it pays homage to, making it more a keepsake.


opinions if any, sell ovm for ocean gmt? disregard ocean gmt and keep ovm? sell my beater squale root beer?


thx in advance


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My OVM on Bond RAF that I just converted from a NATO


----------



## dcuthbertson

If you can keep the OVM then I would.
I had to sell my GMT Pepsi last year to pay for some college stuff for my daughter, and I really miss it. It was the only GMT in my collection and now I can't afford to replace it.
Good luck, Duncan


----------



## maxchua

Sket Zombi said:


> hi all oceaners,
> 
> i have always been waiting for the ocean gmt but it was delayed and there were ready stock at my local shop (gnomon) for the ovm, and I grabbed it.
> 
> now that the gmt might be out soon (hopefully) and I should sell a watch to semi-fund for the ocean gmt (I'm open to grab the Pepsi or coke or ceremic), I wonder if I should sell off the ovm?
> 
> i know the ovm shld have a market, but I would love to keep it as i know the history of the model it pays homage to, making it more a keepsake.
> 
> opinions if any, sell ovm for ocean gmt? disregard ocean gmt and keep ovm? sell my beater squale root beer?
> 
> thx in advance


Keep the OVM man!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Sket Zombi said:


> hi all oceaners,
> 
> i have always been waiting for the ocean gmt but it was delayed and there were ready stock at my local shop (gnomon) for the ovm, and I grabbed it.
> 
> now that the gmt might be out soon (hopefully) and I should sell a watch to semi-fund for the ocean gmt (I'm open to grab the Pepsi or coke or ceremic), I wonder if I should sell off the ovm?
> 
> i know the ovm shld have a market, but I would love to keep it as i know the history of the model it pays homage to, making it more a keepsake.
> 
> opinions if any, sell ovm for ocean gmt? disregard ocean gmt and keep ovm? sell my beater squale root beer?
> 
> thx in advance


Don't sell the OVM. You will regret it. If you NEED to have the GMT, then I think selling your "beater" would be the wiser choice. Although I do love Squale equally and have 2 of them myself. The OVM is just that certain watch that IS a keepsake.


----------



## maxchua

Got used to the weight of the watch now and feeling very comfortable with it.

OVM meeting Emirates!


----------



## Hoppyjr

eXis10z said:


> Can anyone share what's the vertical lug-to-lug length of the OVM? Thank you.


It's right about 50mm.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83

Loving your pics with references of the location, Maxchua! Glad you're enjoying your OVM.


----------



## Sket Zombi

thx guys for the valuable feedback .... keep the ovm


----------



## RLROCK

I just received my Ocean Two in white! Love it!


----------



## watchdad711

Very happy with my purchase of the O1B Ceramic.


----------



## Dzunz001

Great idea! Love my Ocean 44!


----------



## Starsky

Hello everybody 

Here is my Ocean GMT Pepsi, it was my first Steinhart and i bought it last year direct in Augsburg at the Steinhart Office |>


----------



## blenng83

Holy crap, I was never too fond of the pepsi design, but this shot may just change my mind! Enjoy the watch!


----------



## Alzilla

Happy to be a proud new member of the club!


----------



## krisone

I own a Vintage Red (currently on the rubberized Leather strap of the ocean 2)



and this Beauty:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Thanks to Dave+63 for sending me a free clasp springbar from the UK! I am now able to wear my OVM on the bracelet! (For the first time in it's 8 month life with me!) :-! :-!


----------



## maxchua

My balcony view from my hotel in Naples.









Can anyone guess where this was taken?









OVM meeting Mr Smith!


----------



## supersong115

My new OVM says hello!









Excited to be part of the club!


----------



## maxchua

supersong115 said:


> My new OVM says hello!
> 
> Excited to be part of the club!


I like your NATO strap. I should have chosen this colour! ;p


----------



## jganovsky




----------



## hallanthony

Finally joining the club after almost a year or two (got waylaid with a JH 80th last year ) of umming and ahhing over an Ocean 1 green, ordered one last week and has now been shipped hopefully arriving tomorrow...

Sent from my Nook HD+ running cm10.1 on emmc


----------



## Marlo

supersong115 said:


> My new OVM says hello!
> 
> View attachment 1127818
> 
> 
> Excited to be part of the club!


That is﻿ a really nice looking strap, where can I get one?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My OVM on a few different NATOs and RAF.


----------



## YOgun27

These Ocean's look great. I've been looking for a Green bezel one recently. Does anyone know where to get one secondhand, other than WUS? I can't seem to find one in time on here!


----------



## Riker

YOgun27, welcome....

That is the same question many others would be asking...... Best bet is to keep watch in sales forums here in WUS & other watch related sites. You can also place a post in the WTB (wanted to buy) section of the sales forum.



YOgun27 said:


> These Ocean's look great. I've been looking for a Green bezel one recently. Does anyone know where to get one secondhand, other than WUS? I can't seem to find one in time on here!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Watchrecon.com


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## supersong115

Marlo said:


> That is﻿ a really nice looking strap, where can I get one?


It's the Maratac Mil Series 22mm NATO, you can get it here


----------



## merkon

My new Ocean 1 black ceramic which came on Friday!


----------



## NYCW

Great watches! I'm waiting for my Steinhart Ocean Green.
Regards


----------



## JerylTan

NYCW said:


> Great watches! I'm waiting for my Steinhart Ocean Green.
> Regards


You mean this? 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## YOgun27

That is exactly what I've been looking for!



JerylTan said:


> You mean this?


----------



## NYCW

JerylTan said:


> You mean this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes.. but NIB..


----------



## ASCND

Purchased my first 1st Steinhart Ocean DLC and anxiously waiting for it to arrive at my doorstep!


----------



## Alzilla

Really loving this look right now:









Perfect for summer, imo.


----------



## kelt

Here is a picture of the 6 month old OVM DLC I bought second hand a few weeks ago.










A great watch, I love it.


----------



## Texas Parrothead

mr_sundstrom said:


> Watchrecon.com
> 
> Sent from Sweden using correct English


Once you find this site you will be living on it!

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maxchua

OVM at -1 Deg! ;p


----------



## YOgun27

Texas Parrothead said:


> Once you find this site you will be living on it!
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


+1, this website is the best!


----------



## Jazzbass251




----------



## blenng83

... still in love with the Ocean 1 Black Ceramic ...


----------



## plot

My first Steinhart!


----------



## the hunter

merkon said:


> My new Ocean 1 black ceramic which came on Friday!


I just put one on order today... my first Steinhart, and now the long wait begins


----------



## gasspasser

Gnomonwatches.com has the OVM in stock


----------



## roguehog

gasspasser said:


> Gnomonwatches.com has the OVM in stock


Not anymore. Sold out as of yesterday afternoon. They were sold out with 2 hours of opening shop for the day yesterday. There was a guy from another forum who was waiting at the Starbucks across from gnomon waiting for them to open. Haha!


----------



## maxchua

roguehog said:


> Not anymore. Sold out as of yesterday afternoon. They were sold out with 2 hours of opening shop for the day yesterday. There was a guy from another forum who was waiting at the Starbucks across from gnomon waiting for them to open. Haha!


haha...they should consider ramping up their production since its sold out most of the time!


----------



## eXis10z

Just received my new OVM last week.


----------



## hanzo

But can it rival the hello kitty que ?


----------



## blenng83

Wearing the Ocean 1 Black on a Navy Blue Zulu strap during a walk in the park.


----------



## eXis10z

One more.. with a black nato this time round. black on black really brings out the vintage lume.


----------



## iguoh

Just arrived...


----------



## TimeIzMoney




----------



## AlphaWolf777

My OVM on Tudor HBB nylon strap b-)


----------



## jdmfetish

super nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AlphaWolf777

jdmfetish said:


> super nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Thanks! ;-)


Nice! Where'd you score that?


----------



## nb101

Got mine today!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

One of my favorite pics that I've taken of my OVM


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## plot

Wow, Steinhart Oceans are just so photogenic!


----------



## muchacho_

I'm checking in!


IMAG0220 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Uwe W.

Don't jump!!!!

Or were you just timing how long it took for something to reach the ground?


----------



## muchacho_

Uwe W. said:


> Don't jump!!!!
> 
> Or were you just timing how long it took for something to reach the ground?


I was just trying to catch some light for the photo


----------



## kelt

The quality BB strap is indeed at home on the OVM:


----------



## Sket Zombi

my new wrist partner


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Sket Zombi said:


> my new wrist partner


That looks clean! :-! I'll be getting my Pepsi GMT Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## Cesiumi

GMT hand...


----------



## Uwe W.

Cesiumi said:


> GMT hand...


... is out of alignment. Should be half-way between the 24 and 1 based on where your minute hand is (unless you're tracking a time zone with a half hour variance).

Edit: Just noticed the crown is pulled out. Nevermind.


----------



## SteveGee

Received last week 






Just ordered a blue shark skin bracelet from Steinhart along with an SS deployment clasp. Would be interested if any owners with a pepsi bezel has a blue or red shark skin bracelet they could show on here.


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage...


----------



## xtreamzz




----------



## EDT3




----------



## Didimus

Just got my Pepsi this week! I love it and have been wearing it almost exclusively!


----------



## muchacho_

Mine says hello 


IMAG0247_1_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## SteveGee

The blue shark skin band and deployment arrived from Steinhart over the weekend very comfortable


----------



## hokavan

macro shot of my OC2 blue...waiting for leather strap, a gift from Gunter


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Richard S

Yes, I'm nuts. Just ran across this thread today and read all 51 pages. Yikes!

Anyway, I'd like to be in the club too! My older Ocean 1:


----------



## Dave+63

I'm afraid I'll have to resign from the club having just sold my last Steinhart, an ocean1 black. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, it's just that it wasn't my first choice for anything except a holiday watch. 

With its sale my Steinhart journey has come to an end (probably only temporarily)!

I've had three Steinharts and now sold them all. I'll probably regret it but I do still have the Aramar to look forward to. When and for how long is anyone's guess. 

So for now I'll sign off and wish all club members well with their fantastic watches. 

Adios amigos

Dave


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Dave+63 said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to resign from the club having just sold my last Steinhart, an ocean1 black. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, it's just that it wasn't my first choice for anything except a holiday watch.
> 
> With its sale my Steinhart journey has come to an end (probably only temporarily)!
> 
> I've had three Steinharts and now sold them all. I'll probably regret it but I do still have the Aramar to look forward to. When and for how long is anyone's guess.
> 
> So for now I'll sign off and wish all club members well with their fantastic watches.
> 
> Adios amigos
> 
> Dave


Sad to see a member go...but I've no doubt you'll be back eventually! ;-)


----------



## stoptheclock

I de-cyclopsed mine...Looks much better IMHO. I didn't mind it at first but as time went on I just couldn't get on with it to the point that the watch fell out of my regular rotation.

Well I'm glad to say its back with a bang!


----------



## MiCr0

Hi All,
i've just ordered a GMT Ocean 1 ceramic - can't wait 
Does anyone have a similar rubber strap to the Triton one? (Rubberstrap black - rubberstraps - Steinhart Watches)
That one is sold out, and i think the wrong size too.

Thanks,
MiCr0

(Thanks sean_mcq too)


----------



## modsupremo

aafanatic said:


> I've been thinking of starting a Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club" for a while, and before I write Gunter, I thought I should see if there is any interest here. I would get the case-back graphics and make up something similar to the "Bluering Owners Club" that anyone could add to their signature if they wanted to. It's as simple as that; no dues to pay, no mandatory meetings, just big Smiles and High Fives.
> Any takers?
> :roll:


I am ordering a Triton GMT for my son and an OVM for myself!
Love Steinhart watches!
Kindly count me in!
God bless!


----------



## mnewb1

Just received my new (used ) Steinhart from another WUS forum member


----------



## Munch520

I'd like to join


----------



## Ricky T

Munch520 said:


> I'd like to join


Hi Munch:

This is Ricky T from lightxxxxter and mfourc, saying hello with my Ocean 1.


----------



## Munch520

What's up brother! Fine looking specimen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nikonohio

I just got my first Steinhart! (Ocean 1 Black Ceramic) More (better) pictures to come! Where can I get the fancy badge for my signature for the Ocean Owners Club?
View attachment 1225541


----------



## Munch520

Small world - I'm in Columbus as well


----------



## nikonohio

You'll have to tell me if you're ever looking to sell!


----------



## nism0

Picked up some Crown & Buckle X Logan Zane straps for mine.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

nism0 said:


> Picked up some Crown & Buckle X Logan Zane straps for mine.


The Ocean Black is a fine-looking watch!


----------



## Fullers1845

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The Ocean Black is a fine-looking watch!


+1 Yes indeed. Especially with that black date wheel and the cyclops removed. Ace!


----------



## Raymond Lin

Mine has arrived at last !!!





































Now I want another Steinhart !


----------



## Fullers1845

Raymond Lin said:


>


Oh, snap! That's killer.


----------



## Raymond Lin

Fullers1845 said:


> Oh, snap! That's killer.


Thanks 

Something to balance it out, both mechanical


----------



## mario24601

kelt06 said:


> The quality BB strap is indeed at home on the OVM:


What strap is this?


----------



## heatscore

^Sort of looks like a Tudor Black Bay strap.


----------



## kelt

mario24601 said:


> What strap is this?


It is the complimentary strap handed out with the Tudor Black Bay, I wear the BB on the bracelet and the strap is rotating on the OVM dlc with a few modified Nato.


----------



## chbx

only for the pros:

WHATS WRONG WITH THIS ONE??? (wondering if anybody finds it)

ordered it with the ceramic inlay to make it more stealth but it's much more shiney than i thought. not sure if i like it. it's darker but more bling bling at the same time... maybe i'll switch back to the original..


----------



## muchacho_

chbx said:


> only for the pros:
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS ONE??? (wondering if anybody finds it)
> 
> ordered it with the ceramic inlay to make it more stealth but it's much more shiney than i thought. not sure if i like it. it's darker but more bling bling at the same time... maybe i'll switch back to the original..
> 
> View attachment 1237128


You have white date wheel instead of black


----------



## chbx

hmmmm..well.... yes... but got an replacement black one and will switch it together with the hands...


----------



## JerylTan

chbx said:


> hmmmm..well.... yes... but got an replacement black one and will switch it together with the hands...


But in time to come. This rare defect may make the watch very valuable 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chbx

i don't really think so  and i got the feeling i'm not the only one who got one with a white date (when the lady at steinhart cheked back there where a few).

only thing i have to figure out is which one i prefer. but as i will get black hands i think a white date doesn't fit to the allblack-look.


----------



## sector445

Pepsi GMT


----------



## chbx

brilliant shot and great watch!


----------



## N1ck_

Took the Steinhart Ocean One Ceramic out to a late night shopping event, guess what? My watch is about to get featured in the aftermovie!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

N1ck_ said:


> Took the Steinhart Ocean One Ceramic out to a late night shopping event, guess what? My watch is about to get featured in the aftermovie!


That's awesome!


----------



## N1ck_

N1ck_ said:


> Took the Steinhart Ocean One Ceramic out to a late night shopping event (at Mackens in Belgium), guess what? My watch is about to get featured in the aftermovie!


Here is the movie: Mackens Fashion Market 3-10-2013 - YouTube
Time: 1:59 - 2:02


----------



## Munch520




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## AlphaWolf777

I got around to taking a good lume shot of my O1VGMT (a better lume shot than in my unboxing thread). This is a lot closer to what it looks like in real life, at least as close as my 7-year old camera will show it :


----------



## JaredSteadman

What a great company. 
When do we find out what it's going to be?
I love the idea of a unique dial for "Ocean Owners Club" members.
Unique NATO would be cool too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Uwe W.

JaredSteadman said:


> What a great company.
> When do we find out what it's going to be?
> I love the idea of a unique dial for "Ocean Owners Club" members.
> Unique NATO would be cool too.


The "Ocean Owners Club" is just a virtual club. There won't be a unique dial version - at least not anytime soon - as Steinhart has put its custom watch projects on hold.


----------



## JaredSteadman

Uwe W. said:


> The "Ocean Owners Club" is just a virtual club. There won't be a unique dial version - at least not anytime soon - as Steinhart has put its custom watch projects on hold.


Read the thread. Email from Gunther saying otherwise (although I'm not sure how long ago that was.)
Unique dial was just an idea. Could also be a strap ect...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Uwe W.

JaredSteadman said:


> Read the thread.


Thanks for the advice, but I've been reading every word posted in this forum for years now.


----------



## JaredSteadman

Uwe W. said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I've been reading every word posted in this forum for years now.


Well I hope it does eventually happen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Got a new leather NATO for my OVM.


----------



## Hoppyjr

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Got a new leather NATO for my OVM.


Looks great!


----------



## column5

My Vintage Red arrived this morning, and I've got to say that it makes a really strong first impression. It looks and feels very solid. The fit and finish are far better than I was expecting for $425. The only thing letting it down is, as others have said, the clasp. I'm very happy to be in the Ocean Owners Club and will probably grab an OVM when they become available again!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Malice 146

I ordered my Ocean One Black earlier this month, supposed to get it by the end of October. You all are giving me Steiney fever! Can't wait to get my ocean One. Will post pictures when I receive it.


----------



## 92gli

Got this earlier this month. It's my work "beater". Really love it, great value.


----------



## mlb212

Only fitting that my first post is in this thread


----------



## WhiteOUT

Here is mine OVM


----------



## mlb212

I've been looking for a nice NATO... How do you like it? Where did you get it?


----------



## WhiteOUT

mlb212 said:


> I've been looking for a nice NATO... How do you like it? Where did you get it?


Cheapestnatostraps.com
Real gd quailty.. I ordered more than a dozen from Sofie


----------



## N1ck_

Beep beep, who got the keys to the jeep?










Bracelet by Oskar Gydell.


----------



## papen

New member  Mine is Ocean One GMT with ceramic bezel


----------



## JaredSteadman

Great choice. Mine got delivered two weeks ago, but I don't get home to see if for another month (21st) - Can't wait! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Steinhart is taking orders for the OVM if anyone is interested. I just placed my order:0)


----------



## Javier.marti

My OVM with band 258 and buckle oem. ready for winter!


----------



## maxchua

Javier.marti said:


> My OVM with band 258 and buckle oem. ready for winter!


WOW! Nice one!!!


----------



## Javier.marti

Thanks!


----------



## RejZoR

Finally joined the Ocean one owners club.  I think it's a thing of beauty. I really don't know what else can Rolex make so much better on the case. Movement, maybe, but seriously, the case of O1B is pure perfection. I couldn't find a single glitch anywhere. Not a single one! It's all made with psychotic accuracy. Even the lume is not covering a single micron of a surface it's not suppose to cover.

Only thing that i regret is that i haven't bought the Steinhart sooner. Other than that, best spent ~400 EUR on a watch.

FortyFour will one day also become my baby  Love the sapphire bezel on that thing as well


----------



## jimthewookie

joined today with the ovm, staying with the stock bracelet at this stage


----------



## dungooley

New to this Forum this is my Vintage GMT and my mate Alex 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chbx

the bird gives it a pirate flair


----------



## conquistador

Scored this beauty and arrived in my hands on 18 Oct 2013. Only one wind so far (sits on winder when not on duty), and nearly a month on, she's running with a plus 2 second deviation (+2s/month!!). Astounding accuracy, beating all of my autos thus far. I will be making my 5th Steinhart (OBDLC being my 4th, and the other 3 were the OVGMT, Triton 30 ATM and Nav B Chrono II, all had impressive timekeeping capabilities too, but nowhere near the OBDLC) order when December kicks off.


----------



## burritophile

joining the club..


----------



## N1ck_

You may delay but time will not


----------



## Ipromise

My Pepsi GMT...


----------



## Srben

My Ocean 1 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Shall I add my new sig?


----------



## Srben

It got here this morning:





































It's absolutely beautiful, and I'm already looking at two of their other models.


----------



## dewit57

Hi,
My new OVM...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

My OVM on a Maratac 5ring. Got a big order coming from Crown & Buckle soon that has me excited!


----------



## nednil

On the iso. Superbly comfortable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore

Ocean pepsi on jubilee.


----------



## nb101

Just came across this OVM pic at a site for phone battery/cases...


----------



## N1ck_

heatscore said:


> Ocean pepsi on jubilee.


Where did you get that jubilee bracelet?


----------



## heatscore

N1ck_ said:


> Where did you get that jubilee bracelet?


It is a Seiko super jubilee from wjean, and the end links are from a stock Seiko jubilee - Frankenbracelet.


----------



## Will3020

Srben said:


> It got here this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful, and I'm already looking at two of their other models.


Beautiful indeed - oh wow looks great !


----------



## Will3020

Think I'll be joining you guys real soon !


----------



## mlb212

heatscore said:


> Ocean pepsi on jubilee.


I need to see more pics of this...flip it over, different angles, more...


----------



## heatscore

quick ipad shots







The links don't fit perfectly . . . 







. . but its difficult to notice


----------



## mlb212

heatscore said:


> quick ipad shots
> The links don't fit perfectly . . .
> . . but its difficult to notice


Yeah, like you said, not perfect fit but the style of the bracelet makes it not noticeable. Very, very nice. Wjean you say and seiko end links... Where did you get these end links?


----------



## mlb212

heatscore said:


> quick ipad shots
> The links don't fit perfectly . . .
> . . but its difficult to notice


Next time you take the bracelet off, take a pic of the bracelet without the end links...I suspect its a bar end on the bracelet and that might work...


----------



## heatscore

Thanks.

I harvested the end links from a SKX173 bracelet. It would have been FAR easier to just put the whole original Seiko bracelet on, but since I had a wjean laying around I thought Id try it.


----------



## Plus9GMT

A request to join the club with my triplet.
Thanks.


----------



## Jraul7

Just received an OVM.... second Steinhart but first one from the Ocean line. Very impressed, I'm sure I'll add another one soon!


----------



## Sumatra

Jraul7 said:


> Just received an OVM.... second Steinhart but first one from the Ocean line. Very impressed, I'm sure I'll add another one soon!


What NATO strap is that? I like the distressed look.


----------



## Jraul7

Sumatra said:


> What NATO strap is that? I like the distressed look.


eBay vendor called clockworksynergy, I've bought a bunch of natos and straps from them, very good quality:

22mm Premium Classic Oiled Leather Worn Light Brown Replacement Watch Strap Band | eBay


----------



## leighton156

Hi 
Finally got my OVM and I'm delighted to be part of the club! 

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumatra

Jraul7 said:


> eBay vendor called clockworksynergy, I've bought a bunch of natos and straps from them, very good quality:
> 
> 22mm Premium Classic Oiled Leather Worn Light Brown Replacement Watch Strap Band | eBay


Thanks. I've actually bought 3 straps from them from their website. I didn't know they had an Ebay store too. I love the feel of their leather.


----------



## Jraul7

Sumatra said:


> Thanks. I've actually bought 3 straps from them from their website. I didn't know they had an Ebay store too. I love the feel of their leather.


I didn't know they had a non eBay store, lol.


----------



## Toh

proud owner of OVM & O1V!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Will3020

Plus9GMT said:


> A request to join the club with my triplet.
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1314551


What a fine set of triplets ! You must be proud ! ;-)


----------



## Plus9GMT

Will3020 said:


> What a fine set of triplets ! You must be proud ! ;-)


Thanks Will for the kind words.

I am, I get a lot of joy from them, I feel very happy and fortunate.

Cheers,

Take


----------



## Munch520

In good company


----------



## Sumatra

Here's my Ocean 1 Green.


----------



## il Dottore

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Travelller

Member since 24th Dec 2013 |>







p.s. My two cents on the O1V


----------



## Dalll

Very beautiful watch !!!


----------



## asot

New member arrival!!!


----------



## JaredSteadman

Got this in November. Really impressed with the ceramic bezel.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Maverick24

Proud new member....ocean 1 vintage red. Love the quality and look of the watch. Service was top notch and delivery was very fast (1 week). Free olive nato strap and beautiful dark wood display case included. Can't wait to order from them again!


----------



## Exirion

My 2 year old Ocean 1 GMT. I replaced the bezel with a ceramic one a year ago. It doesn't get too much wrist time, but I wouldn't want to miss it


----------



## bvc2005

Congrats! Who did you order it from?


Maverick24 said:


> Proud new member....ocean 1 vintage red. Love the quality and look of the watch. Service was top notch and delivery was very fast (1 week). Free olive nato strap and beautiful dark wood display case included. Can't wait to order from them again!


----------



## andrzejmakal

Hi, count me in


----------



## kopeckiy




----------



## bvc2005

Great GMT! Love the brilliant colours...


----------



## garydusa

*"Pepsi"......on new "BeauBands" shoes!
*

















*
*








*
*








*
*:-!*

*


----------



## Maverick24

Straight from Steinhart!


----------



## bvc2005

Garydusa, that Pepsi GMT is pure ART!


----------



## manyee

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hi Hoppyjr,

your photos of this watch are awesome. I started getting interested with this model since it looks so good on nato strap.
Do you have any photo of this watch with the original strap on your wrist by any chance?

Thanks,


----------



## Hoppyjr

I do not. I've since sold the watch.


----------



## manyee

Hoppyjr said:


> I do not. I've since sold the watch.


Oh no. Sorry to hear that.
If I may ask, why did you sell it? Something wrong with it?


----------



## islanders3333

I just received my first Steinhart and love the quality so far, really nice looking and feels. My concern was the size I have a 7.5" wrist and I was worrying it would be small but seems like ok and it seems wears bigger than 42mm. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## islanders3333

Here are some other shots.


----------



## Fullers1845

@*islanders3333*: The Ocean One looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## soaking.fused

Fullers1845 said:


> @*islanders3333*: The Ocean One looks perfect on your wrist!


I concur with this good judgement, it looks superb atop your wrist.


----------



## Hoppyjr

manyee said:


> Oh no. Sorry to hear that.
> If I may ask, why did you sell it? Something wrong with it?


I only sold it to cover a non-watch expense. I regretted the sale the moment I dropped it off at the post office and I hope to get it back one day


----------



## islanders3333

Thanks and best of all after almost a day past and time is perfect on the second I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Loevhagen

Signing in with my second Steinhart; O1B.


----------



## vackraord

I have just joined the club! Got it second hand, originally made in feb 2013 (ceramic-inlay).


----------



## vackraord

Daylight photos, sorry about the smudge on the second picture though. Didn't notice it until I imported the pictures on my computer


----------



## Imitrex

My previous pics weren't showing, so here is my baby. Almost a year old now. I love it, but man....you guys with Ocean 1 Vintage Red's make me jealous!


----------



## aledub10

Here's my newest addition directly from Gunter himself....notice the black dial not blue...


----------



## Travelller

Just added the OVM to my stable... :-!


----------



## supawabb

vackraord said:


> Daylight photos, sorry about the smudge on the second picture though. Didn't notice it until I imported the pictures on my computer


Lovely photos.


----------



## aledub10

Sisters....


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

I just placed an order for an Ocean 1 Green. Can't wait to receive it


----------



## Degauss

I haven't had so many reactions to a watch before (and I have a few much more expensive ones). What really surprises people is when I tell them how much it costs.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## N1ck_

Almost 1 year old now (April 22 2013) - Bad quality pic tho


----------



## Sail944

Couldn't resist taking this pic!

http://i.imgur.com/K3UxHYSl.jpg


----------



## wilcoxen.4

Arrived today happily ticking! WOW! Couldn't have picked a better first auto! I might be wearing this to sleep! (Sorry for the cell pick, couldn't hide the excitement!)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Radar1

Close to a year now with my Vintage Red. Soon to be joined by an Ocean One Vintage... wonderful watches for the money.


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Nickshangs

Wow , I'm a diver watch collector in London and I'm falling in love with Steinhart diver watches , I've just checked the Steinhart website and I was thinking of purchasing 2 diver watches from the 44 collection but they are all out of stock , I found another company ( gnomon ) and they too are out of diver watches , what's the deal , are they discontinued , where can I purchase from .

Also I looked for used ones and they are really hard to find , looked on eBay , Amazon etc . If you find the odd one , they are not too far off list price , does that mean they hold their value . If so yippee... , I want one even more !


----------



## Uwe W.

Surely, as a self-professed dive watch collector, you must be aware of the current state of movement shortages from ETA? ;-)

Steinhart, like many other smaller manufacturers that relied on ETA for their movements, can't currently keep up with demand and consequently long delivery dates and out of stock messages have become the norm. There are myriad threads here - and all over WUS - that detail this issue should you wish more information. My suggestion is to place an order now if you want one and then patiently wait for ETA to supply Steinhart, and Steinhart to send you the watch.


----------



## Travelller

Uwe W. said:


> ...My suggestion is to place an order now if you want one and then patiently wait for ETA to supply Steinhart, and Steinhart to send you the watch...


*@**Nickshangs* - good things come to those who wait... ;-)


----------



## Nickshangs

Yes , I've read something on their website that says that they are producing a new movement for their watches . I've never handled a Steinhart or even seen one for that matter in the flesh . I love the look of the red and black ocean 44 and the green bezel one too . I'll order one now , me thinks and wait patiently , thanks for the info !😉

Nick from London


----------



## sector445

Sent from my A1-810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickshangs

I was going to order the black red gmt ocean model but I had to wait for it , I have a real problem with waiting for stuff 😉
So I ordered the ocean 44 black with the saphire bezel , looks like the sea dweller , and I can't wait to receive it next week from Steinhart , if I'm happy with it , I'm gonna order the GMT too , I can't wait 😜


----------



## TMA-1

Hello Steinharters. I've been lurking for a couple of months, but I'm finally ready to join the club. I placed my order (O1V, O1VR, O2B - kinda jumped in with both feet) on 2/5 and received the shipping notification this morning. They should be in Chicago on Monday (which is unfortunate, since I'll be in Colorado until Tuesday). I'm new to the automatic watch scene but, since ordering my Steinharts, WUS has prompted me to pick up a Seiko SKX173 and a Vostok Amphibia SE. I'm afraid I might have caught the "sickness". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Congrats & welcome TMA...

Re being afraid you may have caught the bug, well mate you have. Three watches in a few weeks, you are quite sick indeed....:-d



TMA-1 said:


> Hello Steinharters. I've been lurking for a couple of months, but I'm finally ready to join the club. I placed my order (O1V, O1VR, O2B - kinda jumped in with both feet) on 2/5 and received the shipping notification this morning. They should be in Chicago on Monday (which is unfortunate, since I'll be in Colorado until Tuesday). I'm new to the automatic watch scene but, since ordering my Steinharts, WUS has prompted me to pick up a Seiko SKX173 and a Vostok Amphibia SE. I'm afraid I might have caught the "sickness".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

I just joined the club! Well, it's pending anyway. Ordered Feb. 26, payment acknowledged Feb. 27. 

Any idea on the waiting times on the OVM these days?


----------



## Travelller

TMA-1 said:


> ...placed my order (O1V, O1VR, O2B - kinda jumped in with both feet) ... I'm new to the automatic watch scene...


..with two feet? More like _head first_, hehe! :-! So, new to the _automatic_ watch scene, or _mechanical_ watches... ? Who knows, maybe you're a _hand-wound_ fanatic...
...like me ;-)


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> I just placed an order for an Ocean 1 Green. Can't wait to receive it


Just received my Ocean 1 Green this morning and the quality, fit and finish is amazing. Pics will follow.


----------



## dainese

Received OVM on Monday.



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMA-1

Travelller said:


> ..with two feet? More like _head first_, hehe! :-! So, new to the _automatic_ watch scene, or _mechanical_ watches... ? Who knows, maybe you're a _hand-wound_ fanatic...
> ...like me ;-)


New t_o __automatic_! I actually have an old hand-wound Clinton that was my father's. I used to wear that one way back when I was in high school & college. It's no longer running & I've never gotten around to having it serviced.


----------



## FLD4ME

I am officially in the club as well! I ordered this watch based on the reviews here and I can honestly say I could not be more pleased! Thanks all!


----------



## Noidea19

Just arrived  loving it, thinking about buying the ceramic bezel once it comes available again


----------



## Nickshangs

Hi Steinhart ocean club members , I ordered an ocean 44 black from Steinhart that was in stock and have had a really terrible experience with them , they basically took an order and the money from me last month and haven't sent the watch or responded to any of my email asking for information . This morning I basically gave up and said can I have a refund and I got a message for the first time from a Judith kuchler and she basically said no problem here's your refund . I'm actually shocked by that behaviour , I was being ignored for so long then I get a " here's a refund , no problem " literally those words . 

It fells like I was treated as a non important customer . I wondered if anyone has gunters direct number or email so that I can ask him if he's aware of this situation and what he thinks about it . Instead of this Judith apologising and trying to help me out and salvage the order she was almost happy to say here's your money , now clear off " guys what do you think ?

I really like this watch , what do I do now ?


----------



## Nickshangs

By the way this watch was in stock at all times so it's not one of the ones that they don't have . I ordered the ocean 44 specifically because it was in stock and I wanted it quickly ! 😒


----------



## Uwe W.

Nickshangs said:


> By the way this watch was in stock at all times so it's not one of the ones that they don't have . I ordered the ocean 44 specifically because it was in stock and I wanted it quickly ! 


Not offering any excuses for what happened, but were you aware that they were moving offices last month, and that they've had connectivity issues since then at the new location? Steinhart is an order and wait type of deal; you certainly would have received your watch had you waited a little longer, but I get the frustration of feeling left in the dark. I would chock up the lack of response to your inquiry, and the business-like reply to your request for a refund, as an indication of how busy they are. It certainly isn't anything personal and you weren't treated any differently than the hundreds of other customers who placed orders or had inquiries during that time. Spend some time in this sub-forum reading through the myriad threads and you'll have a better grasp of the bigger picture with regards to Steinhart. They're lovely people who just can't keep up with customer demand, a situation that the recent relocation will hopefully address.


----------



## Nickshangs

Yeah , I just wish they had set up a generic response that simply explained that due to the move there was problems responding to emails . When a customer is left in the dark and has paid up front it's really frustrating when your not aware of the situation . Oh well , I think they are going to refund me instead of explaining the situation and send the watch .

I still like this watch , I've know of a company called gnomon , any other good dealers who ship to the uk ?


----------



## Nickshangs

Oh , and thanks for letting me know the situation ! Uwe W.


----------



## Uwe W.

Nickshangs said:


> I still like this watch , I've know of a company called gnomon , any other good dealers who ship to the uk ?


They're a retailer in Singapore that do produce a few of their own watches (I have one and its a nice piece). They deliver internationally. They carry Steinhart. They're great to deal with. If you do a search of their name on WUS you'll find enough info to make your head spin. However, I won't say more here because it's really pushing this thread off topic. With respect to other Steinhart ADs, there's a complete list of them on the Steinhart website.


----------



## Will3020

Nickshangs said:


> I was going to order the black red gmt ocean model but I had to wait for it , *I have a real problem with waiting for stuff* 


I also have a problem waiting for stuff that's why haven't _pre-ordered_ anything from them. Who knows when the watch will ever be shipped. :-( It could be 6-12 months. I think my OVM will keep me satisfied until the time is right to order something else.


----------



## Uwe W.

Will3020 said:


> It could be 6-12 months.


Even at 6 months I think that would be a record. I think you might have the wrong impression of wait times from Steinhart if you're actually in fear of having to wait an entire year for a model to be shipped. ;-)


----------



## Will3020

Uwe W. said:


> Even at 6 months I think that would be a record. I think you might have the wrong impression of wait times from Steinhart if you're actually in fear of having to wait an entire year for a model to be shipped. ;-)


think I've exaggerated the 12 months  but the 4-6 month mark seems on par. So far I believe it's been 3-4 months wait for some of the out-of-stock Steinhart models.


----------



## wilcoxen.4

NATO from panatime. Love the bracelet but fun to switch it up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_556




----------



## N1ck_

The weather is great in Belgium so I took the MG B Roadster Limited Edition (1979) out for a ride!


----------



## Alzilla

Got a new custom-made strap tonight for my OVGMT:


----------



## Munch520

Pulling horses with a new strap on the O1VR


----------



## N1ck_

Trying to make train rides as entertaining as possible


----------



## Loevhagen

Put a DIY leather strap on the O1B today. My first DIY strap - and I think it matched the Steinhart quite well.

Making a strap was so fun than I decided to give it ago one more time; a distressed strap for the O1V arriving shortly.


----------



## foxbat555

Just wanted to say Hi as I am a new owner of a Forty Four ...woo woo


----------



## foxbat555

My buckle broke under warranty , contacted Stienhart.....boom! sent me one with no hassle at all. Would you get that from Seiko....no.


----------



## Dave+63

In case anyone missed the last year or so, here's the watch that was nearly a steinhart but isn't.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

I am so glad Steinhart do not use that hour hand.


----------



## Travelller

Dave+63 said:


> In case anyone missed the last year or so, here's the watch that was nearly a steinhart but isn't.


They had plans to do a snowflake? Really? You got a link to the thread please?


----------



## Dave+63

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=889061

It's a long story. The thread above tells the part once Steinhart were no longer involved.

Aramar were originally having the watch built by Steinhart but ended up having it built by Grovana. It's a limited edition of 100 but there's talk of an unlimited version due to demand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

Here's the original thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=802735

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

foxbat555 said:


> My buckle broke under warranty , contacted Stienhart.....boom! sent me one with no hassle at all. Would you get that from Seiko....no.


Yeah, but the Seiko buckle wouldn't have broken in the first place. ;-)


----------



## foxbat555

I think you're on the wrong page my friend......this is Steinhart Ocean Owners Club. I'm sure the Seiko owners club would be happy to hear from you.


----------



## bvc2005

Touchy...


----------



## Loevhagen

Made a DIY leather strap today meant to be used on the soon to arrive Ocean One Vintage. I think (hope) it will be a nice looking match.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

foxbat555 said:


> I think you're on the wrong page my friend......this is Steinhart Ocean Owners Club. I'm sure the Seiko owners club would be happy to hear from you.


Down boy.


----------



## Uwe W.

Okay everyone, time carry on and move on. There's nothing to see here - no need for any feathers to get ruffled.


----------



## Loevhagen

Testing out the DIY strap on OVM.


----------



## Loevhagen

Same strap on O1B - almost Hirsch curved-end like.


----------



## Loevhagen

Combining two of my many hobbies.


----------



## Dave+63

Loevhagen said:


> Made a DIY leather strap today meant to be used on the soon to arrive Ocean One Vintage. I think (hope) it will be a nice looking match.


Hope the wife didn't want that handbag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Shhh - she do not know yet.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice work! way to fill in the gap between the lugs.


----------



## foxbat555

Take a jewellers loupe to your Seiko and then to any Swiss watch and you'll understand why we love them.


----------



## bvc2005

Shots fired. Here we go again...oh well.


----------



## Riker

C'mon fella's, back to Steinhart Ocean owners discussion.......

Loevhagen, good work on the straps. The second will look right at home on the incoming O1V...


----------



## foxbat555

Apologies , I just spent a lot of money on the dam thing lol 😁


----------



## Will3020

Officially in the club with the recent arrival of this OVM :-/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Just joined the club sort of, I put an order in for the ocean 1 black without ceramic bezel,will get the ceramic when they are available again. Placed order 19/03 hope I don't wait to long to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## vadimvt

Ok, I really want to buy the Ocean One Black, BUT..!
I think the watch would be too big for my 15cm wrists.. Is there anyone here with similar small wrists who can upload a picture with the ocean one? 
This would help me a lot!


----------



## garydusa

*Pepsi 
*


----------



## garydusa

*I guess it's a "Pepsi" Week...(for me) *:-!*
Travel day
*








*
Biz day
*







*
*


----------



## Cyberroller

My OVM - today in office environment


----------



## dainese

Howdy! 









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

Just arrived! Extremely fresh!


----------



## Reverting

my first steinhart...


----------



## Will3020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller

Two divers


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## jopex

I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## 5661nicholas

jopex said:


> I'm thrilled with it!


Your collection just seems to get better and better Jopex, congrats on another fine pickup.


----------



## jopex

5661nicholas said:


> Your collection just seems to get better and better Jopex, congrats on another fine pickup.


Thanks buddy, but sadly I'm not just buying.. some need to go to make funds/room for others. Apollon was traded for this one.. I hope I won't regret it. Really loved it but I'm enjoying more smaller watches nowdays.

Few shots on Bonetto:


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Luke*

Finally it's come..and my god it's worth the wait..3 weeks from order to delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Just waiting for the ceramic bezel to be in stock now....I do find the bracelet to Squeak a lot hope this passes as I use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## jonasbry

Hiya!

I'm looking at the Ocean 1 (or GMT). Returning the watch would be hard for me but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how the size of the watch on the wrist compares with the Seiko SKX007?

I don't have the biggest wrists out there but I absolutely love the weight, size and feel of the SKX007. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Luke*

I have 7 " wrist 
Hope these help
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry

Thanks... It appears that the Steinhart wears a little bit bigger? Longer lugs? My wrists are 7,1"


----------



## Luke*

Just got my new steinhart NATO strap, very pleased with the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## roguehog

Roguehog reporting!


----------



## Loevhagen

From this:









To this:









Removing the cyclops take some serious energy. I will never, ever remove a cyclops again. Anyway, I learnt that you can remove it - but you must not be faint hearted. I and need a new bezel insert.


----------



## Neilfenstein

My first Steinhart.

Literally just got it, the times not even right!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdc222

^^^
Nice work! LoL


----------



## Riker

Neilfenstein, congrats & welcome...

Loev, definitely time for a new bezel insert...


----------



## Loevhagen

Actually - I'm starting to like the scratched insert. I even added a Zulu leather I cut in two and made a 2-part strap of. The brushed steel rings on the Zulu matches the Steinhart perfect - and adds to the tool watch / beater look. Some would even call it _patina_. LOL.


----------



## Loevhagen

...and the modified Zulu:


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Loevhagen

Took of the bezel insert. Bleached it for 3 minutes - and put back on. Like it. Next: aged dial and hands?


----------



## Richqqqq

I have had my OVM for about a year now and I still find myself staring at it....frequently. It's just so appealing. Enjoy.


----------



## Travelller

Loevhagen said:


> Took of the bezel insert. Bleached it for 3 minutes - and put back on. Like it. Next: aged dial and hands?


Love the bleached bezel b-), but not the major damage :think: - it's not in line with a _"used but not abused"_ vintage look. I think you should order a replacement bezel... and bleach it :-! Otherwise looking good w/o the cyclops |>


----------



## vadimvt

Loevhagen said:


> Took of the bezel insert. Bleached it for 3 minutes - and put back on. Like it. Next: aged dial and hands?


In can't really see the bleaching.. I think the effect is really nice! Would you mind showing another picture with front view? 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

@Traveller: The damage on the bezel insert was caused because I did not know how to get the bezel insert off. Now I know. I ordered a new bezel insert the same day as I scratched the existing one. I will of course bleach the new insert. 

@vadimvt: Here you go.


----------



## Murdoc370

Hi Loevhagen!

Looking great, thinking about bleaching one of my surplus aluminium inserts, too. Would you mind to share your bleaching technique with us?

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Loevhagen

1. Bezel insert in a cup
2. Add chlorine
3. Stir and pay attention to the process. Take the bezel insert up every 20 sec. to see
4. When you really want it just a bit more bleached - take it up of the chlorine and rinse it under water
5. Dry and done.

The bleaching goes fast at the end. I had mine bleached for approx. 3 min. Good luck. 

For the bleach mkII, I think I´ll add some satin lacquer finish on top. Not sure, though about the lacquer part.


----------



## Murdoc370

Thank you!


----------



## Fullers1845

Loevhagen said:


> @Traveller: The damage on the bezel insert was caused because I did not know how to get the bezel insert off. Now I know. I ordered a new bezel insert the same day as I scratched the existing one. I will of course bleach the new insert.
> 
> @vadimvt: Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 1472901


Looking fine, Loevhagen! How did you reattach the insert? Super glue? Adhesive?


----------



## Loevhagen

The same way as loosening it; heat from a hair dryer. After the bezel insert was removed, there are some glue residue left on the bezel. Mount the bezel insert. Heat it. The glue get's juvenated. Cool. Bam; stuck.


----------



## vadimvt

Loevhagen said:


> @vadimvt: Here you go.


Thank you, it looks really nice! Makes me think of the old rolexes (like a very old pepsi)
I might buy an extra bezel just to do that, altough i'm not sure if i'd dare to do all of that. (I would maybe damage the bezel and or watch.. But thats my clumsiness)

First i'll see, and Hope the Steinhart wont be too big for my wrist when it arrives!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

You won't be able to destroy the watch - it is too solid built. The bezel insert (note: Alu insert - not ceramic), you might damage - but that doesn't matter when you have a new insert to pop in there.


----------



## Brian H

*Hi everyone!

First Steinhart and just got it today. Not disappointed. Let the pics speak:

















*

*Thanks for the inspiration!     

Brian H*


----------



## cpl

Got this today in the post. I'm now officially part of the club!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Are the indices really that yellow on the Red - or it is the color balance that is a but ofF?


----------



## cpl

Loevhagen said:


> Are the indices really that yellow on the Red - or it is the color balance that is a but ofF?


They are yellowish. Vintage lume?


----------



## Loevhagen

I am surprised since the homepage of Steinhart states for this model "Indices: Superluminova C3, green". But, if they now are yellow instead - that is a BIG plus. Did you buy it recently?

Congrats BTW:


----------



## cpl

Loevhagen said:


> I am surprised since the homepage of Steinhart states for this model "Indices: Superluminova C3, green". But, if they now are yellow instead - that is a BIG plus. Did you buy it recently?
> 
> Congrats BTW:


They look yellowy green but glow green

Thanks! Love it! It's a surprisingly heavy watch. Lots of people have commented that it's too big at 42mm and the straight lugs make it wear big. I was a bit worried since my wrist is smallish at 6.5" and I was expecting a massive watch, but it looks and wears fine on my wrist. It looks and wears no bigger than my Speedy Pro or SKX007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

The Steinhart divers are heavy _mainly _due to the bracelet. Use a leather strap, Nato or other - and the weight is gone.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## oversleep

My first steinhart Ocean1


----------



## Mediocre

New red owner here :-D


----------



## Bavarianking

Hi there....ordered my Ocean one green 2 weeks ago, so soon to be a member :-D Quite a bit of delivery time, and litle information from Steinhart, but probably due too much orders or something. Anyways, looking forward to the watch:-D 

UPDATE; recieved shipment information just now :-D


----------



## vadimvt

Bavarianking said:


> Hi there....ordered my Ocean one green 2 weeks ago, so soon to be a member :-D Quite a bit of delivery time, and litle information from Steinhart, but probably due too much orders or something. Anyways, looking forward to the watch:-D
> 
> UPDATE; recieved shipment information just now :-D


Awww, how did you get it so fast? I paid more than two weeks ago :'( 
Where do you live? in Germany? I'm from Belgium


----------



## Brian H

*
Today all green   










Brian H
Copenhagen
*


----------



## ulikemathu

My first Steinhart arrived today from Poland!


----------



## Bavarianking

Live in Norway....eta on shipment 1 week from now.


----------



## Leonine

Here she be. It's official. I'm finally in the club.


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## vadimvt

Yes! The Ocean One has been send! Took a little over 1 month to get there, lets hope the waiting is worth it 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## mejoshee

This morning I got the FedEx tracking update from Steinhart! It said estimated delivery would be today (23rd), but later this afternoon that disappeared. :-s

Oh well, no fault of Steinhart's. Holding out...


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Azurax




----------



## mrklabb

mejoshee said:


> This morning I got the FedEx tracking update from Steinhart! It said estimated delivery would be today (23rd), but later this afternoon that disappeared. :-s
> 
> Oh well, no fault of Steinhart's. Holding out...


Mine said the same thing. USA bound. Guessing I will get it Wed/Thurs next week.


----------



## raymondswong

Hello everyone!

Newbie here! I've been contemplating on getting an Ocean One Ceramic for the longest time.

To those who've had theirs for a couple of years already, how is yours holding up? Any information or negative feedbacks that you can share that you've found along the way?

Thank you! Hoping to join the club soon


----------



## jay_watch

Still accepting new members?
would love to join the club!


----------



## mejoshee

New Steiny O1B ceramic with Bond NATO strap from natostrapco. One nice thing about the morning commute...


----------



## vadimvt

Got mine too! 









I've got a pretty dumb question...
Is it bad if i manually wind it often? And here's the most stupid part: which side do i have to turn to to wind it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## skxbond

Here's mine to join the club


----------



## N1ck_

vadimvt said:


> Got mine too!
> 
> I've got a pretty dumb question...
> Is it bad if i manually wind it often? And here's the most stupid part: which side do i have to turn to to wind it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wind it whenever it stops running, otherwise just wear it and due to the automatic movement, it will wind from itself whilst wearing .

Winding the watch when it ran out of power= unscrew and rotate the crown up to wind, you'll hear it wind.


----------



## mrklabb

N1ck_ said:


> Wind it whenever it stops running, otherwise just wear it and due to the automatic movement, it will wind from itself whilst wearing .
> 
> Winding the watch when it ran out of power= unscrew and rotate the crown up to wind, you'll hear it wind.


Correct, have read online in mkii forums that this movement can wear down rapidly if you wind too frequently, so do so sparingly and only when "waking" it up.


----------



## vadimvt

mrklabb said:


> Correct, have read online in mkii forums that this movement can wear down rapidly if you wind too frequently, so do so sparingly and only when "waking" it up.


Thank you for the info! 
And this seems weird but, what side do i turn to? Up to down, or down to up? 
Because it makes noise either way, but the noise is different (although i can't hear which one is the right one)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Clockwise. Slowly. But there's some lovely photos of the internal wear & damage caused by doing this too often on the Mk II forums, as mrklabb mentioned above. :think:

Have you considered getting an automatic watch winder for when you're not wearing it? 
Around $40 from Amazon, eBay whatever, ...something like these : -

Amazon.com: Diplomat Single Black Watch Winder with Built In IC Timer: Watches

Amazon.com: Versa Automatic Single Watch Winder with Sliding Cover: Watches

Good luck either way...

Cheers, William.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Haven't posted here in awhile. Here's a recent shot of my O1VGMT after I got her back from service. Such a beautiful watch, I love it so much!


----------



## gillmanjr

I joined the club recently. And just a few minutes ago I swapped out the pepsi for the ceramic....


----------



## cal11

Hi fellow members.My very first post here.Just joined the club with my brand new ocean vintage military bought from gnomon retail shop.Excellent service from them and this is the last piece from the latest batch.Very happy about the premium feel of the watch.Got a free nato strap too....Nice
http://postimg.org/image/qbum87wcd/


----------



## bocosb

Just completed the payment for a ocean one black - any ideea how long it takes for them to ship after payment? I spoked to mr. Gunter Steinhart couple of weeks ago and he said that they have the O1 (aluminium) in stock.


----------



## madridgeback

Hi there I am waiting for my orient mako to turn up and was thinking Hamilton kahki king as next watch but think these steinheart's look better anyone know how it compares to the Hamilton and where & how much they cost to buy cheers tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bocosb

My new Ocean One Black has arrived today  - here on a Gunny strap:


----------



## micc

Do you guys have any photos of larger wrists with Ocean 1s??


----------



## Lexi




----------



## nwijeep

Ocean GMT and part of a Woodentimes clock.


----------



## El Gerto

Maybe there is a place for me in this club with my two sweeties here:


----------



## JPfeuffer

Really like that leather nato!


----------



## dubbab20

Lexi said:


>


This is such a great watch, good stuff!


----------



## RAzZin

El Gerto said:


> Maybe there is a place for me in this club with my two sweeties here:


The white one.. is it an older version of Ocean GMT or some kind of a mod? Great watch, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## El Gerto

Hi !

The white Ocean is Special from "Aramar", NL. Afaik a Steinhart retailer sometimes. 

Thanks for all the likes


----------



## bocosb

On a new nato strap, five rings.. my cat seems to like it :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

El Gerto said:


> The white Ocean is Special from "Aramar", NL. Afaik *a Steinhart retailer sometimes*.


A former Steinhart AD that no longer carries the brand.


----------



## Matches

That looks fantastic! I have the O1VR and I think it would stellar on that NATO! Enjoy!


----------



## Lexi

dubbab20 said:


> This is such a great watch, good stuff!


Thank you...


----------



## thegreightone

Proud new member here! Received my O1B this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholam77

Just got my first Steinhart a few days ago! Ocean GMT pepsi


----------



## Ard

Hello,

I am a new member here but I do own an Ocean One Green.

Ard


----------



## El Gerto

Hi Ard !

Maybe You can show us a pic of ths beauty ?! ;-)


----------



## loonacy

I can finally join the club!!! My new Ocean 1 Vintage Red


----------



## Dec1968

loonacy said:


> I can finally join the club!!! My new Ocean 1 Vintage Red
> 
> View attachment 1572073


Congrats!

David


----------



## mucca-sette

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/23/ahurubu8.jpg

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## Dec1968

My brand spanking new OVM









David


----------



## ace7031

O1B Ceramic in action! Not your typical desk diver and keeping it real as a tool watch!


----------



## broadarrow1011

i'm in!


----------



## Lordticktock

Who makes the strap on this beautiful GMT?


Exirion said:


> I just put a ceramic bezel insert onto my Steinhart 1 GMT. Removing the old insert succeeded without any damage to the watch, so I'm happy


----------



## Lordticktock

gillmanjr said:


> I joined the club recently. And just a few minutes ago I swapped out the pepsi for the ceramic....


How did you change the bezel? Silicone or brute force?


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

I'm in too. Just received yesterday. 1st Steinhart.
Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Lads,

I have ordered three,
Ocean 1 vintage 
Marine Timer 
Marine Chronometer 44 Roman

And I can't wait for them to arrive to Bahrain. Why does delivery take so long??? Why doesn't anyone feel for the desperation of a 1st timer.

Though my marines are shipped already. No news on the shipping of ocean, damn I was late in discovering this amazing brand.

Will be placing an order for aviation gmt as soon as it is available and the Apollon with it.
And by September it will be time for Triton.

So I don't need to say it right,
OF COURSE I AM IN FOR ANY CLUB.
START IT SOON.


----------



## delco714

Jeez, Asrar, you're really going for it huh? Congrats!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Yeah its really going for me, rather. 

I just realised I am not technically an owner of an ocean yet as I don't possess it still. 

So I will have to wait a bit till I post here again. 
Moderator can delete my posts so far. 

See you soon good people. Soonest.


----------



## Dec1968

Oh I got a lovely surprise on the mail today. 

Customs Bill from FedEx for my OVM. That wasn't upsetting at all (sarcasm intended).

$19+ customs fees they want two weeks after the watch showed up. 

That sucks.


----------



## Jama

Dec1968 said:


> Oh I got a lovely surprise on the mail today.
> 
> Customs Bill from FedEx for my OVM. That wasn't upsetting at all (sarcasm intended).
> 
> $19+ customs fees they want two weeks after the watch showed up.
> 
> That sucks.


Bummer! Was worried that would happen (yet to receive mine). How much are the customs fees, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrklabb

Jama said:


> Bummer! Was worried that would happen (yet to receive mine). How much are the customs fees, if you don't mind me asking?


I'd guess $19...


----------



## Jama

mrklabb said:


> I'd guess $19...


Oops. My bad. I misread his post as $19 PLUS custom fees, instead of "over $19" in fees. Lol. Alright, cool. That's not so bad after all.


----------



## asrar.merchant

I got a FedEx call too. 
Customs charge on my two marines. 
Bhd 20.05 equals to usd 53 

But they explained that items for personal use are exempt from customs for upto usd 796.

Yet the good news is. I will get the watches in two hours. It doesn't take long here Thank God.


----------



## IanCognito

New to me and first Steinhart. Loving the quality and wrist presence!

First pic with a vintage Porsche 911 to match the vintage vibe:









And gotta rep my city with a Toronto Skyline shot showing off the lovely curves of the sapphire glass:


----------



## imlying

My newest addition. So happy I get to post in the Steinhart forum as an owner!


----------



## delco714

Just the other day I shot Gunter a email asking for Quote. I'd like to send my 3yo ocean GMT to him to fix the offset gmt hand, replace the bezel with the ceramic one, and general clean service.. any one done anything like this? Shipping alone is going to be pricey from the states to begin with


----------



## der_koelner

Joining in as well....my ticket:


----------



## IridiumIso

Lemme join b-)


----------



## IanCognito

OVM having breakfast


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

der_koelner said:


> Joining in as well....my ticket:
> 
> View attachment 1592038


Wow - stunning!!! I absolutely LOVE the white faced GMT!!!
Is this model discontinued? I do not see a white faced GMT on Steinhart's site.


----------



## der_koelner

This was never an officially offered watch, but a custom build for a Dutch Forum. I will write a seperate thread about it and how came to this one....


----------



## delco714

No response from Gunter yet


----------



## sickened1

My first Steinhart... never thought I'd like a white dial/bezel watch. lol


----------



## elemo

New user here! 

Got my first proper watch yesterday and so far I've just been amazed by the quality and price of Ocean 1..

Watch claps is still bit stiff but I reckon it will loosen up in use.


----------



## delco714

Just an fyi. Gunter's group responded. They want me to pay for the ceramic bezel, rightfully so, but otherwise no charge including shipping!!


----------



## jimmbob

Ocean one ceramic arrived yesterday. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Vision009

First time posting on the Steinhart forum, got this Ocean One about a month ago as a gift. Have to say this is the best watch I have ever had, I am so impressed with the build quality of this watch. Everything about this watch, packaging included, oozes quality craftsmanship. Since I have had this watch it has been on my wrist at some point every day. A friend of mine is now seriously considering getting himself a Steinhart after having seen mine.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Vision009 said:


> First time posting on the Steinhart forum, got this Ocean One about a month ago as a gift. Have to say this is the best watch I have ever had, I am so impressed with the build quality of this watch. Everything about this watch, packaging included, oozes quality craftsmanship. Since I have had this watch it has been on my wrist at some point every day. A friend of mine is now seriously considering getting himself a Steinhart after having seen mine.
> 
> View attachment 1603296


Wow - nice gift!!!
I have to buy my own if I want them.....
Congrats!


----------



## Rifik

Have them since last friday ocean one black ceramic


----------



## TysonJones

Figured I'd add a few more recent pics of my Ocean 44 on a Lizard strap from clockworksynergy, and on a custom khaki leather strap sporting a saddle brown double wrap leather bracelet from watchesandbracelets.


----------



## delco714

Nice!! Where do I look for gmt black with ceramic bezel? Gunter's group is currently replacing my regular to that


----------



## asrar.merchant

I qualify for membership to this club now,


----------



## Ard

This is my second post to the thread, I'll have to take a photo of the Ocean One Green and post it up. You guys understand how this watch fetish works on a mans mind right? Well, I've been feeling like a Rolex wannabe for a while now so I was shopping for a Tudor Submariner thinking I might make it real.............. When learned that the $3400 watch I was looking at had the same movement as my Ocean One I cooled my heels and began to appreciate my Steinhart a little more 

Ard


----------



## rikk727

In!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Ard

I haven't browsed the entire thread to see if there is another Ocean One Green on here but I've taken a picture of mine.



It's been running about 8 seconds slow ever since I got it but I just did a timing adjustment half a hour ago. I've been so busy all season that I haven't had a quiet moment to do t adjustment. I'll find out tomorrow at 2:30 PM if I got it right. I like the timepiece so much that I'm going to buy a Ocean GMT Black, as if I need one....................

The green bezel grows on you and appears black in most lighting, I have came to like it.

Ard

Here's another look at it, I really enjoy having it.


----------



## Mudman001

This guy arrived this morning. Absalutely love this one. I'm super impressed with the quality and the price paid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq

Mudman001 said:


> This guy arrived this morning. Absalutely love this one. I'm super impressed with the quality and the price paid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have worn mine exclusively on NATO, but thinking of going to the steel. Enjoy this awesome, beautiful watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Got my second last week.These watches continue to thrill & amaze.I'm thinking maybe I need a NBU44 Vintage next!


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Bassknight

I'm in! What a great watch, verry happy with it


----------



## TysonJones

New shot of my Ocean 44 on Lizard


----------



## yankeexpress

Stupid question...How does one tell if mine has a ceramic bezel? I read where some have them from the factory.


----------



## Tl507362

I just got this Ocean 1 GMT yesterday. Very nice watch! This is the ceramic bezel version. Notice that the bezel is not as dark black as the aluminum bezel. It has a slight greyish tint to it.


----------



## Radar1

Does anyone know if the Ocean One GMT with ceramic can be ordered without the cyclops? I regret selling my Vintage Red.


----------



## Leonine

There is no official way to order it that way, but I would suggest emailing Gunter and see if they will make the exception for you. They can be quite accommodating.


----------



## delco714

Tl507362 said:


> I just got this Ocean 1 GMT yesterday. Very nice watch! This is the ceramic bezel version. Notice that the bezel is not as dark black as the aluminum bezel. It has a slight greyish tint to it.
> View attachment 1630955


nice! Getting my 3 yo gmt back from servicing soon. Gunter switched out my bezel to ceramic ! Can't wait!


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Been thinking of getting an ocean vintage combat but have been told they have quality issues what do you guys think?


----------



## Radar1

Thanks for this. I will contact Gunter to see if it can be done.



Leonine said:


> There is no official way to order it that way, but I would suggest emailing Gunter and see if they will make the exception for you. They can be quite accommodating.


----------



## cpl

Radar1 said:


> Thanks for this. I will contact Gunter to see if it can be done.


Let us know what he says. I think quite a few people would be interested in this.


----------



## sickened1

Meet the family...









DLC, GMT, Vintage GMT, OVM & O2


----------



## Littlecheese

sickened1 said:


> Meet the family...
> 
> View attachment 1633052
> 
> 
> DLC, GMT, Vintage GMT, OVM & O2


Wow! and i was thinking to take the second is too much!


----------



## sickened1

Littlecheese said:


> Wow! and i was thinking to take the second is too much!


With Steinhart, you can never have too many! =P


----------



## Jraul7

I was missing my OVM and decided to get another one. Before hitting the "add to cart" button for the OVM I saw that the Vintage GMT was back on stock so....


----------



## delco714

Got my baby back from Steinhart!! 3 year clean and tune plus replacement of bezel with ceramic one. LOVE IT and Steinhart!!!


----------



## IanCognito

Just wanted to show off this pic i took with my new Galaxy S5


----------



## blowfish89

Ocean One GMT Blue/Red (got the extra ceramic black bezel too, but no use for that)
Got the logo in my sig now


----------



## jugnu




----------



## yankeexpress

Two-fer


















Wish they would re-release the OVM DLC.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Anotherrcguy

1 watch, many straps!


----------



## bigup

sickened1 said:


> Meet the family...
> 
> View attachment 1633052
> 
> 
> DLC, GMT, Vintage GMT, OVM & O2


which one is your favourite?


----------



## TysonJones

Wearing this bad boy today


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## der_koelner

Just arrived....the next one in the family b-)


----------



## Chromejob

Anotherrcguy said:


> 1 watch, many straps!


LOL Nice, though you lost me with the Penelope Pitstop rally strap. To each his own, though.


----------



## thegreightone

Tuesday evening helping kids with homework!


----------



## KJParlay

Chromejob said:


> you lost me with the Penelope Pitstop rally strap.


I legitimately laughed at that. Amazing reference. I loved Wacky Races as a kid.

I ordered an Ocean 1 earlier this week. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## miccity

Just get to know Steinhart watch, may I know where can I get this watch at Singapore? I search online, a website call chrono24 selling these watch, may I know is this website save to buy?


----------



## Charlesthecoco

miccity said:


> Just get to know Steinhart watch, may I know where can I get this watch at Singapore? I search online, a website call chrono24 selling these watch, may I know is this website save to buy?


I believe chrono24 is a safe site to buy from, but I suggest you just go on the official site which is "www.steinhartwatches.de"


----------



## blowfish89

For Singapore, go to gnomon watches. They are authorized dealers.


----------



## frnek




----------



## koolpep

And here is my latest:


----------



## Chromejob

miccity said:


> Just get to know Steinhart watch, may I know where can I get this watch at Singapore? I search online, a website call chrono24 selling these watch, may I know is this website save to buy?


As an alternative, Steinhart Watches


----------



## Dec1968

frnek said:


>


That look freaking MASSIVE on your wrist.

David


----------



## frnek

Dec1968 said:


> That look freaking MASSIVE on your wrist.
> 
> David


Yes, watches of 42mm is the biggest thing can I have about my thin wrist. I do not feel bad, but 40mm would have been perfect for me


----------



## kutlubey

Hi to all


----------



## ciclismosam

Hey guys, this looks awesome! I just ordered my first Steinhart, an Ocean Vintage Military (I was instantly drawn to this watch)! I'm deployed so I'm not sure how long it will take to get to me but I am definitely excited to add this as the top Diver in my collection.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

I'm in. I just love the watch - I think it is the domed crystal and the yellow markers. Funnily enough for a diver it looks great on black leather


----------



## bvc2005

Tempusfugitus said:


> I'm in. I just love the watch - I think it is the domed crystal and the yellow markers. Funnily enough for a diver it looks great on black leather
> 
> View attachment 1775922


The dial looks great! What's your wrist size?


----------



## Tempusfugitus

bvc2005 said:


> The dial looks great! What's your wrist size?


6.75, so fairly small, but it's flat rather than round so the lugs fit nicely inside the wrist


----------



## bvc2005

Tempusfugitus said:


> 6.75, so fairly small, but it's flat rather than round so the lugs fit nicely inside the wrist


6.5" wrist on my end; you have me beat! Do you like the OVM on its bracelet?


----------



## ciclismosam

I have a 6.75 to 7 inch wrist so I am interested to see how it fits but I think it will do well. Normally 40 would be best but 42 works to usually. I just can't go bigger than that.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

bvc2005 said:


> 6.5" wrist on my end; you have me beat! Do you like the OVM on its bracelet?


The bracelet is fine but somehow it just looks like another big heavy generic diver with it, to me at least. I like it on an Admiralty Grey NATO, thought I would like it on a rubber strap but couldn't get it comfortable, then hit upon this leather strap and...bingo. I think the absence of a big metal bracelet all around the watch focuses attention more on the beautiful dial, which is why I prefer it without the bracelet

Just another observation - when we look at watches on our own wrists, the lower arm bones are twisted over each other and the wrist looks narrower than it is. if I look in the mirror at my wrist, with the arm bones parallel, my wrist looks wider, even on a close up like this which always exaggerates the watch size.

Having said that, 42mm is the limit and my other watches are 40mm or less.


----------



## ciclismosam

Well I ordered the OVM and it look like it will be shipping early next week. Super excited, just will have to wait a little bit. Fedex won't ship to military addresses so I had to mail it to my parents so they can send it to me. Will be putting up a picutre as soon as I receive it! Very excited to get my first Steinhart on my wrist!


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, I was looking at the O1 black dlc and military and wanted to find out the lug to lug for each (or if theyre the same).













I have this skagen watch that is 46-47mm from "lug to lug" where there really isnt a lug, but where the end of the watch is end to end. It looks a bit large on my wrist yes, and is because of my small wrist (about 6"(not really sure how to measure, I just got a ruler and rolled it around to that line i drew on my arm hehe) I know, super small wrist LOL but I havn't finished growing yet) and because of the non changeable strap. When I wear it, it's fine and great but obviously not not porprotionally. I would love a strap because i could make it fit better.
Do you guys think a Ocean Black DLC or a military can fit it fine or would it be too big? I know of the flat dial/lugs problem too.


----------



## Uwe W.

geogga said:


> my small wrist (about 6"(not really sure how to measure, I just got a ruler and rolled it around to that line i drew on my arm hehe)


Take a length of string. Wrap it around your wrist - not overly tight. Mark the point where the string meets. Put the string against a ruler. That's your wrist size.


----------



## geogga

Uwe W. said:


> Take a length of string. Wrap it around your wrist - not overly tight. Mark the point where the string meets. Put the string against a ruler. That's your wrist size.


Why didn't I think of this...*facepalm*

So I found the OVM and the OVM Black DLC, which the latter is currently sold out and seems difficult to find. I'm just trying to find a matching strap to fit it. 
Steinhart has one that was also on the Nav-b chrono black 2 which also matches the OVM and black DLC. A bit expensive but still looking for options.


----------



## Chluz

Hey Guys, I've been a lurker here for a long time, finally ordered an O1VR. 
I'll be posting pics as soon as it arrives on my 7.3 inch wrist. I can't wait !!


----------



## ReasonDrab

I wasn't sure how I felt about the ceramic bezels for a while, but seeing all these pictures, it really makes the dial "pop." Especially the ceramic in the Ocean GMTs. Super impressive! I can feel my trigger finger getting itchier...


----------



## blowfish89

saeglopuralifi said:


> I wasn't sure how I felt about the ceramic bezels for a while, but seeing all these pictures, it really makes the dial "pop." Especially the ceramic in the Ocean GMTs. Super impressive! I can feel my trigger finger getting itchier...


Yup get one. The ceramic bezel is classy(even though I like the Pepsi more). I'm going to switch to the ceramic black bezel myself for a while, probably need to take it to a shop to replace the Pepsi.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Chluz

Just got my O1VR, I have to say its beautiful ! The white box was damaged, but who cares, the face of the watch is perfect !. There is a zone where turning the bezel is a tad harder, but nothing to be concerned about. Otherwise the fit of the bracelet on the watch is extremely tight, so tight that the springbars have to curve ever so slightly to reach the holes (maybe 0.3mm). That allows for no play at all between watch and bracelet I guess so not complaining 
I'm seriously impressed by what Steinhart can do at this price point. Also, I mentioned I would like a black nato strap instead of olive during the order (as I already have an olive textile strap, non-nato, from a citizen). I was half expecting that my request would go unnoticed, but nope, I got my black strap  So well done all around Steinhart ! I might email them to tell them they're doing a wonderful job.

EDIT : Forgot to say I will be posting pics with black nato, olive textile band, metal bracelet, rubber diving bracelet (although I think its ugly) and a carbon black leather band. Also wanted to add that the lume looks good. I don't have any Seiko divers, and the steinhart is the best lumed watch I have (I have a seiko 5 with smaller hands which doesn't shine as bright, but seems to shine as long).


----------



## cpl

Oooo...decisions decisions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chluz

Here's the wrist pic of the O1VR, 7.3 inch, relatively flat wrist. I tried a rolexlike 40mm for comparison, and 42mm is a much better fit (along with the slightly large looking bezel of the vintage red)


----------



## blowfish89

The love is still going strong :-!


----------



## ReasonDrab

Can I join the club? My Ocean One Black just arrived today and I couldn't be happier with it. I haven't played with a bracelet or a bezel this smooth yet in my short watch collecting career. It feels like silk compared to my other watches!

I'd also like to point out how incredibly fast the shipping was. I ordered the watch last Wednesday and it arrived today, so about 7 business days and it was across the Atlantic ocean and in my hands. I checked the tracking this Wednesday (2 days ago) and it said it was in Hamburg, Germany with an estimated arrival of Monday, which I thought was stretching it since it'd probably have to go through customs. Next thing I know I'm signing for a package. I've waited longer for shipments from CONUS before! Very impressed.


----------



## ktoo

Keeping perfect time after three years and lots of adventures. On tan Zulu.


----------



## yankeexpress

Steinhart #4 & #5 arrived today, another OceanBlack to be modded into a homage to the OVM-DLC and a Vintage GMT.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Love this combo - Steinhart OVM on Hirsch Liberty Gold Brown Strap and Deployant.


----------



## ReasonDrab

A quick and unscientific accuracy check after wearing the watch for 24 hours has it running between 1 and 2 seconds fast. Couldn't ask for more than that. Does Steinhart regulate the movement before shipping the watches out?


----------



## Codwatches

Just received mine yesterday and I love it. Was surprised when I opened the box and received a free a black Nato strap. :-! Is that common??


----------



## Konigstiger96

Wonderful, my OVM has been running at +1 second this whole week since I received it last Friday. Although the strange thing is that mine did not come with the "mismatched" caseback but instead has 660ft./200m printed on the back.

On a related note has anyone noticed that the OVM has been shifted to the gallery section of the Steinhart website? Has it been discontinued?


----------



## cpl

Konigstiger96 said:


> On a related note has anyone noticed that the OVM has been shifted to the gallery section of the Steinhart website? Has it been discontinued?/QUOTE]
> 
> Whoa! Looks like it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konigstiger96

cpl said:


> Konigstiger96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note has anyone noticed that the OVM has been shifted to the gallery section of the Steinhart website? Has it been discontinued?/QUOTE]
> 
> Whoa! Looks like it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STEINHART "OCEAN vintage Military "*
> 
> Diver Watch - Art.Nr. T0216
> New version of this model ready for ordering approx Nov. 18th, 2014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevermind false alarm
Click to expand...


----------



## TysonJones

Just another shot from this past weekend with a snow background of the Ocean 44:


----------



## schtozo




----------



## schtozo




----------



## Skv

Denverbaseballstrap said:


> Just received mine yesterday and I love it. Was surprised when I opened the box and received a free a black Nato strap. :-! Is that common??
> View attachment 2008658


Did not come with mine unfortunately.. I bought a Steinhart leather strap to go with it.


----------



## Leonine

Jelle86 said:


> Did not come with mine unfortunately.. I bought a Steinhart leather strap to go with it.


Did you notice that leather strap is a little different in the Steinhart website? The color shade is a bit lighter and the back is now white instead of your light brown. When did your order your strap?


----------



## Skv

Leonine said:


> Did you notice that leather strap is a little different in the Steinhart website? The color shade is a bit lighter and the back is now white instead of your light brown. When did your order your strap?


About a year ago or so. Tough the inner side of the strap seems to be a different color, the outside is more or less equal as far as I can tell (based on the pictures). http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Special-Bracelet-Coffee-,244.html


----------



## twintop

My only Steinhart left after some thieves broke into our home this weekend :-(


----------



## Bryan66

My first...


----------



## ciclismosam

Now that I have had both of my Ocean's for a bit I thought I would share a picture of them, really love these.


----------



## nism0

Picked up the Strinhart rubber strap for mine


----------



## yankeexpress

This is flying away to get modified into a MilSub with new sword hands and a 60 minute bezel. Have a second one that I'm keeping stock.


----------



## Leonine

Wanted to give an update why my new strap. Really love it and the deployment clasp is great.


----------



## Chromejob

yankeexpress said:


> This is flying away to get modified into a MilSub with new sword hands and a 60 minute bezel. Have a second one that I'm keeping stock.


You'll love it. 

One of the first, I think:


----------



## Lookie

Steinhart vintage red came today can I join the club great watches


----------



## twintop

Steinhart O1V today.


----------



## onek00lj4y

count me in!


----------



## yankeexpress

Chromejob said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> One of the first, I think:


Really psyched at well this turned out.


----------



## Swiss Dade

Count me in. New Ocean 1 Ceramic on the way. Wearing my awesome 2254 on the weekend to hold off the long Steinhart wait time..


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## b-boy

I am in!










is there an OVM owners club signature available?


----------



## Chromejob

Someone made some badges. Check my profile page for an example.


// Tapatalk on iPad - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech BT kybd //


----------



## hairythomas

Can I play? This chap arrived a couple of days ago...

































I am very impressed with the quality of this, the only downside is that my other watches are getting a tad jealous.


----------



## ciclismosam

I hadn't been planning on a second ocean 1, but I have been considering getting a dlc watch and with the current euro to used rate I just couldn't help ordering the ocean black dlc. Will share once it arrives in the mail.


----------



## onek00lj4y




----------



## onek00lj4y

Alter Soldat said:


> I was just kidding with that one,not a serious attempt there.Tried to shame the Steinhart crew into action.
> 
> How long does it take to email a graphic?


About 3 weeks,but worth the wait!


----------



## jedge76

yankeexpress said:


> Stupid question...How does one tell if mine has a ceramic bezel? I read where some have them from the factory.


Not sure if you got the question answered yankee, but the ceramic bezels look a lot lighter and almost faded to give that vintagey look. That's my poor answer, but I hope it helps! Maybe google steinhart ceramic bezel and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jedge76

I am proudly back in the Ocean Owners club after a couple of years hiatus. I sold this watch and had to get it again someday and that someday just arrived last week:


----------



## SRix

Just joined the club after wanting a Steinhart for around a year.



















Feels good. b-)


----------



## jedge76

SRix said:


> Just joined the club after wanting a Steinhart for around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good. b-)


Congrats and nice choice! Now it's time to get addicted to different straps!


----------



## Patrick333

May I ask the Steinhart owners here, have you ever gotten stupid comments regarding the design being a 1 to 1 copy of Rolex's Submariner? I like the design, but spend all my cash on 2 Omega watches recently and have nothing left for a Rolex this year. The Ocean 1 green would be great as it looks like the 50th anniversary that is not available anywhere new anymore or for a ridiculous price. 

I wish they would bring a GMT Master II design in blue/black out. All GMT are sold out until June 2015. 

Thanks


----------



## Uwe W.

Patrick333 said:


> May I ask the Steinhart owners here, have you ever gotten stupid comments regarding the design being a 1 to 1 copy of Rolex's Submariner?


There have been _too _many threads discussing this subject here; if you perform a search of this sub-forum you'll find plenty of them for you to read. Let's not push this thread off topic by introducing this subject to a 935 post thread. Also, could you please fix the broken links in your signature?


----------



## 604nguyen

My turn to join the ocean club! Just received my Ocean 44 today. (don't see these posted on here very often).
I originally had mixed thoughts about this watch, mainly due to the bezel (disproportionate size, and the 'dissapearing' effect) from the pictures I've seen online. However, I ordered one anyways since I really wanted to buy a Steinhart, yet felt the Ocean One was too similar to the Submariner for my comfort. When I unboxed the watch today, my previous opinions quickly changed. It's definitely a beautiful watch, feels solid and well made, and wow the bezel looks amazing. This watch should be seen in person, as the pictures found online don't do it justice,

..........but I will post one anyways.


----------



## Patrick333

SRix said:


> Just joined the club after wanting a Steinhart for around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good. b-)


Is this the one with the ceramic bezel? Beautiful pictures btw.


----------



## Patrick333

Toh said:


> proud owner of OVM & O1V!! Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 1319083


Is there anywhere an official store that sells Steinhart in Dubai.

thanks


----------



## Uwe W.

Patrick333 said:


> Is there anywhere an official store that sells Steinhart in Dubai.


Not really relevant to this thread. However: Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## Jiterator

After 3 weeks, finally received my Ocean Vintage Red and I'm simply in love with it! Here it is with its protective screen still on.. =)


----------



## hairythomas

Jiterator said:


> After 3 weeks, finally received my Ocean Vintage Red and I'm simply in love with it! Here it is with its protective screen still on.. =)


Congratulations. Mine arrived last week and hasn't left the wrist since.


----------



## maxchua

So happy to have my OVM back after servicing today.


----------



## peacemaker885

Just got tracking!!!


----------



## SRix

Patrick333 said:


> Is this the one with the ceramic bezel? Beautiful pictures btw.


Many thanks  This is the one with the ceramic bezel option.


----------



## Chromejob

jedge76 said:


> Not sure if you got the question answered yankee, but the ceramic bezels look a lot lighter and almost faded to give that vintagey look. That's my poor answer, but I hope it helps! Maybe google steinhart ceramic bezel and you'll see what I mean.


Look at the index pip.


----------



## Dexta888

Just got my OVM. Still deciding on my NATO strap or Hirsch canvas band. Beautiful piece regardless!


----------



## Jiterator

Dexta888 said:


> Just got my OVM. Still deciding on my NATO strap or Hirsch canvas band. Beautiful piece regardless!


I say go with the canvas!


----------



## jedge76

Jiterator said:


> I say go with the canvas!


The beige of the canvas does go very well with the OVM. Looking good!


----------



## Dexta888

I actually really like the canvas as well and it's one of my oldest bands! I should really consider picking up another one since I use this band for my Hamilton Khaki Field Auto as well.


----------



## TysonJones

Wearing my Steiny O44 Today and still in love with it a year or so later. Gets more wrist time than the two rollies.


----------



## asrar.merchant

TysonJones said:


> Wearing my Steiny O44 Today and still in love with it a year or so later. Gets more wrist time than the two rollies.
> 
> View attachment 2744321


Lovely strap combo. Watch in new light with this one on it.

Explains the wrist time.


----------



## markg

My new addition, Green
Steinhart ocean one.


----------



## IanCognito

Got Curves?


----------



## Uwe W.

IanCognito said:


> Got Curves?


Screwy condos in Mississauga - and during the summer no less. You wouldn't be taking that picture today in a t-shirt.


----------



## IanCognito

Uwe W. said:


> Screwy condos in Mississauga - and during the summer no less. You wouldn't be taking that picture today in a t-shirt.


Haha, you caught me!
I did wear the OVM but decided to repost this pic instead of the actual dreary days of winter.


----------



## jespersb

Count me in with my OVR mk1 on stock olive nato. b-)


----------



## Humanfactor

Happy to join the club... love my OVM on a brown Nato strap!


----------



## nikdanenov

I'm in. Love it on the rubber/leather strap.


----------



## HenshinMan

I'm in with Ocean One Premium Blue


----------



## Ard

Quite a few changes since I posted my Ocean One Green last year, it's the same watch and runs like a top......



Among other things I went to a much cleaner dial by changing the handset.


Happy as a lark,

Ard


----------



## ABD69

WOW That looks great with that bracelet ! I just received the tracking # for my Ocean 44, should be here next week. I hope ? I think that bracelet is the way to go...


TysonJones said:


> Wearing my Steiny O44 Today and still in love with it a year or so later. Gets more wrist time than the two rollies.
> 
> View attachment 2744321


----------



## Nik01

Hello everyone,

I have really been interested in the OVM but am not sure if it will be too big for 6-6.25" wrist. I have a Citizen Nighthawk which is also 42mm and it fits me fine but would appreciate your feedback. Also, does Steinhart do free returns should I get the watch and find it too big for my liking?

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Konigstiger96

Nik01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have really been interested in the OVM but am not sure if it will be too big for 6-6.25" wrist. I have a Citizen Nighthawk which is also 42mm and it fits me fine but would appreciate your feedback. Also, does Steinhart do free returns should I get the watch and find it too big for my liking?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nik


Same wrist size seems fine so far but the flat lugs can feel a bit strange on a small wrist to so I normally revert to a Seiko for work and exercise reserving the OVM for leisure moments


----------



## ApexWildCard

_My New O1VR -AKA- Gray-Ghost is in:_

















*For the ride out..this AM with Lexi my gal..
*


----------



## Nik01

Thanks for your reply Konigstiger96. Does anyone know if Steinhart does free returns?


----------



## vackraord

Nik01 said:


> Thanks for your reply Konigstiger96. Does anyone know if Steinhart does free returns?


14 days, it's stated on the website.

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Nik01

Oh I see. I find that weird because Steinhart replied to my query stating that I could return it for free if the watch didnt fit...


----------



## vackraord

Nik01 said:


> Oh I see. I find that weird because Steinhart replied to my query stating that I could return it for free if the watch didnt fit...


Thx. I edited my post, Im not 100% sure on what is what now.

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Tex Fazio

Hello everybody and cheers from the lovely city of Rome!

I have been lurking around the forum for quite some time and minutes ago I finally received my first Steinhart: a beautiful Ocean Vintage Military (i.e.: OVM 1.0) and I decided to share my joy with all you people! 
Hope "The Club" has a small spot for me, too! 

Have a great day everyone: mine's already perfect! 
Tex


----------



## bvc2005

Tex Fazio said:


> Hello everybody and cheers from the lovely city of Rome!
> 
> I have been lurking around the forum for quite some time and minutes ago I finally received my first Steinhart: a beautiful Ocean Vintage Military (i.e.: OVM 1.0)and I decided to share my joy with all you people!
> Hope "The Club" has a small spot for me, too!
> 
> Have a great day everyone: mine's already perfect!
> Tex


Complimenti!


----------



## s2kstephen

Just joined the club last week!


----------



## Nik01

Hello everyone,

I was just hoping that someone could advise on how many links can be removed from the Steinhart Bracelet? I have 6-6.25 in wrist so wanted to make sure I could get a good fit.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## twintop

I believe you can remove 3 links from each side of the clasp, a total of 6 links.


----------



## TonySantino

Hi everyone!

I also got my new Steinhart Ocean One in black on Friday. After lots ofs watching reviews i decided to purchase the watch, gotta say, its absolutly beautifull!!

Cheers guys!


----------



## JFLUX13

TonySantino said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also got my new Steinhart Ocean One in black on Friday. After lots ofs watching reviews i decided to purchase the watch, gotta say, its absolutly beautifull!!
> 
> Cheers guys!


Pics... or it didn't happen!! ;-)
Congrats on the purchase, though! Wear it in good health.


----------



## TonySantino

Thanks mate!

i use a iphone 6 and everytime i want to attach a photo it says: a error has occured. Anyone know what i need to so?? Thankss


----------



## Chromejob

TonySantino said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> i use a iphone 6 and everytime i want to attach a photo it says: a error has occured. Anyone know what i need to so?? Thankss


What are you using to read and post with?

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## Seiko-phile

Heres my Ocean One Vintage Red..................really like the looks of this precision made time piece.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## sparky102183

Joining the club!









''Laws that forbid the carrying of arms... disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man.''

- Jefferson's "Commonplace Book," 1774-1776, quoting from On Crimes and Punishment, by criminologist Cesare Beccaria, 1764


----------



## Mech4niq

My first Steinhart says "HI"


----------



## IanCognito

on bund...


----------



## simstre

I'd also be down for this, as a steinhart ocean 1 fan


----------



## Dave+63

I'm back in the club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Ocean One Vintage Red...bought new directly from Steinhart about 5 years ago.

Pulled it out of the watch box for active duty last Saturday...currently running +4 seconds over 8 days. Not too bad at all.

Rene

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3387770&stc=1&d=1427061410


----------



## Onewatchhh

Membership card #1 ;-)









card #2 is inbound today - O1VR 

I do have a question for the VR owners though before mine arrives: Is your dial 'vintage'? I've seen grey cast, brown cast and black cast dials with lume colours that look many shades from a 'peach' vintage to an almost standard white-green - do they really vary from piece to piece by that much? Or is it just the joys of digital photography making them appear randomly different?


----------



## Onewatchhh

*Re: Steinhart &quot;Ocean Owners Club&quot;*

...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,

Since my O1VR arrived on Monday the 23rd, I'd like to join the club.

Lee


----------



## Omega410

I seriously considered a submariner, not so much because of the "Rolex" name but for the watch itself. As I started to read up on the submariner, I stumbled across this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-2-cents-steinhart-ocean-one-professional-watch-1586458.html

Well, the first hesitation I had was paying $7000+ for a steel watch, and as I researched more divers, it became evident that while Rolex was one of the innovators of the design, there are some respectable alternatives that stand as a worth shadow to the original.

After reading watchmetal's review, I was sold...everything made sense and I bought an Ocean 1 which had a return policy and ended up very happy with it. So, add me to the club! Overall, I am very impressed with this watch and love the weight and attention to detail. This says a lot since
I was going to return the watch if I did not love it. WUS comes through again!


----------



## thegreightone

Omega410 said:


> I seriously considered a submariner, not so much because of the "Rolex" name but for the watch itself. As I started to read up on the submariner, I stumbled across this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-2-cents-steinhart-ocean-one-professional-watch-1586458.html
> 
> Well, the first hesitation I had was paying $7000+ for a steel watch, and as I researched more divers, it became evident that while Rolex was one of the innovators of the design, there are some respectable alternatives that stand as a worth shadow to the original.
> 
> After reading watchmetal's review, I was sold...everything made sense and I bought an Ocean 1 which had a return policy and ended up very happy with it. So, add me to the club! Overall, I am very impressed with this watch and love the weight and attention to detail. This says a lot since
> I was going to return the watch if I did not love it. WUS comes through again!
> View attachment 3422258


Can't go wrong with the Ocean 1 I have 2 the Pepsi GMT and of coarse the Ocean 1 black with the ceramic bezel


----------



## Omega410

I think a DLC will be next on my list! I think the Steinhart may be my daily watch for a while!


----------



## Mariusz888

Good performance in reasonable price - I like this watch very much.
1.








2.








3.


----------



## Travelller

My Polish is well, _nonexistent_, but as the saying goes, _a picture tells a thousand words_ and your photos are awesome b-)
Enjoy your Ocean


----------



## Loco

Mariusz888 said:


> Good performance in reasonable price - I like this watch very much.


Even though Google translate tried to do its magic it can be lacking at times but the basis of the review is very well done. Very nice pictures.


----------



## Mariusz888

Travelller and Loco - thanks for a kind words.


----------



## Brekel

My ticket is on its way...OVM2


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

Wait.... what's this? Ticket number 3?? ;-)









...three Steinhart in as many weeks, I think I need counselling... :-D


----------



## xkir0x

Just joined the club.








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Brekel

This baby just arrived...and it is gorgeous!









And a shot at my 6,5" wrist


----------



## Onewatchhh

Brekel said:


> This baby just arrived...and it is gorgeous!


I've got that exact same strap on order for my O1VR! How's it feel?
Welcome to the club BTW!


----------



## El Gerto

I´ve just got this strap on my NAV-B II and it´s great !










For the OVM the "Vintage brown Marine Officer"-Strap is really cool ! !


----------



## Brekel

BenF said:


> I've got that exact same strap on order for my O1VR! How's it feel?
> Welcome to the club BTW!


Thanks! I was afraid that it would be a bit too shiny (seeing the pictures on the Steinhart website) but in real life it really subtle. Need to get used to the thickness of the strap though. But it is quiet comfortable.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Chrysis

Got my O1B with ceramic bezel yesterday! Took only 9 days to arrive from order.


----------



## monza06

New nato for my Ocean 2:


----------



## Stunner

Count me in!


----------



## blowfish89

I have decided to move on my Pepsi GMT (listed already), but I still want to stay in the Steinhart Ocean family, and have a love for domed crystals, so I am thinking of this one next, would look great on mesh too.


----------



## onek00lj4y

just ask,i did,if they can fit it,they will!


----------



## blowfish89

^oh man, that is awesome. Super dome!


----------



## Omega410

I am so happy with this watch, great construction and very versatile when it comes with clothing. My other watches are jealous! I cannot stop wearing this watch...which is a first for me!


----------



## PYLTN

Hi folks.

I have my first Ocean One on order. Green bezel version. Am hoping I like it as much as I think I'm going to.


----------



## flexoffender

PYLTN said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I have my first Ocean One on order. Green bezel version. Am hoping I like it as much as I think I'm going to.


congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!

welcome to the club b-)


----------



## bsmith1

First Steinhart, first Ocean. It looks great on pretty much every strap i've put it on and it is quickly becoming a favorite to wear.

Looking to pick up an Ocean GMT as soon as they are available or when I can find a nice specimen on the market!


----------



## Onewatchhh

About 14 days ahead of you buddy :wink:


----------



## Onewatchhh

Mine say hi


----------



## der_koelner

My latest Steini....Ocean Two yellow


----------



## sector445




----------



## Trevor434

I just ordered my first Steinhart Ocean One black ceramic, just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## thegreightone

Trevor434 said:


> I just ordered my first Steinhart Ocean One black ceramic, just waiting for it to arrive


Now comes the wait


----------



## ciclismosam

Wearing my remaining Ocean One today, ordered a set of Omega seamaster sword hands today as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

ciclismosam said:


> Wearing my remaining Ocean One today, ordered a set of Omega seamaster sword hands today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like it!


----------



## Chromejob

ciclismosam said:


> Wearing my remaining Ocean One today, ordered a set of Omega seamaster sword hands today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll love it.


----------



## Ard

Third post on the thread I think, same watch just the third bracelet on now.


----------



## PYLTN

It's amazing what a change of bracelet or strap does for the appearance of a watch. This combo looks great!


Sent from my ZX 81


----------



## JBowen

Had it for almost a month now and it is great, I am just joining this party a little late.

The "rarely on the bracelet" pic


----------



## PYLTN

JBowen said:


> Had it for almost a month now and it is great, I am just joining this party a little late.
> 
> The "rarely on the bracelet" pic
> 
> View attachment 3653594


It's never too late to join the party!

Sent from my ZX 81


----------



## PYLTN

Mine arrived a few days ago. Wasn't completely blown away to begin with but it's been worn every day since and is really growing on me.










It's running +5 secs a day so far. Overall very happy!

Sent from my ZX 81


----------



## Toh

Wearing my OVM today...


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage & my 15 month old son...


----------



## der_koelner

Strap change to the O2....looks so much cooler with the Mesh...:-!


----------



## deepinoy8

Add me to the club Mate! Taken at work while not busy. Ocean 1 Vintage Red.


----------



## maxchua

JBowen said:


> Had it for almost a month now and it is great, I am just joining this party a little late.
> 
> The "rarely on the bracelet" pic
> 
> View attachment 3653594


The OVM dial looks different now. It's showing the Ocean One writing at the top half below the logo. Has the bracelet been replaced too?


----------



## Trevor434

Sweet! Fit and finish are very nice, serious bang for the buck.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Onewatchhh

^ very nice! Love the bezel too, did you patinate it yourself?


----------



## Simon-77

My two beloved Germans!


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim

Me too. 

Oneplus One


----------



## CWBYTYME

Guess this one counts. 1st steinhart but second one already on the way!


----------



## rolisto

This is my first Steinhart! Fantastic!


----------



## CWBYTYME

Please count me in- second steinhart in a week. Liking the ocean one with ceramic insert almost as much as my ocean gmt!


----------



## CVega

Love the Steinhart rubber strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim

CVega said:


> Love the Steinhart rubber strap...


Which one did you order? Link?

Oneplus One


----------



## Uwe W.

Mattias Carnerheim said:


> Which one did you order? Link?


Available from Steinhart: Kautschukband Schwarz 22 mm - Kautschukbänder - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim

Uwe W. said:


> Available from Steinhart: Kautschukband Schwarz 22 mm - Kautschukbänder - Steinhart Watches


Thanks

Oneplus One


----------



## CVega

Mattias Carnerheim said:


> Which one did you order? Link?
> 
> Oneplus One


I bought the s.s. bracelet and the rubber strap... the strap gives this great timepiece a different look. For us living in the tropics, all yr around we have RH above 60%, leather straps are for December to February.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## TheMaestro

Just thought I'd show my recently acquired OVM1.


----------



## onek00lj4y

Here's mine!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lewisness

And the list continues to grow...;-) I love this place! I became SA (Steinhart Aware) in October of last year and didn't waste any time getting this one. Leather, stainless and NATO makes it pretty versatile. Can't wait for my GMT-O1 to get here!


----------



## ahhdiew

View attachment 3884106

Love mine on leather NATO


----------



## CWBYTYME

After seeing all the pics on leather i might have to give that a try this weekend on this guy!


----------



## redrwster

Just received mine, beautiful watch, really pleased with it. Pictures don't really do it justice! Looks great on the olive and black nato.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## maxchua

Cheers Brothers!


----------



## m_t_reid

Greetings fellow Ocean Owners!

Maiden thread post. After an exhaustive search for a daily wearable (I've never owned a "decent" watch. Plenty of Nixon's and the like, nothing stuck) I found the Steinharts. I'd originally planned on the Ocean One, but it was unavailable at my local dealer (Gnomon Watches in Singapore) so I then turned my attention to the Ocean One Vintage. Again, no luck. By fluke, they _did_ have the OVM Mk II. I jumped at the opportunity, and a day later it showed up at my building. I was hooked from the unveiling. Exquisitely packaged, I could feel the quality right out of the box. It's worth noting that in my research I was actually researching the OVM Mk I (without the "OCEAN ONE" subscript underneath the Steinhart logo), so when I realized I'd purchased the new generation I was kinda upset. After a week of wear, however, I do still reaaaaallly like the Mk II. Plus, it gives me an excuse to track down the original!

After the initial wear, I knew I wanted to switch it up a little bit. Living in such a tropic climate, I found my wrists swelling in the heat, which made the stainless strap slightly uncomfortable. The local dealer (in a good guy move) included a NATO strap with the package, so now I'm hooked. I've since bought two others (pictured below) and last night I ordered four more.

Anyways, here are some shots of my new friend. More to come!


----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## RejZoR

Nice. I've regulated my Steinhart Ocean One Black (2013) and is now roughly +0.5sec/day. I have to admit that regulating ETA movement is childs play compared to Seiko/Orient/Sea-Gull without the regulator screw.


----------



## synaptyx

My two are fighting for wrist time, today. 










Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## monza06

Didn't want to start a separate new thread about this but I have a question to those who have both the Ocean 1 AND Ocean 2, can you put the bracelet from Ocean 2 on 1 or can you remove the end links from Ocean 2's bracelet and fit it to the end links of Ocean 1's ? 

I currently have the OVM but really like the polished middle links on the Ocean 2 and want to make sure before I decide to purchase a whole bracelet.


----------



## Reacher2k




----------



## Nihil sleighride




----------



## synaptyx

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Nihil sleighride

.


----------



## Nihil sleighride




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## chiefeng

Fairly new arrival, a little larger than I normally wear but pretty nice just the same.


----------



## redrwster

My OVR, really pleased with it after some initial trepidation. Definitely will be getting another Steinhart superb watch for the money


----------



## CWBYTYME

loving this !


----------



## tunasnacks

Do the Ocean 1 Vintage Military come stock from the factory with the ceramic bezel or is it the plastic insert?
OCEAN one Vintage Military - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


----------



## twintop

tunasnacks said:


> Do the Ocean 1 Vintage Military come stock from the factory with the ceramic bezel or is it the plastic insert?
> OCEAN one Vintage Military - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


It comes with an aluminum bezel insert standard.


----------



## Torkom

I ordered my Ocean 1 Vintage Military on june 5 via the official website from Steinhart but still no tracking details, is this normal ?


----------



## schtozo

Some new shoes, nothing fancy!


----------



## piumach

I'm happy to join the club 
Mine O1V says hello!


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

For questions like this a quick search of the forum will yield countless posts discussing the same subject



Torkom said:


> I ordered my Ocean 1 Vintage Military on june 5 via the official website from Steinhart but still no tracking details, is this normal ?


----------



## schtozo




----------



## dr_tyler

I pondered the Squale for some time but couldnt get over the logos on the dial. Bought this after about 3 days thought. Man is everything about this watch money. I was first turned off by ppl saying its too long for thin wrists but I guess I have flat 6.75" ones because it hugs perfectly. Only thing that bugs me is the spring bars in the clasp, they have some play and creak when take it off and put it on. Anyone have any recommends for replacement?


----------



## Eric90




----------



## eroc

I was in the club then out then in again and out again. I'm back in and this one is so incredible it isn't going anywhere but on my wrist.


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## bzbuzz

Just ordered an ocean black.. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Lewisness

A couple variations...


----------



## Lewisness

maxchua said:


> Cheers Brothers!


Arrogant Bastard from Escondido, CA in Singapore? Nice!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Pat1

A club I'm proud to be part of!


----------



## bzbuzz

Pat1 said:


> A club I'm proud to be part of!


I like it what strap is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat1

bzbuzz said:


> I like it what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I make the straps myself 

there are more pics of the strapped Steiharts here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/padded-leather-straps-pic-heavy-2070714.html


----------



## samgab

How does this club thing work?

My first Ocean 1 arrived today. Looks great in the blue sunray dial and I like the shade of the ceramic blue bezel. No complaints at all.







Second one, the Vintage GMT will be winging its way to me as soon as they're back in stock in a month or so...


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## fastfras

Wore this everyday for a month, love the look of the old style bezel and the 3 6 9 dial.


----------



## Grahamelawton

FedEx has my O1VM gen2! This week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgab

May I just add, 2 days into my Ocean 1 ownership; that I am very impressed with this movement and the accuracy so far! I set it to atomic time when I first unwrapped it, and it's still dead on. Only 2 days so far, but this is what it looks like on the timegrapher app:







Now, I'm no expert, but that looks pretty good to me. Most of the aberrations are from external noises the mic picked up.

and from the hairspring app:







This was dial down. I was averaging about +4 seconds per day with dial up.


----------



## Grahamelawton

I'm in because it just came in..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## DMCBanshee

El Gerto said:


>


Nice!


----------



## j37




----------



## Oicu812

I guess I am a club member now as well...


----------



## LuisR

How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......


----------



## ColdCactus

LuisR said:


> How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......


It loosens up after a while.


----------



## LuisR

Now we are talking


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Leonine

LuisR said:


> How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......


Even harder to get back on.


----------



## synaptyx

LuisR said:


> How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......





ColdCactus said:


> It loosens up after a while.





Leonine said:


> Even harder to get back on.


O____O The Ocean bracelets are some of the easiest to change that I've come across. Keep practising!


----------



## Leonine

synaptyx said:


> O____O The Ocean bracelets are some of the easiest to change that I've come across. Keep practising!


Could just be mine. I change bracelets weekly, but have the worst trouble with my O1B. Just a tight fit I guess.


----------



## synaptyx

Leonine said:


> Could just be mine. I change bracelets weekly, but have the worst trouble with my O1B. Just a tight fit I guess.


I have the O1VR and OVM - both v2s. The bracelets are a nice fit and a dream to swap out. 
Might be worth swapping out the spring-bars to see if that helps. Stiff spring-bars certainly make it a challenge.


----------



## pop4

Joining the Steinhart Ocean owners club with my Ocean One green:


----------



## bzbuzz

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

synaptyx said:


> I have the O1VR and OVM - both v2s. The bracelets are a nice fit and a dream to swap out.
> Might be worth swapping out the spring-bars to see if that helps. Stiff spring-bars certainly make it a challenge.


I have the ovm and no problems with changing the bracelet whatsoever. Just use a spring bar tool, that works like a breeze.


----------



## IPA

I´ve been a member of this fine club since this wonderful piece knocked on my door some weeks ago. I love it to bits!


----------



## Richard1987

Finally, got mine today!


----------



## Richard1987




----------



## Grahamelawton

Q: Anybody want to start creating serial numbers for our watches? It be neat to be able to track them amongst ourselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton

Recently ghosted bezel inset.. Just slightly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allovernyc

Nice new OVM. Like that gray Nato, G....lawton. Where did you get that bezel?

Just waiting on my OVM.2 to arrive tomorrow and meet up with its gray Phoenix Nato.


----------



## Dec1968

pop4 said:


> Joining the Steinhart Ocean owners club with my Ocean One green:


Gorgeous watch, but omg, those flat lugs look like you have an almost 90° or greater angle at the top lug with the bracelet. It looks disproportionate, and that's unfortunate.

That's what made me sell mine. I don't have small wrists, the measurements were fine. But the angle at the lug and bracelet really looked goofy to me.

Those lugs need to either be shorter or better yet, curve downwards some to help offset their length.

David


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Grahamelawton

@Allvernyc...I ghosted the insert slightly by using bleach...there is a thread in Watch Brand forum (Steinhart DIY ghost bezel) and described how. 
When I bought the watch, I also bought an extra insert in case it didn't go so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazone

OVM 2.0 
My first 

















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cazone

LuisR said:


> Now we are talking


Nice! 
Waiting for a beige/sand strap (and a few others too).


----------



## Grahamelawton

Cazone : Isn't it awesome? Love mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpuma

Im in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xone

Now in

gotta say the gray on the OVM 2 dial is lighter than I was expecting from photos. Most photos I saw looked like a dark charcoal gray which I would have preferred and it's a bit lighter than that in reality.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Oh yea, definitely lighter than expected. Inside it looks great, outdoors very faded in the sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Just arrived:









Straight onto the NATO, lovely watch!


----------



## Skv

I prefer the first edition of the OVM, without Ocean One on the dial and with a less faded look of the dial.


----------



## Skv

Then again, I like the correct depth rating on the second one better.


----------



## Dec1968

Jelle86 said:


> Then again, I like the correct depth rating on the second one better.


By adding 'Ocean One' to the dial, they should have removed the name Steinhart above it. Would look very clean. The logo would suffice.

David


----------



## Vindic8

This one just arrived. Love it.


----------



## cazone

Got 3 NATO straps for the OVM 2.0
Not really convinced. Or maybe I have to get used to it. 
On the wrist, the are great. Much less heavy than with the bracelet. 
Wanted a sand beige one, but wrongly took a kaki.

Why do you think?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Love my v2. 









Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## samgab

@cazone: I like it on both of those 2 NATOs and the Zulu. 
That NATO looks like sand beige to me in the pics. Khaki is usually greener (see 4th below in Khaki, but of course it does come in lots of different shades (Edit: scratch that, Khaki is often browner too, am I getting confused with Olive Drab?)):








Also, I want to get all of these colours to go with my pending OVGMT (except the maroon):


----------



## Grahamelawton

For my O1VM2, I love my admiralty grey and black. Waiting for the bond grey stripe which should look good as well. Not a fan of Zulus (hardware), colors for NATOs or leather for mine. Prefer the Phoenix G10 to the Maratac. Just my tastes but how much do you love the watch? When wearing it, it's hard not to look at it. Enjoy. 
BTW Love the grey dial and the extra line if writing doesn't bother me at all. Correct depth makes sense too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

The Artful Dodger


----------



## cazone

Grahamelawton said:


> For my O1VM2, I love my admiralty grey and black. Waiting for the bond grey stripe which should look good as well. Not a fan of Zulus (hardware), colors for NATOs or leather for mine. Prefer the Phoenix G10 to the Maratac. Just my tastes but how much do you love the watch? When wearing it, it's hard not to look at it. Enjoy.
> BTW Love the grey dial and the extra line if writing doesn't bother me at all. Correct depth makes sense too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@grahamelawton 
Where did you get your beige nato from ?

@samgab thanks!

The kaki starts to grow on me 









(Definitely like the light grey dial)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Vindic8 said:


> This one just arrived. Love it.





Vindic8 said:


> This one just arrived. Love it.


Nice bead bracelet you got here. I have the same white dial on normal ss bracelet. I use it rough and its ceramic bezel cracked at the 10minutes position.


----------



## bradly78

This is my first mechanical watch. I am really impressed with it! I personally am not a fan of black watches, so I'm a fan of the gray-brown dial. The red text really makes the watch pop, as does the black dial. I bought a NATO strap with it and a watch tool, but how do you take the steel bracelet off? I like it, but right now its 35 degrees Celsius and the band is a little warm. Hate to sound like a noob but that's what I am.


----------



## samgab

bradly78 said:


> ...how do you take the steel bracelet off? I like it, but right now its 35 degrees Celsius and the band is a little warm. Hate to sound like a noob but that's what I am.


Hey nice watch. To remove the bracelet you use the tool to compress one of the ends of the watch spring bar so that it comes out of the locating hole and then take the other end out... Hmm, hard to explain. I never thought this was something that needed instructions, but try this video:


----------



## kiansiong999

hi guys

new steinhart OVM owner here. nice meeting you all and i have had a wonderful time reading and seeing all the mods from this thread. 

however i have a question to ask.

the OVM2.0 uses a ETA2824-2 movement if i remember correctly, and i would very much like to have a date indicator on the face of my watch. 

any advise or suggestion on how i can do that? 

thanks guys

Kian Siong


----------



## synaptyx

That's a serious mod you're looking at there, buddy. I'd be tempted to just wear the O1VR if I need a date. And in fact I do. 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## samgab

synaptyx said:


> That's a serious mod you're looking at there, buddy. I'd be tempted to just wear the O1VR if I need a date. And in fact I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Yup, what he said. You could always change the bezel on the O1VR to the OVM bezel if you preferred that type. And even the hands if you really wanted to go nuts. That would be a much easier way than trying to add a date function to a vanilla OVM. As far as I know. Someone might correct me...


----------



## Dec1968

kiansiong999 said:


> hi guys
> 
> new steinhart OVM owner here. nice meeting you all and i have had a wonderful time reading and seeing all the mods from this thread.
> 
> however i have a question to ask.
> 
> the OVM2.0 uses a ETA2824-2 movement if i remember correctly, and i would very much like to have a date indicator on the face of my watch.
> 
> any advise or suggestion on how i can do that?
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> Kian Siong


That model is a no-date model. Adding a date wouldn't work. If you have to have that look, get the Squale Militaire model. It features a date. But it doesn't look right on that watch.

David


----------



## mgoblue09

After dreaming about this watch for quite a while now, and lurking on these forums, I finally get to join the club! Ordered a OVM on the 16th, got shipment notification on the 28th and accepted delivery the next day (all the way in Arizona). First impressions: I am so happy with this purchase. Can't wait to try it on some other straps.


----------



## kiansiong999

Dec1968 said:


> That model is a no-date model. Adding a date wouldn't work. If you have to have that look, get the Squale Militaire model. It features a date. But it doesn't look right on that watch.
> 
> David


thank you David for your insights


----------



## evenflow77

Older model ocean one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorongasrama

hi guys! my first post in WUS. 

just joined the club 2 days ago. have been admiring this timepiece since i've gotten it! :-!

gotten a few nato straps and a leather strap for it but guess I will stick to the default bracelet for now as the quality of the bracelet feels good due to the weight!









here's a shot of the watch with my poor photography skills :-d


----------



## asrar.merchant

Lorongasrama 
Welcome mate. Nice choice. Beautiful picture. 

Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## adamv13

Hey all,

Should had posted here first with fellow Steinhart followers but here is first my Steinhart, an OVR 2.0, have since gotten a second...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Steinies,

Just a couple of new shots of the Ocean 1 Black GMT.


----------



## BlindPanic

Hi,

I just ordered the ocean one and now i'm strolling the internets to kill time util it arrrives and I can function normally again....
I came across this 



 on youtube, and wondered if this is correct, because this guys seems to have a top grade eta in a watch that is suppose to have a elabore movement?

Kind regards,
BP

update:
Received the ocean one a few days ago, nothing really to add to the already positive reviews, great quality.
Compared to my Omega PO 42 it seems a bit bigger and the omega has a better AR coating (never been a big fan of that but still..).
Steinhart really set a standard with this watch.
Still deciding on the cyclops... (worried about heating it a ruining the seals)
I would buy a no date version, and 20mm lug size would make it the perfect case.

Will add some pics for size comparison later.

Update 2: 
Opened the watch seems to be as advertised, elabore (kif shock protection).
The watch is now on the slow side now -6.. -10, i'm waiting for some tools from amazon before I start regulating to get it in the plus.
(the fine regulator is already set to the max +....)


----------



## delco714

I'm contemplating selling my black gmt with sapphire bezel. In great shape,, cleaned last year by Steinhart. How do I get the feelers out without actually posting for sale? Would be to replace with planet ocean. Keeping my bronze nav b. Love Steinhart


----------



## Cigarbob

My Ocean One Premium Blue came just a few weeks ago. It is running +4 seconds a day like, well, clockwork.

Have a great day, gentlemen.


----------



## winners76

Cigarbob said:


> My Ocean One Premium Blue came just a few weeks ago. It is running +4 seconds a day like, well, clockwork.
> 
> Have a great day, gentlemen.


Looks great and I am envious... Wanted a blue and I got the Helson only because I had the black O1. I still want this bright blue along with the more aquaish Helson blue.


----------



## Watchomatic

I got an O1B a couple of months ago. My first automatic and my favourite watch! It keeps good time too: +3.5s/day.

Sorry for the quality of the picture.


----------



## Watchomatic

BlindPanic said:


> Still deciding on the cyclops... (worried about heating it a ruining the seals)


Hi BlindPanic, did you remove the cyclops in the end? That is the only thing I would change from the watch, so keen to see how hard it is to remove it using the heating method, and of course without damaging anything else.


----------



## faustoklaere

Watchomatic said:


> I got an O1B a couple of months ago. My first automatic and my favourite watch! It keeps good time too: +3.5s/day.
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the picture.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5346978&d=1442189365"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great shot man! I ordered a week ago and can't wait any longer to receive it! I ordered the exact model that you have with the ceramic bezel, I didn't knew it was going to take this long (and I live in Germany, Hamburg) to get, but I calmed myself after reading that it's the way it is. I hope it fits well since I have a small wrist about 6.5 inches..


----------



## faustoklaere

winners76 said:


> Cigarbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ocean One Premium Blue came just a few weeks ago. It is running +4 seconds a day like, well, clockwork.
> 
> Have a great day, gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great and I am envious... Wanted a blue and I got the Helson only because I had the black O1. I still want this bright blue along with the more aquaish Helson blue.
Click to expand...

That looks quite nice, I had a hard time deciding between the blue and the black, but even though my favorite color is blue (and wear a lot of blue clothes) what make me incline to the black was that the blue bezel doesn't match at all the blue dial, and the sunburst effect makes it look a little bit cheap IMHO.. For a blue diver I think am going for the Omega Seamaster 300m with the new ceramic bezel.. Saving up for that one, in the meantime I will enjoy it the black, btw what's your wrist size, I hope it fits my 6.5 inch wrist..


----------



## Watchomatic

faustoklaere said:


> Great shot man! I ordered a week ago and can't wait any longer to receive it! I ordered the exact model that you have with the ceramic bezel, I didn't knew it was going to take this long (and I live in Germany, Hamburg) to get, but I calmed myself after reading that it's the way it is. I hope it fits well since I have a small wrist about 6.5 inches..


The wait is worth it :-!
I have a 7 inches wrist, btw.


----------



## faustoklaere

Watchomatic said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot man! I ordered a week ago and can't wait any longer to receive it! I ordered the exact model that you have with the ceramic bezel, I didn't knew it was going to take this long (and I live in Germany, Hamburg) to get, but I calmed myself after reading that it's the way it is. I hope it fits well since I have a small wrist about 6.5 inches..
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 7 inches wrist, btw.
Click to expand...

One quick question? How has the ceramic version hold up? Any scratches appeared? And how "blingy" in your opinion is?..had a hard time deciding between that one and the aluminum, hope I made the right choice with the ceramic!


----------



## Watchomatic

faustoklaere said:


> One quick question? How has the ceramic version hold up? Any scratches appeared? And how "blingy" in your opinion is?..had a hard time deciding between that one and the aluminum, hope I made the right choice with the ceramic!


No scratches at all. It's as good as the first day I got the watch. That is the main reason why I went for ceramic. I had a Tissot with an aluminium bezel, and after 1 year (of wearing it daily) I had quite a few marks on it, which really bothered me.
In the other hand, it is a bit shiny and the numbers are not as readable than in the other version, as you might have read in previous threads. Personally, I like it that way because it makes the watch a bit more dressier, and I like to wear it with shirts and in the office. You know, desk diving&#8230;


----------



## lorongasrama

enjoying my O1B!!


----------



## LPhiE

I've worn this everyday since I got it last Thursday. Really love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hamburg to Stadtbergen is a great getaway weekend....about 750 K, well a week maybe and you could have picked the watch up at Steinhart.
If it was me, autobahn almost all the way.....Zoom, Zoom



Watchomatic said:


> The wait is worth it :-!
> I have a 7 inches wrist, btw.


----------



## faustoklaere

ZIPPER79 said:


> Hamburg to Stadtbergen is a great getaway weekend....about 750 K, well a week maybe and you could have picked the watch up at Steinhart.
> If it was me, autobahn almost all the way.....Zoom, Zoom
> 
> 
> 
> Watchomatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 7 inches wrist, btw.
Click to expand...

Hehehe, if I would have know that it was going to take this long, I would definitely had gone to the Steinhart official shop, and try them on, I ordered the OBceramic on the 7th Sept, got confirmation on the next day, and haven't heard from them since, the wait is killing me!!! I just hope it is a keeper! If I get hooked on Steinharts, next time I would go directly to them in order to try them on and max that credit card!!


----------



## JRMARTINS

Looking to buy ocean, but was wondering how the straight lugs fit a 6,5" wrist...could anyone help me out with a pic?


----------



## faustoklaere

JRMARTINS said:


> Looking to buy ocean, but was wondering how the straight lugs fit a 6,5" wrist...could anyone help me out with a pic?


I have exactly the same concern about you, but the difference is that I already ordered, and got today the shipping confirmation, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist, the moment of thruth is one day away.. Anyway if it doesn't fit I can always return it and Steinhart even pays for the return shipping, I decided to give them a shot since I am living in Germany..and needed to support the handwork here (that's my justification for spending that amount of money) hehe, when I get it I will gladly post pictures for fit reference!


----------



## JRMARTINS

faustoklaere said:


> I have exactly the same concern about you, but the difference is that I already ordered, and got today the shipping confirmation, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist, the moment of thruth is one day away.. Anyway if it doesn't fit I can always return it and Steinhart even pays for the return shipping, I decided to give them a shot since I am living in Germany..and needed to support the handwork here (that's my justification for spending that amount of money) hehe, when I get it I will gladly post pictures for fit reference!


Thanks! You will save me some heartache!


----------



## BlindPanic

No, still on the fence on that one, it looks good but it does not improve the readability.
There are YouTube videos showing how to do it, thing is: I wont know if its alright till I go diving which will be a year.
If only they made a no date 40 mm.....

Tried a soldering iron, got real hot but no change....


----------



## faustoklaere

JRMARTINS said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same concern about you, but the difference is that I already ordered, and got today the shipping confirmation, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist, the moment of thruth is one day away.. Anyway if it doesn't fit I can always return it and Steinhart even pays for the return shipping, I decided to give them a shot since I am living in Germany..and needed to support the handwork here (that's my justification for spending that amount of money) hehe, when I get it I will gladly post pictures for fit reference!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You will save me some heartache!
Click to expand...

I got the watch today, and sadly I was very disappointed: the ceramic bezel came misaligned and there is a bit of glue sticking out from a corner of the bezel (right above past the 5oclock marker in the bezel), from what I assume is used during the installation process of the ceramic bezel. Also I did find it very big for my wrist, and unfortunately I am returning it to Steinhart. I thought the quality control would be better.
It's a real shame because I really wanted to like the it, but well that's the way it is.


----------



## Watchomatic

Sorry to hear that faustoklaere. I'm sure the watch you want is waiting for you out there. Finding it is part of the fun.


----------



## maxchua

OVM Happy Hour.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## nanjiunn

A breakaway from the MM300 LE (SBDX012).

Loving life for what it's worth, cheers 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1987

My OVM 1 on kangaroo honey brown nato


----------



## Ocean1Black

My Ocean 1 Black. What a fantastic watch for the money!

O1B


----------



## winners76

Agree!










Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## oshee

Really an awesome looking watch. Love it.


----------



## krpdm

I generally wouldn't be part of a Club that would have me as a member...but I'm proud to join this one


----------



## Richqqqq

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Dittp


----------



## samuraipoet

Have the Ocean 1 Black DLC. Looks great with the ceramic bezel!


----------



## ripi

Mine got stolen. I think I may need to join again. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Always liked Steinhart creations although only recently purchased my first one.


----------



## IanCognito

Back on bracelet for Autumn


----------



## JAndrewC

I'm in!


----------



## oshee

It's rainy today. Perfect time to give my O1B a new strap. 









I think I'm getting obsessed with this. :O


----------



## twintop

Since I received the vintage leather bracelet in july this has hardly left my wrist.


----------



## PrestonK

Got my first one about 6 weeks ago, spent the first month on the bracelet and it's spent the last 2 weeks between natos and a nice leather band off of an old Movado actually. I just ordered a nice brown leather hirsch thanks to this thread (post #250, also gave me idea for sailcloth strap) and a black canvas hadley roma strap that I can't wait to try out! This is probably the first "real" watch in my collection and I'm very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## pic

Mine. O1vr with ceramic bezel. I love it.


----------



## ps90s

Ocean 1 with Ceramic and leather strap


----------



## Copeau

_MG_3238.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Copeau

Capture by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Enron




----------



## delco714

Steinhart ocean gmt black...5ish years old, serviced last year and bezel replacement to sapphire! Going price ?... Thoughts?


----------



## StufflerMike

Have you checked ebay, chrono24 etc for references ?


----------



## delco714

stuffler said:


> Have you checked ebay, chrono24 etc for references ?


Negative. I'll have to scout three. Nothing much going on in our sales forums for similar ilk


----------



## jaspert




----------



## delco714

I'm officially no longer an active member of the ocean club.. Can I still be an honorary member?! :/ gmt has been sold and shipped. Said my last goodbyes


----------



## jaspert

One of my 3 Oceans.

Thinking of thinning 3 to 2 but not sure which to let go over the last few days.


----------



## pop4

Two recent photos of my Ocean One GMT blue/red:


----------



## Copeau

_MG_3938.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## wis_dad

I don't normally wear nice watch in site during the week but I've been on a course all week so I've been able to wear my OT500.


----------



## crispyjm

I must be the newest member of the club! Mine was delivered this morning










Although don't know if I class as a full member yet as it was delivered to my parents so I won't actually have it until next week


----------



## Coreca76

Got mine this morning , Ocean 1 GMT in black ceramic and its a stunner ! Fantastic quality. Certainly it won't be my last watch from Steinhart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coreca76

Could someone tell me how many posts do I need to do before I can post any photos as I'm unable to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texcowboy9

Jus bought a GMT Coke from a Forum member, hope it gets here Saturday (Halloween). I had a Steinhart years ago and let it go, looking to get back in the fold.


----------



## cyrfandli

Hello everyone!

Would you please share you thoughts here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/steinhart-ocean-1-after-orient-mako-diver-2522346.html - about the topic?

Thanks!


----------



## kapeee

Joining the Club :-!


----------



## Coreca76

Beautiful watch ! Possibly my next watch from Steinhart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

kapeee said:


> Joining the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5858250&d=1446296712"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great looking watch and strap kapeee.

Can I ask what strap that is and where you got it from?


----------



## kapeee

Aid1987 said:


> Great looking watch and strap kapeee.
> 
> Can I ask what strap that is and where you got it from?


Thanks! Strap is "Vintage Oiled Grain Calf handmade Watch Strap" From martuleather.com

Edit: Didn't find this exact model in the website, but just look it from "the bay", seller amtd84.


----------



## Coreca76

The stunning Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Black ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

kapeee said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking watch and strap kapeee.
> 
> Can I ask what strap that is and where you got it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Strap is "Vintage Oiled Grain Calf handmade Watch Strap" From martuleather.com
> 
> Edit: Didn't find this exact model in the website, but just look it from "the bay", seller amtd84.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks!


----------



## ATXWatch

New MI6 Bond RAF Military strap for my OVM2. Looks pretty awesome and will come in handy on my trip to Thailand where the leather strap and bracelet are less practical...


----------



## pancake81

kapeee said:


> Joining the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5858250&d=1446296712"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Can we have some more photos of that watch/strap combo? Just checked out the seller, looks like beautiful stuff at a good price


----------



## pop4

Removed the date cyclops from both my Steinhart watches, in anticipation of replacing the stock 1.5x cyclops with a 2.5x cyclops, as inspired by this thread. But now I'm conflicted, since I think the watches actually look quite nice without a cyclops.

Ocean One GMT red/blue (L) and Ocean One Green (R), not that you can actually tell with the B&W!


----------



## pancake81

Very nice pop4, like the black and white photo. You know, I opted for the ceramic, and I wish I hadn't. Although I am sure it's tougher and more resistant to scratches, it just doesn't have the edge and clarity of the aluminum. But to send it back on exchange wouldnt have been worth it, considering the shipping charge. May change it at one point


----------



## ATXWatch

pancake81 said:


> Very nice pop4, like the black and white photo. You know, I opted for the ceramic, and I wish I hadn't. Although I am sure it's tougher and more resistant to scratches, it just doesn't have the edge and clarity of the aluminum. But to send it back on exchange wouldnt have been worth it, considering the shipping charge. May change it at one point


I think it is interesting how different everyone perceives the ceramic vs alu bezel option. I also opted for the ceramic on my O1B and have alu on my OVM2 and I LOVE the ceramic. It makes the watch super dressy and perfect for me to wear it with a nice suit to the office. Equally, the alu makes the watch a little more rugged looking which works beautifully with the OVM...


----------



## Cannonball

Coming in with my Ocean One Premium 500.


----------



## John60169

I know I've only been a member of the forum here for a few months or something, but as an owner of the dead-sexiest watch Steinhart makes (the Ocean Black DLC) HOW DID I NOT KNOW THERE WAS A STEINHART BRAND FORUM here?!? 

Seriously - How the heck did I miss that?


----------



## Watchomatic

pop4 said:


> Removed the date cyclops from both my Steinhart watches, in anticipation of replacing the stock 1.5x cyclops with a 2.5x cyclops, as inspired by this thread. But now I'm conflicted, since I think the watches actually look quite nice without a cyclops.


Wow, they look great! I have been wanting to remove the cyclops from my O1B since I got it. I just can't stand it, but I haven't had the courage to do it until now. I'll give it a try. To me (personal opinion, of course), they look sooooo much better without the cyclops. Good work!


----------



## pancake81

Ocean 1 Black Cermaic





Excited to do the cyclopse upgrade


----------



## pancake81

Double post


----------



## kapeee

pancake81 said:


> Can we have some more photos of that watch/strap combo? Just checked out the seller, looks like beautiful stuff at a good price


I try to take more pics later today. I have to say this strap is absolutely fantastic and hands down the best strap in this price range (~30€) that I have ever bought!
Strap was made from order (custom lenght and holes) and it came from Chile to Finland in about two weeks, which is quite reasonable.

Wristshot








Edit: Photos!
































Bonus: Look at that balance! b-)


----------



## pancake81

Wow. For the price that strap looks fantastic


----------



## telefunken




----------



## 92gli

Put the strap that came with my tudor black bay on my ocean. Fits perfectly.


----------



## 92gli

Cannonball said:


> Coming in with my Ocean One Premium 500.


I have to get one of these. Need something with blue lume and I love how they moved the date to 6. If you're gonna put a white date window on a black dial, thats the best way to go IMO.


----------



## Vandy92

92gli said:


> I have to get one of these. Need something with blue lume and I love how they moved the date to 6. If you're gonna put a white date window on a black dial, thats the best way to go IMO.


Anyone know how good the lume is on the TI500? That blue color is really neat. Considering this as a Christmas gift.


----------



## wis_dad

Vandy92 said:


> 92gli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get one of these. Need something with blue lume and I love how they moved the date to 6. If you're gonna put a white date window on a black dial, thats the best way to go IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how good the lume is on the TI500? That blue color is really neat. Considering this as a Christmas gift.
Click to expand...

I've found the lume to be good and last the night.


----------



## Lavie




----------



## Vandy92

Aid1987 said:


> I've found the lume to be good and last the night.


That blue is amazing


----------



## telefunken

Just arrived my new Zulu strap for my OVM:


----------



## thrichar




----------



## twintop




----------



## e dantes

Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US! And a good day/night to everyone elsewhere!

(The photo looked crisper on my phone.)


----------



## ELCID86

Got mine yesterday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinWatcher

May I join to The Club?

Lähetetty minun C6903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ELCID86

Put the new watch on a NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pancake81

Me I see you did the cyclopse upgrade. Looks great



ELCID86 said:


> Put the new watch on a NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86

pancake81 said:


> Me I see you did the cyclopse upgrade. Looks great


I'm not that brave (or talented) I bought it from a member here. I do like it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

My first Steinhart on its way, Ocean Vintage GMT. Like the look, and the same movement is in my Sinn 857 UTC, costing 4-5 times as much. Might just sell it if the Steinhart wears well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kapeee

Quick lume shot b-)


----------



## Pchoppe79

cheoah said:


> My first Steinhart on its way, Ocean Vintage GMT. Like the look, and the same movement is in my Sinn 857 UTC, costing 4-5 times as much. Might just sell it if the Steinhart wears well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 ordered the GMT in black 3 minutes ago! High 5 ✋&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Pchoppe79

cheoah said:


> My first Steinhart on its way, Ocean Vintage GMT. Like the look, and the same movement is in my Sinn 857 UTC, costing 4-5 times as much. Might just sell it if the Steinhart wears well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 ordered the GMT in black 3 minutes ago! High 5 ✋


----------



## cheoah

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aheath73

Hi everybody,

Finally getting around to posting a photo of my Ocean Vintage GMT that I purchased about a month ago... Such a fun watch to wear! Been loving it so far, and definitely bound to add another flavour of Ocean sometime soon!


----------



## ELCID86

Just got a Clockworksynergy leather band.



















Tumbs, fone, TaT. ;-)


----------



## John60169

I've lost track of how many of their straps I have. Nice stuff.


----------



## s2kstephen

Just picked up my 2nd off here (photo was sellers):


----------



## Bezelionaire

Bring your Steinhart to work day.


----------



## Pchoppe79

I have to say that im stoked! the build quality is just amazing on this thing and the Cyclops isnt bothering me at all like i thought it would. I cant stop looking at it haha


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage on a Jacobstraps black nubuck strap.


----------



## big ned

Here's one that's a bit different. Currently my favourite Steinhart until my Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi limited edition from Gnomon arrives......;-)


----------



## lawlessflyer

Purchased years ago, tapered oyster..


----------



## ELCID86

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## schtozo

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

39mm high domed baby!


----------



## redrwster

Your right, build quality is superb, I have the OVR and it feels great to handle especially with the oyster bracelet. Stunning watch!


----------



## Trump

I'm really digging that strap! This wasn't a Steinhart strap was it? May I ask what it's called? I would do terrible things for one of these in black with white stitching or dark brown with white stitching.



big ned said:


> Here's one that's a bit different. Currently my favourite Steinhart until my Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi limited edition from Gnomon arrives......;-)
> 
> View attachment 6352385
> View attachment 6352393
> View attachment 6352441
> View attachment 6352457


----------



## Ginzy1234

Awesome thread and love the pics. Keep em' coming.


----------



## FatTuesday

Ocean One green on Hirsch tan leather strap...


----------



## Omegatron24

picked this up a couple of months ago. lovely watch.


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## FatTuesday

Experimenting with straps. This is a tan Horween shell cordovan strap...


----------



## jrighter

What a beauty! I too joined the club a few weeks ago but need to build up my post count to upload pics


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## doreenth

Anyone has the Ocean 2 white dial? How it's wear on wrist? Better lug compare with ocean 1?


----------



## Watchyadoin

FatTuesday said:


> Ocean One green on Hirsch tan leather strap...
> 
> View attachment 6547250
> 
> 
> View attachment 6547282


this combo has me thinking about picking up a green ocean!


----------



## cazone




----------



## oshee

This year's Winter is a bit weird. One week ago there was snow and -10°C, now it is warm and sunny with app. +10°C.

When the weather changes, the strap needs to be changed as well.


----------



## Alexey Karmo




----------



## FatTuesday

Ocean One on tan Fluco shell cordovan strap


----------



## cheoah

It must be winter with all the leather here! I recently purchased an Ocean Vintage GMT here second hand to replace a Sinn 857 UTC. For the incredibly low price I paid, I am VERY pleased with this watch! Not as precise reading on the dial as the Sinn but I'm getting the hang of it. Here it is with a Hirsch "Liberty" that I used to wear with the Sinn during the winter.


----------



## oshee

FatTuesday said:


> Ocean One on tan Fluco shell cordovan strap


Sorry for off topic but this is exactly what I'd like to give to my father for his 65th birthday.


----------



## ELCID86

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Cincy Strap Works NATO.


----------



## dave92029

FatTuesday said:


> Ocean One on tan Fluco shell cordovan strap
> 
> View attachment 6690618


I like your strap. Where did you get it? Thank you.


----------



## blubpie

Yesss count me in!


----------



## blubpie

Sesamestreet without my Ocean:blush:


----------



## blubpie

Uhhh, 'with':grin:


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## dave92029

I ordered a OVM v2 on 1/6 and was notified by FEDEX that they would deliver it by Thursday 1/21 @10:30am, so I was not home today. 

I just checked my email, and apparently FEDEX tried to deliver my Steinhart a day early! 

Now I need to find where my prize is being held. I'll post pictures when I locate the OVM v2. I'm so excited!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029

Today's my lucky day! I get to officially join the Ocean One club.

FEDEX delivered my Steinhart OVM one day early, so I wasn't home when the driver came the first time, BUT the FEDEX driver came back a second time today, and I was home. That's what I call great service. Thank you FEDEX!

I have about a 7.5" wrist but the OVM bracelet is way too big even on the smallest micro setting. I decided not to remove any links at this time because I have a gray leather band that is 22mm and looks pretty good on the OVM v2. 

This is a difficult watch to photograph because the crystal is very reflective. I wonder if Steinhart forgot to apply the AR coatings? Here are my best photos of the bracelet and leather band.


----------



## Portland




----------



## sector445

Old ocean 1 vintage...









Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve

BLACK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie




----------



## dave92029

Just a comment about accuracy. I've had my watch for almost 48 hours and it appears to have gained less than 2 seconds. Amazing! I'm really enjoying my OVM v2


----------



## ELCID86

Snow started earlier than expected. They are calling for 24".









---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## r0bf1ve

Portland said:


> View attachment 6746594


After seeing this I wish I would've gotten it instead of my black almost

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

r0bf1ve said:


> After seeing this I wish I would've gotten it instead of my black almost
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm probably going go start a thread on this topic, but my first impression was that I hated this watch. I almost returned it. I can't believe that in 24 hours I went from hating it to absolutely loving it.

The dial is a bit of a chameleon. In this light it is much much darker than it normally is. It is such a cool watch.


----------



## Nghiacongtu0509

My Steinhart Ocean GMT Blue/Red came to my life yesterday. It was totally awesome. Please kindly count me in this club


----------



## Tigris

Me too, i wanna tee shirt!!


----------



## sickondivers

*Geez............**I'm such a dumbass *
So, I've been shopping for a Steinhart OVM for the last few months.Scouring the market , checking online merchants in Germany, England, Hong Kong even Thailand. Trying to find the best price on an OVM. During one of my late night online expeditions a few days back, I found an online merchant in the UK *, Mechanical Luxury Watches | Chronomaster UK *I saw what I believed to be a price of 295.00 + 30.00 Euro for my beloved Steinhart OVM. I was quick to grab my credit card and place my order. I received prompt email confirmation of my purchase from *Chronomaster*. The projected cost in US dollars was to 340.00. I was quite satisfied that I had put all those online shopping hours in slept like a baby knowing I had in fact found a bargain on my OVM 
2 days later I checked my credit card and noticed that I was billed approx 450 US for this purchase. I phoned the bank. They suggested I contact the merchant immediately. Which I did. When I received my email response from Neal Wood at* Chronomaster*, he was quick to thank me for my purchase and stated that my watch had actually already shipped and as far as the billing, he said that the 295.00 price was based on British Pounds NOT Euro. I was panic stricken. WHAT! how can that be? I went back and double checked the Chromaster website and sure enough...Pounds! not Euro ( US exchange on the pound isn't great, while Euro is approx .91 of US dollar. Which is good). I phoned the bank and said I'd made a terrible mistake and that I needed to unwind this transaction. The bank reassured me that it could be fixed or the item returned but the best course of action was to notify the merchant that you were canceling the order. I then of course emailed Neal at Chronomaster, and asked him to cancel the order. He said that the watch had already been shipped. If I were to cancel I would have to wait for the watch to arrive then return it back to the UK . Which is an expensive way to return something given the international shipping rates, At this point at 4:00 AM my time , I just flipped out. I sent a seething email back to Neal at chronomaster threatening everything short of a lawsuit, demanding that he re direct the shipped watch back to his company and that there was no way I was going to pay to ship it back. 
In spite of my foul mannered email , Neal responded in a professional manner. While he did point out that he didn't appreciate my threats and rant, he in deed had already been in contact with the shipping service and that he was confident he could rectify the matter. In the end, I would only have to pay for the initial shipping cost he accrued and that I should expect the remaining purchase money to credited to my account promptly. In closing, He asked about my initial expectation of the watch cost , In euros. He expressed a willingness to maybe cut his price rather than reverse the shipping. He simply asked me " Do you want the watch?" I said yes i did but my bonehead miscalculation of a 340.00 net cost would never work w/ the UK pound conversion. I did consider buying direct from Steinhart at one point, and after all those hours of OVM price surveying, I suggested possibly a price match w/ Steinhart which works out to approx 385.00 US ( Steinhart uses Euro ) Neal seemed willing to consider that. He crunched the numbers and in the end was in fact able to do the price match with Steinhart. I was very impressed with that. This was clearly a 'Fix it for the customer' move. Not sure if there was little if any profit in it for him or *Chronomaster* but in spite of my dumbass understanding of the currency exchange (which is clearly MY mistake) and my venomous emails Neal Wood just did the right thing and basically helped this dumb rude American get the watch he was looking for!
I HIGHLY recommend him ( [email protected]) and his company *Mechanical Luxury Watches | Chronomaster UK * 
for all your import needs; Steinhart, Squale, Sinn. A real first class guy.


----------



## synaptyx

Made some new shoes for O1VR v2. 









Sent from my


----------



## Dec1968

How did you ghost the bezel? That looks magnificent.


----------



## Dec1968

What NATO strap is that too?


----------



## 5661nicholas

Have owned and sold 4 other Steinhart's, this one though feels like a keeper.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86

New (to me) NATO.









---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## wis_dad

Rocking the maxi for Steinhart Sunday!


----------



## dave92029

Some of the Ocean One watches have "professional" written on the face. Does the term " professional" have any significance or particular meaning? Is this just part of the Homage to Rolex which uses the term "Professional" to indicate that it is a Certified Chronometer?

Aren't all Ocean Ones rated as 300m, with the same 2824-2 movements (expect the Premier version).


----------



## Tigris

Nice strap!


----------



## oshee

Watches that are


> 100m or over, ISO 6425 tested in pressure chamber, are allowed to be called "divers" (L M) in accordance with ISO 6425.
> +300m, ISO6425 tested in pressure chamber, and IRL for "gas overpressure", during operation, can be called "professional diver" watches.


----------



## r0bf1ve

New combo!

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Stirling Moss

Like the white GMT. I have that same Nato on my old beater Swiss Army. (18mm of course!)


----------



## Dec1968

Another WUS member relumed his OVM and it looks glorious!! Now it's less orange/peach looking.










David


----------



## sector445

Old watch... 









Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## synaptyx

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Made a new distressed Horween Chromexcel strap yesterday. 









Sent from my


----------



## jaspert

sector445 said:


> Old watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


The older Steinhart Ocean with no date looks sharp.


----------



## andrzejmakal

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## twintop

O1V back on mesh


----------



## skibernie

I have one coming - ordered an O1V on Friday the 5th. I guess I just wait now.


----------



## kingcarlos

Aid1987 said:


> Rocking the maxi for Steinhart Sunday!


what strap is this?


----------



## Oranje15

kingcarlos said:


> what strap is this?


I second that question. Looks like a perfect compliment to the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

kingcarlos said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking the maxi for Steinhart Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what strap is this?
Click to expand...




Oranje15 said:


> kingcarlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what strap is this?
> 
> 
> 
> I second that question. Looks like a perfect compliment to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's the vintage brown Steinhart strap that cam free with the maxi ore-order from Gnomon. It suits it well.


----------



## Portland

Aid1987 said:


> It's the vintage brown Steinhart strap that cam free with the maxi ore-order from Gnomon. It suits it well.


Yes. It is the Steinhart calfskin 262 strap. Very well made. It takes a little bit to break in, but when it does it is hard to want to put on any other strap.


----------



## FatTuesday

Happy Fat Tuesday!


----------



## FatTuesday

L to R; Ocean 1 Green on Tan Horween shell cordovan strap;
Gnomom Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi on OEM leather strap;
Ocean 1 Vintage on Brown Calfskin strap.


----------



## lamlux

strongergodzilla said:


> I was bored tonight so i made a bunch of these. Hope everyone enjoys!


I got excited about the prospect of a badge and I kludged one together, gladly will use an official one though.. also welcome myself to the club


----------



## Back4Seconds

Just joined the Ocean club with my first Steinhart, the OVM 1.0. Sadly it's for sale now, as I've finally managed to track down one of the Vintage Maxi Ltd's I've been hunting for some time now.

Beautiful piece though, and the bezel action is the most crisp I've owned


----------



## svogt91

Added this beauty to the collection today. Starting to round out the edges of what I have.


----------



## insomniac2

Cant get enough of this maxi dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

I just re-joined. Sold my OVM v1 last year and just picked up an OVM v2. I MUCH prefer the v2.









David


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage....









Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## enyn90

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 7012586
> 
> 
> L to R; Ocean 1 Green on Tan Horween shell cordovan strap;
> Gnomom Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi on OEM leather strap;
> Ocean 1 Vintage on Brown Calfskin strap.


hey where do you get the Ocean One Maxi? looks great!


----------



## oshee




----------



## Cocas

White ocean today.

The lume color appears to naked eyes is blue but in picture it is actually green.. weird!


----------



## Oranje15

Put it on the rubber strap this weekend...and I love it! Started off with a nato, then this. Don't think I'll switch it out anytime soon.

What are ya'lls thoughts on the Steinhart leather band?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITJAY

New to Steinhart. Having own a few swiss watches before, was captivated by its beauty (and of course its price point). Fell in love with the Ocean One Green Bezel and bought it off an AD last weekend. Was surprised at how hefty the watch felt as compared to my Tag Aqua Racer (which was on my wrist when i bought it). Was so impressed with the overall finish of the watch especially the bracelet (minus the clasp- seems a little ordinary as compared to the watch). Nonetheless, here are a few photos i took of today.















I know some of you may argue that the clasp is better then other watches which are priced higher, however this is really bothering me and i am seriously considering to switch to straps ( although that means forgoing the beautiful bracelet). Any Ocean One green owner can share their watches with rubber or leather strap? Would def help me make up my mind.


----------



## yourturn.id

ocean one pepsi gmt...in leather strap...comfy, classy, gorgeous...


----------



## FatTuesday

First cousins...


----------



## rermuth

My Ocean One Red on Hirsch strap.
View attachment 7214082


----------



## insomniac2

So after months of wait i finally took delivery of this pepsi GMT straight from germany, it is absolutely worth the wait. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaJev




----------



## Relo60

My Steinhart GMT Black/Red.


----------



## kingcarlos

Finally received my gmt and loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Beautiful dome on my OVM.1


----------



## CareyJ

Got my Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium the other day. Here are some wrist pix on various NATO straps.


----------



## ELCID86

---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - anonymous


----------



## OllyNL




----------



## jaychung




----------



## Rocket Jockey

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 7291666
> My Steinhart GMT Black/Red.
> 
> View attachment 7291674


Can you show the strap?? Looking for options for that exact watch.


----------



## IanCognito

WISdads Unite!


----------



## gipsey

So I thought I'd give leather ago but I think its too light any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

Happy St. Patty's Day


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ATLien_325

Finally bit the bullet and placed my first order with Steinhart! Went with the green Ocean 1. Planning on picking up a GMT (pepsi or coke) and a premium blue or T.500 later on down the road. I'll repost once it gets delivered.


----------



## jedge76

ATLien_325 said:


> Finally bit the bullet and placed my first order with Steinhart! Went with the green Ocean 1. Planning on picking up a GMT (pepsi or coke) and a premium blue or T.500 later on down the road. I'll repost once it gets delivered.


Congrats and great choice!


----------



## Back4Seconds

O1VM with it's beautiful vintage dome





































Bonus shot on green NATO


----------



## SinisterChrono

New member to the club. Just got my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Black with Ceramic bezel, yesterday.


----------



## MacTruck

Ordered 4 of these bad boys. Got my first 2 this morning.

























Should be getting my OVM tomorrow as well as another Ocean 1 Black but this time with Aluminum Bezel. Loving these watches!


----------



## pop4

The KFC here has a black Zinger burger as part of their current promo, so me and my cyclops-less Ocean One Green decided to check it out. The verdict: it was a yummy |>.


----------



## maxchua

Dec1968 said:


> I just re-joined. Sold my OVM v1 last year and just picked up an OVM v2. I MUCH prefer the v2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


The lume looks different! Very bright!


----------



## Rocket Jockey

After 5:00......


----------



## mrpete

Here is my Ocean one first gen. 39mm it is having its 10th birthday still going strong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

A late snowstorm in Northern Arizona with my "new to me" 39mm Coke GMT. It joins my 39mm Pepsi GMT.


----------



## sector445

Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Brooklyn Joe

I hope I am not too late to join the club! My beloved almost 10 year old (its birthday is in July) Ocean 1, 39mm, which I have worn every single day since it arrived. In face I never take it off except to clean the back. Keeping wonderfully accurate time. It gains about 1 minute every two or three weeks. Best money I ever spent. Hoping it lasts a least another decade.


----------



## brightstar




----------



## Carlito149

Did anyone put the pepsi bezel on Ocean 1?


----------



## ATLien_325

Officially part of the club. Two positive sides despite the waiting time is the fast progression of shipping and it arrived today instead of tomorrow. Here it is next to my Orient Mako for comparison. I will be composing a new thread that will hopefully answer every question that new buyers (potential/future) might have in regards to the entire process. In addition, I wanted to express my own experience.

Without further ado....


----------



## glengoyne17

Summer is close. These watches look even better outdoors.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean D.

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

#81/150


----------



## John10

Happy to have tracked one of these down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey

John10 said:


> Happy to have tracked one of these down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites!! They always seem to be sold out......so congrats on the catch!!


----------



## John10

Rocket Jockey said:


> One of my favorites!! They always seem to be sold out......so congrats on the catch!!


Thanks! I got lucky and spotted on eBay for a decent price. Definitely a keeper and wears thinner than the thickness suggests in a good way.

Now I'm thinking I might need an OVM too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Last shot before flying back home from Lisbon.


----------



## Horatio

LuisR said:


> How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......


You could just get one of their rubber straps which connects to the end links already installed on the watch. You never have to remove the end links from the watch and can easily change back and forth between bracelet and strap. Love mine and has a great clasp, as well.


----------



## Dec1968

I just took off the bracelet and threw on a NATO for fun.

David


----------



## Dec1968

LuisR said:


> How hard is the removal of the bracelete of this watch? Oh my god i give up......


Hopefully you got it figured out. I use a super small flathead and place a finger towards the end link and put a slight bit of pressure on it then pull the spring bar loose on that side. Repeat on the other side. Takes me two seconds now. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## pop4

Waiting for the train on a rainy Melbourne day with the Ocean One Green:


----------



## erenedip

I cant share pic because i am noob in this forum

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MadMrB

My trio:


----------



## Broten

Joined the Ocean One Vintage club yesterday. On my 4th Steinhart thanks to a WUS member.


----------



## sefrcoko

erenedip said:


> I cant share pic because i am noob in this forum
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Ok, then at least post something more interesting for everyone . Like which watch you would post pictures of, if you could...


----------



## erenedip

sefrcoko said:


> Ok, then at least post something more interesting for everyone . Like which watch you would post pictures of, if you could...


Got it I belive myself i can handle it

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Carlito149

Did anyone put pepsi bezel on regular Ocean 1 black?


----------



## sector445

Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Awesome pictures in this thread, and I'm thinking about joining the club with my first Steinhart. So many great looking Ocean models to choose from, I'm having trouble deciding 

Quick question: How is the bracelet fit on the 42mm case models for 8" wrist owners? No problem? Or do I need to see about getting extra links?


----------



## TheGanzman

sector445 said:


> Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


Since February 28th of this year, when I got mine back from the Steinhart Spa, I've worn it almost 24/7, removing it only to shower and when I'm wrenching on my vintage Bronco. Meanwhile, my Rolex 4-Liner COSC Submariner, my Kingston MKII, and my Davosa are all languishing in my watch box - the somewhat "sad" result of finding your Grail Watch...


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## knezz

I will let you know tomorrow or friday . i have 8 inch wrist and ovm clearing customs


----------



## NNW64

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Yep, definitely ticks the boxes 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Happy Hour in the office with the latest addition to my growing Steinhart clan!!


----------



## ATLien_325

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Planning on an Ocean 1 again but in the premium blue.


----------



## knezz

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Regards from BG.


----------



## Dec1968

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



ATLien_325 said:


> If anyone saw my thread yesterday, it got deleted or moved somewhere. Anyhow, 2 week old Steinhart Ocean 1 (green) is for sale. PM me. Thanks.


Moderators don't like it when you post for sale items in threads like this - you might get a nasty gram from one of them


----------



## Neeko

Wahoo! This was just delivered yesterday from Steinhart in Germany. I carefully took off the bracelet and installed this NATO. I finally now have a Steinhart (and a watch with the reliable workhorse 2824-2). I have wanted one of these for a long time and decided to go right to the source.


----------



## phthano

I really like it. Should I get a lighter NATO?


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## sefrcoko

Ocean Vintage GMT...I'm in the club!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Portland




----------



## Portland

The Ocean Premium on a premium day at the ocean.


----------



## MadMrB

My latest addition:

















...and then there were four 









After being skeptical about the grey dial prior to buying the OVM v2 I'm now a big fan, particularly of the O1V.


----------



## chronomaestro

I can now officially say "I'm in".


----------



## Mojo289

chronomaestro said:


> I can now officially say "I'm in".
> 
> View attachment 7962746


I guess I can say that too 




















Sent from my F5281 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland




----------



## ATLien_325

Forgot to mention that I did not receive an extra customs fee when my Ocean 1 arrived.


----------



## Rye

ATLien_325 said:


> Forgot to mention that I did not receive an extra customs fee when my Ocean 1 arrived.


The customs bill comes later. I think mine came a week or so after I received my watch, was about $20.00.


----------



## twintop




----------



## ATLien_325

Rye said:


> The customs bill comes later. I think mine came a week or so after I received my watch, was about $20.00.


It's been more than two weeks.


----------



## Portland

ATLien_325 said:


> It's been more than two weeks.


And you may never end up getting one. The threshold for import goods has been raised from $200 to $800 recently. See below.

"As agreed in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015, signed by President Barack Obama Feb. 24, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) announced that March 10, it raised the value of a shipment of merchandise imported by one person on one day that generally may be imported free of duties and taxes from $200 to $800. This raising of the de minimis exemption is due to an amendment of the Tariff Act of 1930 included in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015.

Shipments valued at $800 or less for the de minimis exemption will be eligible under the same processes and with the same restrictions that currently apply to de minimis shipments of $200 or less."

https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800


----------



## m6rk

OVM Maxi LE


----------



## ATLien_325

Portland said:


> And you may never end up getting one. The threshold for import goods has been raised from $200 to $800 recently. See below.
> 
> "As agreed in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015, signed by President Barack Obama Feb. 24, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) announced that March 10, it raised the value of a shipment of merchandise imported by one person on one day that generally may be imported free of duties and taxes from $200 to $800. This raising of the de minimis exemption is due to an amendment of the Tariff Act of 1930 included in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015.
> 
> Shipments valued at $800 or less for the de minimis exemption will be eligible under the same processes and with the same restrictions that currently apply to de minimis shipments of $200 or less."
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800


Exactly. That's what I forgot to post up. I'm assuming that was the reason why I never got one.


----------



## sector445

Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87

sector445 said:


> Poslano sa mog HTC One M8s koristeći Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## Houls

My Ocean One VM. I see more Steinhart's in my future. I love this watch.









Same watch on leather and lume by the fire


----------



## nanjiunn

Found a fascinating strap for my OVM MK1.

100% adjustment on the fly plus excellent sail cloth quality with no dreadful PIGTAIL of the conventional nato straps.

Fits the military theme completely.
I'm in awe.





















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

nanjiunn said:


> Found a fascinating strap for my OVM MK1.
> 
> 100% adjustment on the fly plus excellent sail cloth quality with no dreadful PIGTAIL of the conventional nato straps.
> 
> Fits the military theme completely.
> I'm in awe.
> 
> View attachment 8211658
> View attachment 8211666
> View attachment 8211674
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


O.K. - Now quit TEASING us and give us the LINK!


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Steinhart &quot;Ocean Owners Club&quot;*



nanjiunn said:


> Found a fascinating strap for my OVM MK1.
> 
> 100% adjustment on the fly plus excellent sail cloth quality with no dreadful PIGTAIL of the conventional nato straps.
> 
> Fits the military theme completely.
> I'm in awe.
> 
> View attachment 8211658
> View attachment 8211666
> View attachment 8211674
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Marathon makes straps similar to that.


----------



## nanjiunn

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



sefrcoko said:


> Marathon makes straps like that.


I bought it from a brick and motar store in Singapore. The seller of course wouldn't let me in on who his supplier was 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



TheGanzman said:


> O.K. - Now quit TEASING us and give us the LINK!


But tbh, the shop owner claimed that he procured the straps in Japan (I did see for myself the Japanese wordings on the packaging). But in today's context, everything seems to be made "in the factory of the world".

The quality of the strap though is truthfully deserving of the "Made-in-Japan" tag.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Just in  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintageRed


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## wis_dad




----------



## knezz

Ovm


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> Ovm


Such a great picture

David


----------



## picklepossy

Back on the bracelet. This watch looks good on anything.


----------



## sticky

Very late posting this but the image attachment issue put a bit of a cramp on me. Couldn't resist showing it off to you guys even if it is late.


----------



## zed073




----------



## earthquake_glue

Recently joined the club! Absolutely love this watch.


----------



## Relo60

Love my GMT too


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## phthano




----------



## outsidesmoke07

derekfulmer said:


> Recently joined the club! Absolutely love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 8280386


Looks great! What strap is that?


----------



## outsidesmoke07

I just pulled the trigger and placed a direct order from Steinhart. Can't wait until it gets here! But at least it gives me a little time to get my NATO game all lined up.


----------



## Dec1968

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I just pulled the trigger and placed a direct order from Steinhart. Can't wait until it gets here! But at least it gives me a little time to get my NATO game all lined up.


You need desert tan, olive green, black, and dark gray/slate.

David


----------



## picklepossy

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

With faded bezel


----------



## phthano

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

How did you fade the bezel?


----------



## picklepossy

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



phthano said:


> How did you fade the bezel?


Bleach. I did my OVM, Pepsi GMT and OV1.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## big ned

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



picklepossy said:


> Bleach. I did my OVM, Pepsi GMT and OV1.


Any links to, or pic's of, the ghosted Pepsi GMT pickle??


----------



## wkd

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

got a new strap for my ocean one from etsy

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/181304487/leather-watch-strap-horween-leather


----------



## Henrikjf

O1B and OVM


----------



## DietersRover

My OVM came in the post yesterday! once it was ready to ship, it came to the USA in two days! Fantastic watch, and thanks for all the help. Looking forward to the next purchase.
Here are a few photos.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## outsidesmoke07

DietersRover said:


> My OVM came in the post yesterday! once it was ready to ship, it came to the USA in two days! Fantastic watch, and thanks for all the help. Looking forward to the next purchase.
> Here are a few photos.


What day did you order? I'm waiting on one now as well.


----------



## DietersRover

outsidesmoke07 said:


> What day did you order? I'm waiting on one now as well.


I placed the order last week. Email them at the info with questions. But, they close early on Friday.


----------



## Drue Nicholas

Love mine!


----------



## outsidesmoke07

DietersRover said:


> I placed the order last week. Email them at the info with questions. But, they close early on Friday.


Thanks. I ordered on Saturday, so shouldn't be more than a few days behind you. I try not to pester small businesses with silly questions, but on Monday I'll email them if I haven't gotten an update.


----------



## crislink

Hi everyone, yesterday I bought an used almost new (really not a single scratch) Ocean One Vintage Red V1 for 350€ ( I think it's the limited version with nato strap and a steinhart pen included) . I struggled to choose between an Ocean One Black and this, but at the end I've gave up for the red submariner version! Glad I've found this used because OVR1 are no more available, and I was concerned about the too grey dial - but I love more than OVR1 the vintage look of Vintage Superluminova.


----------



## Hwkaholic




----------



## DietersRover

My Steinhart with Cincy F71 22mm Blue Argyle.


----------



## trf2271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac

Loving it so far, 7 business days from order to delivery.


----------



## Relo60

Drue Nicholas said:


> Love mine!


Nice. Are the straps rubber? Hirsch or Bonetto Cinturini?

Here's the brother from the same mother.


----------



## Hwkaholic

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Does anyone know if the O1VM v1 have an AR coating on the outside? Have never knocked or scraped mine and there are a few light hairline marks on the crystal.


----------



## picklepossy

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

My faded O1V bezel on a blue Zulu.


----------



## outsidesmoke07

outsidesmoke07 said:


> Thanks. I ordered on Saturday, so shouldn't be more than a few days behind you. I try not to pester small businesses with silly questions, but on Monday I'll email them if I haven't gotten an update.


So my new OVM 2 arrived yesterday, 2 days after I received my shipping notification with tracking numbers. The tracking number actually still doesn't work, and doesn't seem to be a normal fedex length, so maybe Steinhart made a mistake somewhere in that process. All told, it was 10 days from "payment received" to package in hand. I can't complain about the speed, considering it cost 30 euros and came from Germany. I put a bunch of photos below, I have to apologize for the poor lighting.

































I resized the bracelet, then decided almost immediately that I wasn't going to use it. The clasp didn't feel super robust, and the bracelet wasn't as comfortable as I had hoped. Luckily, I had a couple NATO options to try!

















I settled on the Spectre strap for now, and I'll throw up some better photos in the other threads! I'm happy to be joining the club!


----------



## VB_Spike

Joined the club today! Member purchase. Just waiting on end links then it'll be back on bracelet. This will be a great addition to the Omega 2254.50 I've been wearing nearly daily for 4 years lol. Time to rotate!


----------



## Cadillac

Christened her in the Pacific this morning.


----------



## dator




----------



## msr

Became a member of the Steinhart club this week. Can't take my eyes off it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

New to the club.


----------



## knezz

Relaxation


----------



## paul02

Pepsi's first time abroad. Watch is quite new but I've been posting my pictures on local forums. Here's some love for WUS.


----------



## n1k0




----------



## WatchMedic

Still loving mine.


----------



## sickondivers

I'm posting on this thread because I'm quite impressed with the Steinhart OCEAN BLACK DLC . I own several watches and have had my share of PVD / DLC's but this one is quite nice. I sort of stopped buying DLC divers because I always grow tired of them. This Steinhart might stay in the rotation a while....In my opinion the best bang for your buck in their affordables , C3 is like a torch. Sort of a matte 95% black finish, black background on date window, slightly domed crystal . It's well done.


----------



## LilCm101

Henrikjf said:


> O1B and OVM


Awesome collection! Is the middle one a regular ocean 1 black with the cyclops removed? Or is it a new crystal without the cyclops added? I like the look. Very similar to the ocean 1 vintage red, but without the vintage lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toan Ngo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantgreen

5513 Military Hommage


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Henrikjf

LilCm101 said:


> Henrikjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> O1B and OVM
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome collection! Is the middle one a regular ocean 1 black with the cyclops removed? Or is it a new crystal without the cyclops added? I like the look. Very similar to the ocean 1 vintage red, but without the vintage lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Its the ocean 1 with new crystal


----------



## LilCm101

Henrikjf said:


> Its the ocean 1 with new crystal


Oh cool! It really looks great. Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? I just ordered an ocean 1 black and want to remove the cyclops from it to give it a different look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

LilCm101 said:


> Oh cool! It really looks great. Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking? I just ordered an ocean 1 black and want to remove the cyclops from it to give it a different look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how you meant that, but just in case: you can remove the cyclops without changing the crystal.


----------



## LilCm101

sefrcoko said:


> Not sure how you meant that, but just in case: you can remove the cyclops without changing the crystal.


Oh ok I see. I was just asking where they bought the new crystal because I want to have a crystal without the cyclops. Wasn't sure if you could just remove it from the original one  glad that's an option then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



LilCm101 said:


> Oh ok I see. I was just asking where they bought the new crystal because I want to have a crystal without the cyclops. Wasn't sure if you could just remove it from the original one  glad that's an option then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah well yes you can . I have never done it myself but I have read about doing it and it seems easy enough. Involves a bit of heat to loosen the glue and then simply removing the cyclops. A quick Google/youtube search should help now that you know it is possible, otherwise post in the threads and someone will help you out


----------



## LilCm101

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



sefrcoko said:


> Ah well yes you can . I have never done it myself but I have read about doing it and it seems easy enough. Involves a bit of heat to loosen the glue and then simply removing the cyclops. A quick Google/youtube search should help now that you know it is possible, otherwise post in the threads and someone will help you out


Awesome! I'll check some videos and see if I'm capable. I'm trying to get the ocean 1 to look similar to a Rolex deep sea sub, so removing the cyclops and adding a OVM bezel will be the extent of my mods 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

I'd like to officially join this club!
OVM 2
OVM Maxi
O1V

and my Seiko 775


----------



## marc4pt0

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

The sunlight really highlights the _texture_ of the Maxi Dial. My finger smudges also show up nicely 

I just recently learned about this Steinhart lineup and (sorry for the coming pun) just _dove_ right in. Having just recently allowed myself to pursue this wonderful world of watchery, I'm quite behind the average bear currently. Straight learning in a blur. Over a month ago I learned about this cool little app called "watch recon". This app ain't so "free" by the way... but on this app I came across some vintage Tudor and Rolex divers that really struck a cord with me. The price tags were more than enough to stop me in my tracks, but I still ogled the beauty of these timepieces. Fast fwd to 2 weeks ago I came across these lovely little Steinharts via an IG account I follow. I was instantly in fast pursuit, and above is what I have to show for it.

So now I have to lock the brakes for a bit. I went to just 4 watches (2 in pieces) a couple months ago to now over 20. For most of you cats here that's most likely not a lot, nor a major feet. But for this happy little fellar, it's a ton!


----------



## Dec1968

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



marc4pt0 said:


> The sunlight really highlights the _texture_ of the Maxi Dial. My finger smudges also show up nicely
> 
> I just recently learned about this Steinhart lineup and (sorry for the coming pun) just _dove_ right in. Having just recently allowed myself to pursue this wonderful world of watchery, I'm quite behind the average bear currently. Straight learning in a blur. Over a month ago I learned about this cool little app called "watch recon". This app ain't so "free" by the way... but on this app I came across some vintage Tudor and Rolex divers that really struck a cord with me. The price tags were more than enough to stop me in my tracks, but I still ogled the beauty of these timepieces. Fast fwd to 2 weeks ago I came across these lovely little Steinharts via an IG account I follow. I was instantly in fast pursuit, and above is what I have to show for it.
> 
> So now I have to lock the brakes for a bit. I went to just 4 watches (2 in pieces) a couple months ago to now over 20. For most of you cats here that's most likely not a lot, nor a major feet. But for this happy little fellar, it's a ton!


I hear you. I've doubled my SKX collection as well.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Brekel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Brekel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the crystal on that watch

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## LilCm101

So I got my ocean 1 black today and it's beautiful! I knew it would be, but I was absolutely floored by the looks of this thing. Night and day with how I feel about it compared to the OVM with the grey dial. I guess it's all about personal taste in the end. It also goes with all of my natos really well. Here's a nice shot with it between my natos


----------



## marc4pt0

Very nice. If it weren't for the cyclops and flat crystal I'd be all over that myself. I've seen others mod theirs, but I just don't have that patience/skill set. 
And you're correct, it does stand well with those nato straps.


----------



## LilCm101

marc4pt0 said:


> Very nice. If it weren't for the cyclops and flat crystal I'd be all over that myself. I've seen others mod theirs, but I just don't have that patience/skill set.
> And you're correct, it does stand well with those nato straps.


Before I got it I wanted to change the crystal or remove the cyclops. I actually don't mind it at all! I'll be keeping it like this for a while.

The only weird thing is that the bottom of the bezel at the 6 o'clock point makes a click when I press it upward very lightly, then clicks back when pressing it back down to the case. I did some searching and people have said that that is normal if it doesn't come completely off. It only moves up/down maybe 1/2mm or even less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



sefrcoko said:


> Ah well yes you can . I have never done it myself but I have read about doing it and it seems easy enough. Involves a bit of heat to loosen the glue and then simply removing the cyclops. A quick Google/youtube search should help now that you know it is possible, otherwise post in the threads and someone will help you out





LilCm101 said:


> Awesome! I'll check some videos and see if I'm capable. I'm trying to get the ocean 1 to look similar to a Rolex deep sea sub, so removing the cyclops and adding a OVM bezel will be the extent of my mods


Just pick up an inexpensive disposable "Torch Lighter" the type that many cigar smokers use.

It works to heat the cyclops and loosen the glue fast because the high heat is administered in a pinpoint fashion.

Then lift it with an X-Acto knife. Make sure you don't touch anything with your fingers until it's cooled or you will get a nasty burn.


----------



## LilCm101

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



JSal said:


> Just pick up an inexpensive disposable "Torch Lighter" the type that many cigar smokers use.
> 
> It works to heat the cyclops and loosen the glue fast because the high heat is administered in a pinpoint fashion.
> 
> Then lift it with an X-Acto knife. Make sure you don't touch anything with your fingers until it's cooled or you will get a nasty burn.


Thanks for the tip! I'm actually going to do that this weekend I think. Have you done it to one of your steinharts? I've read that you can see where the cyclops once was after its removed. Does that happen or will it be a clean removal? I will use some goo gone to get the rest of the glue off after so that wouldn't be in the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

I too, can't stop looking at my wrist. I just love this watch. Here's a pic I took during a rain shower.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

maccasvanquish said:


> I too, can't stop looking at my wrist. I just love this watch. Here's a pic I took during a rain shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes me want to put my SS bracelet back on my ocean 1 haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

LilCm101 said:


> This makes me want to put my SS bracelet back on my ocean 1 haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you have on it now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

maccasvanquish said:


> What do you have on it now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually jump between these 4. My favorite is the black/grey stripped one though. It gets the most wrist time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

Can't beat a good Friday night with some great beers and my current favorite watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



LilCm101 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm actually going to do that this weekend I think. Have you done it to one of your steinharts? I've read that you can see where the cyclops once was after its removed. Does that happen or will it be a clean removal? I will use some goo gone to get the rest of the glue off after so that wouldn't be in the way.


Here is a great video on how do it...


----------



## JSal

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

.


----------



## Hwkaholic

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



JSal said:


> Here is a great video on how do it...


That seemed waaaay too easy. Is it really that simple?? Or do Invictas just use really cheap adhesive on their cyclops??


----------



## JSal

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

It's actually that easy...

Just make sure the crown is open to prevent air inside the watch from heating up and expanding. 
But you should be pinpointing the heat from the mini Torch directly at the cyclops and it only takes a few seconds to heat up enough so it's pretty safe.

There is also another way to do it but it's not for the faint of heart.

It involves a wood chisel and a hammer and I'm not kidding.

I've never done it personally but I've seen it done and it quick and works very well.


----------



## marc4pt0

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Just got this one yesterday. Man, I feel like I'm out of control, snatching up Steinhart watches left and right! Is this a sickness?


----------



## ChristopherChia

Hi guys, I've just joined the club with my first Steinhart.


----------



## JSal

marc4pt0 said:


> Just got this one yesterday. Man, I feel like I'm out of control, snatching up Steinhart watches left and right! Is this a sickness?


That's a good one to have. Pick up a Steinhart Mesh Bracelet to go with it.

It's a fantastic combo...











ChristopherChia said:


> Hi guys, I've just joined the club with my first Steinhart.


Great first choice. You can't go wrong with a Steve McQueen Explorer Homage.


----------



## LilCm101

JSal said:


> That's a good one to have. Pick up a Steinhart Mesh Bracelet to go with it.
> 
> It's a fantastic combo...
> 
> View attachment 8697386
> 
> 
> Great first choice. You can't go wrong with a Steve McQueen Explorer Homage.


That mesh bracelet is awesome. Great combo! I'm getting back to wearing the SS bracelet on my O1 black after only wearing natos. It's a bit heavier, but I like the feel and look. I've heard a lot of negative feedback about it, but I like the feel and weight. Might keep it that way for a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

LilCm101 said:


> That mesh bracelet is awesome. Great combo! I'm getting back to wearing the SS bracelet on my O1 black after only wearing natos. It's a bit heavier, but I like the feel and look. I've heard a lot of negative feedback about it, but I like the feel and weight. Might keep it that way for a while


Pay no mind to that negative feedback. Those are the people who are never satisfied.

They want a German dive watch with an ETA Swiss made movement, for $400 and they expect to get a super high end bracelet with it.

They can't find another watch that gives you all the quality and value a Steinhart does.

The Steinhart Ocean series bracelets have solid ends links, with extreme close tight tolerances, all solid links, with screwed pins for adjustment, two half links, and plenty of micro adjustment on the clasp.

The two complaints I have seen are that they want more taper. Currently it is 22/20 and they want 22/18 which I heard a rumor is coming maybe by next year.

The other complaint is that they want a better clasp. Personally I feel the clasp is just fine but I too wouldn't mind an upgraded clasp. But I don't complain about it because if they added the upgraded clasp it would raise the initial cost of the watch. 
For the vast majority of buyers the current bracelet is more than sufficient. It just appears like the majority don't like it because complainers always post negativity, and people who are happy and content with the bracelet don't.

If you want to upgrade the clasp you can always do so on your own albeit you will have to mod the bracelet to do so.


----------



## LilCm101

JSal said:


> Pay no mind to that negative feedback. Those are the people who are never satisfied.
> 
> They want a German dive watch with an ETA Swiss made movement, for $400 and they expect to get a super high end bracelet with it.
> 
> They can't find another watch that gives you all the quality and value a Steinhart does.
> 
> The Steinhart Ocean series bracelets have solid ends links, with extreme close tight tolerances, all solid links, with screwed pins for adjustment, two half links, and plenty of micro adjustment on the clasp.
> 
> The two complaints I have seen are that they want more taper. Currently it is 22/20 and they want 22/18 which I heard a rumor is coming maybe by next year.
> 
> The other complaint is that they want a better clasp. Personally I feel the clasp is just fine but I too wouldn't mind an upgraded clasp. But I don't complain about it because if they added the upgraded clasp it would raise the initial cost of the watch.
> For the vast majority of buyers the current bracelet is more than sufficient. It just appears like the majority don't like it because complainers always post negativity, and people who are happy and content with the bracelet don't.
> 
> If you want to upgrade the clasp you can always do so on your own albeit you will have to mod the bracelet to do so.


Agree 1,000%. It's a great bracelet. I would like a more drastic taper, but it wears really well on my wrist (I'm over 6' tall) and it doesn't take away from the beauty of the watch.

I've been seeing Rolex deep sea and sea dweller in my Instagram feed lately, so my only want right now is for the cyclops to be gone  then it will be perfect! Maybe a military style bezel too? I'm a constant fiddler with my stuff haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul02

Dad had some fun with his macro lens.


----------



## Hwkaholic

My newly acquired O1T500. Have had this for just under 24 hours and it's keeping perfect time!! Only +1 second so far. I quickly removed the bracelet and put it on one of my homemade Horween leather straps.


----------



## Dec1968

Jsal, you said "they want 22/18 which I heard a rumor is coming maybe by next year."

REALLY?!?!?! I know what I will be buying as a separate item.....this hopefully happens


----------



## Dec1968

Nice! Glad you love it. That second pic, though, shows those crazy flat and straight lugs well.......if they only curved downwards more.....sigh (NOT like Hillary said it, thank you very much!).



Hwkaholic said:


> My newly acquired O1T500. Have had this for just under 24 hours and it's keeping perfect time!! Only +1 second so far. I quickly removed the bracelet and put it on one of my homemade Horween leather straps.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Dec1968 said:


> Nice! Glad you love it. That second pic, though, shows those crazy flat and straight lugs well.......if they only curved downwards more.....sigh (NOT like Hillary said it, thank you very much!).


Yes. They are quite flat and I'm not a huge fan of them, but when on the right straps they are just fine. I, too, have been saying that Steinhart needs to redesign their cases for the Ocean One line. I've not seen an Ocean Two in person, but they seem to be going in the right direction with that line. Though, I don't much care for the dial and bezel of the Ocean Two.


----------



## Dec1968

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



Hwkaholic said:


> Yes. They are quite flat and I'm not a huge fan of them, but when on the right straps they are just fine. I, too, have been saying that Steinhart needs to redesign their cases for the Ocean One line. I've not seen an Ocean Two in person, but they seem to be going in the right direction with that line. Though, I don't much care for the dial and bezel of the Ocean Two.


Right there with you. In fact I started a thread discussing the redesign of the Ocean One. Got some traction then died off. Mixed results.

But still, great looking watch  enjoy

I dig the date at 6 o'clock. Perfect placement.

David


----------



## Dec1968

Where did you get the flag in background?


----------



## Hwkaholic

Dec1968 said:


> Where did you get the flag in background?


My 8 yr old son made it!! It's made out of paint stir sticks and painted. The stars are foam stickers bought from a hobby shop.


----------



## Dec1968

Hwkaholic said:


> My 8 yr old son made it!! It's made out of paint stir sticks and painted. The stars are foam stickers bought from a hobby shop.


It's awesome!!! Tell him a grown man you know would buy one if he wanted to sell more.

He did a great job 

David


----------



## TheGanzman

Dec1968 said:


> It's awesome!!! Tell him a grown man you know would buy one if he wanted to sell more.
> 
> He did a great job
> 
> David


Where are you gonna find a "grown man" around THIS place I wanna know?!


----------



## Portland

TheGanzman said:


> Where are you gonna find a "grown man" around THIS place I wanna know?!


Try the classifieds section.


----------



## marc4pt0

Loving this watch


----------



## marc4pt0

Feel like I'm one of a _very_ few that actually like the grey dial


----------



## LilCm101

marc4pt0 said:


> Feel like I'm one of a _very_ few that actually like the grey dial


Love it! I ended up with the ocean 1 black instead, but still appreciate the looks of the 2.5.

Where did you get those bracelets? They look great with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

marc4pt0 said:


> Feel like I'm one of a _very_ few that actually like the grey dial


I love the grey dial

David


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## marc4pt0

LilCm101 said:


> Love it! I ended up with the ocean 1 black instead, but still appreciate the looks of the 2.5.
> 
> Where did you get those bracelets? They look great with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I actually just got them in the mail about 10 minutes prior to taking that picture.

Check out HappyLaika on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/267622690/mens-leather-bracelet-braided-leather?ref=related-3

Great stuff, only took 5 days for delivery, that includes the weekend.


----------



## LilCm101

marc4pt0 said:


> Thanks! I actually just got them in the mail about 10 minutes prior to taking that picture.
> 
> Check out HappyLaika on Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/267622690/mens-leather-bracelet-braided-leather?ref=related-3
> 
> Great stuff, only took 5 days for delivery, that includes the weekend.


Nice! I'll check it out. I'm looking at adding other wrist fashion items to my arsenal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

I think you'll really like her pricing. If you're concerned about sizing, as I was (thin wrists), give her a shout. She custom sized mine perfectly.


----------



## LilCm101

marc4pt0 said:


> I think you'll really like her pricing. If you're concerned about sizing, as I was (thin wrists), give her a shout. She custom sized mine perfectly.


Awesome I will do that thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## marc4pt0

Kids chilling poolside


----------



## georgy

Just bought this one yesterday... 
Ocean 1 Vintage Military 









And enjoying the watch now... In fabric strap...

















Have a nice weekend!
Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul02

Lume shot!


----------



## georgy

paul02 said:


> Lume shot!


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## ChristopherChia

Tonight's 10:10 shot


----------



## setter

My ocean one green, had this one for a few months now.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## twintop




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## knezz




----------



## Blacktocomm

Are Ocean Two's allowed? If not here one is anyway!


----------



## Dec1968

ChristopherChia said:


> Tonight's 10:10 shot


That looks so good on a NATO

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Relo60

One of the most worn watch in my collection. Love it.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Travelller




----------



## ChristopherChia

Thanks,! Yes, Ocean series looks good on nato straps.












Dec1968 said:


> That looks so good on a NATO
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## peppercorn

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

New to the club. 
I got this used from a member here after kicking tires for a couple of months. 
Some background....

I have a planet ocean that unexplainably flooded this spring after my usual spring river running, nothing it hadn't done before, sent it for service, flooded yet again and was fixed after the second trip to service. 
It had been my daily wear/diver/ all activity....working on cars/motorcycles/riding horses/off roading/diving-daily water activity/climbing/camping/shooting.....and so on watch.

The activity was definitely showing to point that the AD said he'd seen watches 20 years older than mine that looked newer...whatever, lol!

Well, the flooding got me to thinking that I needed to maybe have a watch 'rotation' going on to take some of the stress off of just the one watch. 
The key was that the watch had to be an actual dive watch, my diving is to 40 meters at most, mechanical, and interesting to me.

Long story short I stumbled upon the Steinhart diver with its ETA movement.

I've had it a short time but it's been more wet than dry during that time, rivers/pool, diving this weekend and I am happy to report no flooding. Not that I anticipated any, just a little gun shy I guess. 
So far I am very happy with the watch and don't miss the PO at all when I'm wearing this one. Sturdy, hefty, waterproof, mechanical, great bracelet, reassuring, what more can I ask for.

Edited to add: PO service cost was $550.00, making this watch an unbelievable value in my mind.

Now for some 'water activity' shots.....









Not quite 40 meters, maybe 4 feet.....









Washing the wife's transporter, couldn't resist the inspired hands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## SlashIROC

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Loving my Black Ocean since the day I got it!


----------



## peppercorn

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



SlashIROC said:


> Loving my Black Ocean since the day I got it!
> View attachment 9042729


Nothing like a little 'black on black'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

Been awhile since I last posted here... 😊









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlashIROC

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



peppercorn said:


> Nothing like a little 'black on black'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all man  Suits me well haha and the car! I wish I sized it and cleaned it a bit before the photo but I was wayy too excited when USPS showed up haha


----------



## peppercorn

Toh said:


> Been awhile since I last posted here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


There is just something about this watch that has me coming back to it over and over....the dial, the crystal, the lighter/vintage 'look' dial, the whole package, maybe. 
I just really like it.

Have you had it long, how have you liked it, positive/negative?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



peppercorn said:


> There is just something about this watch that has me coming back to it over and over....the dial, the crystal, the lighter/vintage 'look' dial, the whole package, maybe.
> I just really like it.
> 
> Have you had it long, how have you liked it, positive/negative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had it since 2012, bought it right away after receiving the newsletter when it was launched... ? So mine have Steinhart's own ST.5 automatic caliber in it...

Some may feel the size is too big but I'm good with it...

No issues whatsoever for the past few years, it's a positive experience in my case... Definitely a keeper

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcobbler

Back from a much needed service.


----------



## SlashIROC

peppercorn said:


> There is just something about this watch that has me coming back to it over and over....the dial, the crystal, the lighter/vintage 'look' dial, the whole package, maybe.
> I just really like it.
> 
> Have you had it long, how have you liked it, positive/negative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it as well, especially in the DLC and then a nice Dark Brown or Black Cherry leather Strap. Its either going to be my next one or save up a bit more for a Titanium 500


----------



## Karrerin

Greetings, gentlemen!

Has anyone tried to install new Ocean 500 Premium Engraved ceramic bezel to Ocean One Black? Does it fit? Is there some photos?

Thank you
Art


----------



## peppercorn

Afternoon swim .......




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Peternincompoop1

New (to me) As of today .... In the club!

































for anyone considering it... go for it! FYI thats a 6.5-6.75" wrist depending on weather and salt intake


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finally in after much lurking I ordered an Ocean 1 Kermik black. Wish it has a higher WR, but it's more for daily wearing. 

I have other divers and dressier stuff like a red TBB. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would love to remove the MB hands in favor of OVM sword hands but they would need C1 Luminova. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## peppercorn

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*





































Diving, surf and sand this weekend. 
This one is taking everything I throw at it and then some.

Pitch black at night and I can see the time perfectly through pre dawn hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Glad to see you giving that watch the life it deserves!



peppercorn said:


> Diving, surf and sand this weekend.
> This one is taking everything I throw at it and then some.
> 
> Pitch black at night and I can see the time perfectly through pre dawn hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## peppercorn

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



trf2271 said:


> Glad to see you giving that watch the life it deserves!


Thanks, trf'!

We were cliff diving late Saturday and by the time I climbed to the jump point I realized I still had my watch on, I don't usually dive from heights above a few feet with one on, so, what else could I do.

I wasn't about to climb back down. 
If I'd exceeded the seals I would have only had myself to blame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn

twintop said:


> View attachment 9123338
> 
> View attachment 9123354


twintop, your photos really show the variation in dial 'tones' of this model given variations in lighting.

I must say that, when I first looked at the dial in person I was not a liking the color much at all. 
After wearing it for a few days I was 'hooked' on it. 
Now, looking back, I realize my reaction was one based in perspective. I'd only ever had darker colored dials in the past, nothing 'light'. So my eye/expectation was tuned to just that. 
Yep, this one is pretty much perfect now, in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

kingcobbler said:


> Back from a much needed service.


@kingcobbler, which bezel is that?


----------



## OllyNL

Hi guys, I'm struggling to remove the screw links on my ovm 2.0 bracelet. (I assume because of cheap screwdrivers..) Does anyone here know which size screwdriver would fit precisely or which set of (affordable) jeweler screws are good? Would be great if somebody could help me out, thanks in advance.


----------



## Portland




----------



## Toh

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## setter

My recently accquired ocean black DLC.


----------



## wadee

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Which strap it is?

Odoslané z ALE-L21 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## Toh

wadee said:


> Which strap it is?
> 
> Odoslané z ALE-L21 pomocou Tapatalku


Clover Straps

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

OllyNL said:


> Hi guys, I'm struggling to remove the screw links on my ovm 2.0 bracelet. (I assume because of cheap screwdrivers..) Does anyone here know which size screwdriver would fit precisely or which set of (affordable) jeweler screws are good? Would be great if somebody could help me out, thanks in advance.


Just resized my ocean 1 vintage using a set of eyeglass screwdrivers that I picked up at a local supermarket for under $5


----------



## OllyNL

mikekilo725 said:


> Just resized my ocean 1 vintage using a set of eyeglass screwdrivers that I picked up at a local supermarket for under $5


Thanks, ill go get one.


----------



## mikekilo725

Get to join today. Latest acquisition O1V. Little disappoint in how tinny the clasp sounds, but only on the bracelet until i get the NATO's I ordered.


----------



## setter

OllyNL said:


> Thanks, ill go get one.


I used a 1.5mm tip screwdriver bit for my ocean one green and ocean black DLC.


----------



## kingcarlos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

I just love mine! Can't stop photographing it!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Just arrived, count me in


----------



## sefrcoko

maccasvanquish said:


> I just love mine! Can't stop photographing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photos! Well done


----------



## aahyuup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## TheGanzman

California Dreamin' with my 2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage this Monday morning. Funny story about this mug: Back in ~1986, this was my administrative assistant's mug. I always coveted it, since I was living back East then and my wife and I used to come out to SoCal 3-4 times/year. She souvenired it to me with the warning that it would likely "crack apart" ANY day, as it has two fairly prominent cracks as you can see. Been using it EVERY day SINCE; just like SoCal itself, it's "fractured" but holding together:


----------



## twintop




----------



## Guest

Great shots in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

My OMV II on a grey NATO


----------



## Broten

Welcoming back to the collection what I consider to be one of the best Steinhart's ever made. Never selling this watch. (again)


----------



## mjmurphy926

Just joined the club today. Can't wait until the patina starts.


----------



## delco714

mjmurphy926 said:


> Just joined the club today. Can't wait until the patina starts.
> View attachment 9378514


Sigh..when will I suck up and buy one?


aahyuup said:


> View attachment 9335506


----------



## mikekilo725

Ocean 1 Vintage on a Phoenix MOD Spectre NATO - Ready for the weekend, to bad it is only Thursday


----------



## knezz

We thinking same today


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've never been a NATO fan but I do like that color combo. Thinking of buying one for a different diver. 
My Omega SMP Bond 50th. It does look really nice. I might have to buy a Steiny OV because that watch look so good. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Guest

Just got this last evening. Hated the clasp on the SS so already have a NATO



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

cwg22 said:


> Just got this last evening. Hated the clasp on the SS so already have a NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Did the same thing to my O1V and couldn't be happier with the fit. Enjoy


----------



## knezz




----------



## Peternincompoop1

just checking in


----------



## maccasvanquish

On a black Nato for some fall fishing!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJPointless

Here's my Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black.

I much rather prefer the stock oyster bracelet, but the stock end links that came with the watch do NOT fit properly (and neither did the replacement set that I ordered from Steinhart), and I actually do use my watch for diving, so I must have an extension or adjustable ratchet for gloves and wet suits. So, since I can't get the stock bracelet to fit properly on the watch, and there's no built in extension in the clasp, I switched to the next best thing - a divers strap (zulu strap). It looks good, and is comfortable, but I'd still prefer a solid oyster bracelet. LOL! Oh well.


----------



## Dec1968

AJPointless said:


> Here's my Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black.
> 
> I much rather prefer the stock oyster bracelet, but the stock end links that came with the watch do NOT fit properly (and neither did the replacement set that I ordered from Steinhart), and I actually do use my watch for diving, so I must have an extension or adjustable ratchet for gloves and wet suits. So, since I can't get the stock bracelet to fit properly on the watch, and there's no built in extension in the clasp, I switched to the next best thing - a divers strap (zulu strap). It looks good, and is comfortable, but I'd still prefer a solid oyster bracelet. LOL! Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 9562682
> 
> 
> View attachment 9562778


Did you change out the crystal to a domed crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

peppercorn said:


> There is just something about this watch that has me coming back to it over and over....the dial, the crystal, the lighter/vintage 'look' dial, the whole package, maybe.
> I just really like it.
> 
> Have you had it long, how have you liked it, positive/negative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, and I have two other 3-6-9 watches that look very similar to this, but this one has that "genuine" vintage Rolexy look to it that I have not seen in any other homage. I like ALL of Steinhart's watches, but this is the only one that always makes me stop and catch my breath.


----------



## AJPointless

Dec1968 said:


> Did you change out the crystal to a domed crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I most certainly did.

You can see what I did and how here: Show Your (MODDED) Steinhart - Page 28


----------



## e dantes

My 39mm GMT and I went to France. Mrs. E Dantes came along to make sure we didn't get into too much trouble.

She even said I might as well use the clock in my photo since I am already taking lots of photos of it. Mrs. Dantes is a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nethiustr

e dantes said:


> View attachment 9569642
> 
> My 39mm GMT and I went to France. Mrs. E Dantes came along to make sure we didn't get into too much trouble.
> 
> She even said I might as well use the clock in my photo since I am already taking lots of photos of it. Mrs. Dantes is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


39mm?


----------



## e dantes

It is 39.X mm. I originally bought an OVR but it was too big for my wrist. I did a lot of online reading and found out Steinhart used to do the smaller version. I think they switched to 42 mm 7 or 8 years ago. When they were making the 39 mm version, some were sold as Debaufre in one market due to another watch company threatening to sue over the Steinhart name. They are basically the same watch with a different name on the dial.

WatchRecon, and a little patience, helped me get one, or two or three. I bought a Debaufre GMT Pepsi. Shortly after that a Steinhart GMT Pepsi came available. I prefer that name, so I picked it up also. Finally, about six months later, I was able to get a Steinhart GMT Coke. All are 39mm. The Steinhart versions say GMT OCEAN 1, while the 42mm version says OCEAN GMT. There is a non-GMT 39mm Ocean 1 also.

I am a big fan of the 39mm version.

Here's my Debaufre. Sorry for quality of the photo.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nethiustr

Good job, next year Steinhart will come with 39mm watches again.


----------



## Lord99

Waiting for their turn ...


----------



## sefrcoko

nethiustr said:


> Good job, next year Steinhart will come with 39mm watches again.


Why do you say that? From the threads here it seems like Steinhart is sticking with larger sizes. I would love smaller sizes but I don't see that happening.


----------



## e dantes

The next in my series I'm calling Steinhart GMT and Big Clocks in France. I like the view of the back of the clock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

nethiustr said:


> Good job, next year Steinhart will come with 39mm watches again.


I hadn't heard that either. It would be welcome but seems to go against the industry trend of larger watches.


----------



## nethiustr

Because of that.


----------



## e dantes

nethiustr said:


> Because of that.


That is the best source out there. Clearly, I was wrong and am happy about it. I am looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## phthano

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## phthano

(unintentional double post)


----------



## Braden Sites

Some recent photos I took of my 
Ocean One...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Braden Sites said:


> Some recent photos I took of my
> Ocean One...


Great to see an Ocean 1 at the ocean! (Since you're in Michigan, it might be a really big lake. In my mind it's an ocean.)

Next is my series is my GMT Coke by a big Mickey Mouse watch.







I should mention I put it on the Cincy Strap Works Bond MilStrap for a day as a break from the bracelet. It is so comfortable, my Steinhart is still on it two weeks later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden Sites

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



e dantes said:


> Great to see an Ocean 1 at the ocean! (Since you're in Michigan, it might be a really big lake. In my mind it's an ocean.)
> 
> Next is my series is my GMT Coke by a big Mickey Mouse watch.
> View attachment 9588154
> 
> I should mention I put it on the Cincy Strap Works Bond MilStrap for a day as a break from the bracelet. It is so comfortable, my Steinhart is still on it two weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the strap! The picture that follows is the one time I had my Ocean 1 on a strap other then the stock one. I should probably change it back...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugo.snavdn

I'd love to join the club with my O1V and share some photos but it is impossible bcause i'm new here on forums. I understand that new members cant offer in selling section but here... Maybe next time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



nethiustr said:


> Because of that.


That's welcome news


----------



## jatco

I like that timepiece.. 'homage' to a 'Sub', as I recently saw on another forum...- And with an ETA 2824-2 movement, seems like a respectable piece, IMO. 
I'd certainly consider it...!!


----------



## trf2271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

I recommend putting the strap back on every once in a while.

This is a nice clock on Mont Saint Michel.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

e dantes said:


> I recommend putting the strap back on every once in a while.
> 
> This is a nice clock on Mont Saint Michel.
> View attachment 9606554
> 
> .


.
Been there.. and love the drive up to the 'Mont'.. Very Charming.. |>
.
Nice timepiece too...!!


----------



## bhilton5898

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

Hey, Totally new here, to watch collecting and forums in general haha, So i read the first couple of pages, did you guys ever get the steinhart owners club thing going or....? I just got my steinhart Ocean one last week.


----------



## trf2271

roman1191 said:


> Hey, Totally new here, to watch collecting and forums in general haha, So i read the first couple of pages, did you guys ever get the steinhart owners club thing going or....? I just got my steinhart Ocean one last week.


You're in it right now! Welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

trf2271 said:


> You're in it right now! Welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha got it that's awesome, on the first page they were talking about getting in touch with gunter for a special case back, that ever happen ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Any eagle eyed ocean one owners out there that can spot what is 'custom' about mine?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRob

The 'new' 10-minute bezel insert from the O1VR...with yellow C3 lumedot? Or also custom replaced?
The 10-minute bezel insert doesn't have that aluminum inner ring as the old ones, right?

Greets
RR


----------



## Braden Sites

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



maccasvanquish said:


> Any eagle eyed ocean one owners out there that can spot what is 'custom' about mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I see, the only thing I could spot was that on the bezel, most Ocean 1s at the 12 o'clock position on the bezel have the marker, then skip 10 and go to 20. Yours seems to have the 10 marker on the bezel. Seems like a small thing but that's only what I can spot. So custom bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



RoyalRob said:


> The 'new' 10-minute bezel insert from the O1VR...with yellow C3 lumedot? Or also custom replaced?
> The 10-minute bezel insert doesn't have that aluminum inner ring as the old ones, right?
> 
> Greets
> RR


Bingo! I love the look of the classic submariner- my ocean one didn't quite look the same...couldn't place my finger on what the difference was. Then I saw it...the stock ocean one's bezel has the aluminum colored inner ring and no 10 min mark. So yea, I installed the insert from O1VR Mk2.

Now that I've done it though....I'm not sure which one I prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



maccasvanquish said:


> Bingo! I love the look of the classic submariner- my ocean one didn't quite look the same...couldn't place my finger on what the difference was. Then I saw it...the stock ocean one's bezel has the aluminum colored inner ring and no 10 min mark. So yea, I installed the insert from O1VR Mk2.
> 
> Now that I've done it though....I'm not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

maccasvanquish said:


> On a black Nato for some fall fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



maccasvanquish said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new one looks better. Good job for switching... at least I think so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRob

maccasvanquish said:


> maccasvanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! I love the look of the classic submariner- my ocean one didn't quite look the same...couldn't place my finger on what the difference was. Then I saw it...the stock ocean one's bezel has the aluminum colored inner ring and no 10 min mark. So yea, I installed the insert from O1VR Mk2.
> 
> Now that I've done it though....I'm not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

New insert:
- triangel more in harmony...lumedot is a tas smaller. Old dot looks too massive.
- insert size more in harmony with dial...especially the hour dots. With the old insert it looks a bit odd compared to the submariner.

My 2 cents. I love(d) the oceans anyway:sunglasses:

Greets RR


----------



## TheGanzman

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



maccasvanquish said:


> Bingo! I love the look of the classic submariner- my ocean one didn't quite look the same...couldn't place my finger on what the difference was. Then I saw it...the stock ocean one's bezel has the aluminum colored inner ring and no 10 min mark. So yea, I installed the insert from O1VR Mk2.
> 
> Now that I've done it though....I'm not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MINUTE you get tired of that "10" bezel insert, *I* will TAKE it - assuming you can remove it w/out damage...


----------



## jatco

RoyalRob said:


> New insert:
> - triangel more in harmony...lumedot is a tas smaller. Old dot looks too massive.
> - insert size more in harmony with dial...especially the hour dots. With the old insert it looks a bit odd compared to the submariner.
> 
> My 2 cents. I love(d) the oceans anyway:sunglasses:
> 
> Greets RR


.
Personally, I prefer the stock.. with the bezel a bit narrower..and without the 10min marker, makes it rather 'unique'..in its own right..! ..and I prefer the narrower hands, which suites the dial better too, IMO....!


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Still honeymooning with this one... I love how versatile it is.


----------



## roman1191

Got this a week ago, in love with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Hey everybody, new to the forum and as a new Steinhart owner I wanted to briefly introduce myself. I have a small collection of watches I rotate through to keep them in good condition and a couple of months back one of my cigar forum members posted a pic in the watch forum of his OVM 1. After doing some research on it brought me to this forum and quite a bit of reading on the Steinhart brand. Well I love submariners type watches and eventually found myself being the owners of an Ocean One Green


----------



## trf2271

JDom58 said:


> Hey everybody, new to the forum and as a new Steinhart owner I wanted to briefly introduce myself. I have a small collection of watches I rotate through to keep them in good condition and a couple of months back one of my cigar forum members posted a pic in the watch forum of his OVM 1. After doing some research on it brought me to this forum and quite a bit of reading on the Steinhart brand. Well I love submariners type watches and eventually found myself being the owners of an Ocean One Green
> 
> View attachment 9678322


Congrats, it looks great!


----------



## AJPointless

Out and about.
Ocean GMT Black


----------



## sweeperdk

Newly ghosted bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

Is it hard to change bazels, without sending it out, as in changing it by yourself ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



roman1191 said:


> Is it hard to change bazels, without sending it out, as in changing it by yourself ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the ghosting without removing the bezel insert, however removing it isn't difficult.

Heat it up with a blow dryer and twist the bezel insert. It'll pop off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



sweeperdk said:


> I did the ghosting without removing the bezel insert, however removing it isn't difficult.
> 
> Heat it up with a blow dryer and twist the bezel insert. It'll pop off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh got it, how about putting it back on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteCat

The ghosted bazel blend in the grey dial very well! How did u ghost the bazel?


----------



## Peteagus

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

How'd you pull this off without removing the insert? I want to try this myself, but I'm worried the bleach would deteriorate the seals...



sweeperdk said:


> I did the ghosting without removing the bezel insert, however removing it isn't difficult.
> 
> Heat it up with a blow dryer and twist the bezel insert. It'll pop off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



svendsenp said:


> How'd you pull this off without removing the insert? I want to try this myself, but I'm worried the bleach would deteriorate the seals...


I held the watch in the bleach, so that only the insert and part of the bezel was in contact with it.

I very much doubt any seals will deteriorate by doing it like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

".. The ghosted bazel blend in the grey dial very well! "...
.
I like... Well done..!!


----------



## WhiteCat

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Thanks for sharing; great work!


sweeperdk said:


> I held the watch in the bleach, so that only the insert and part of the bezel was in contact with it.
> 
> I very much doubt any seals will deteriorate by doing it like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

sweeperdk said:


> Newly ghosted bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now that looks right! Congrats


----------



## iwantone

Beautiful watches. I need to get back into this club.


----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco

If I had some 'loose coin' to spend, I'd pick one of these up....!!


----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BossKelvin

Joining the club !


----------



## Lenix38

Just got mine two weeks ago. Love it!


----------



## Daemonultimate




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Daemonultimate said:


> View attachment 9860050


I love this! That's the first GMT I like...not a fan of the coke/Pepsi bezels.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970

Finally back into a Steinhart! A couple of years ago, I had a O1 Pepsi GMT and a Vintage GMT. But, they were sold off to fund towards something else. I posted pics of them about 100 pages back in this thread. :-d Anyway... fast forward a couple of years and I have been eyeing the OVM and itching to pick one up. Well, a trade opportunity presented itself and boom! Very happy with it! And, as an added bonus timekeeping is great. It is running about +3 seconds!


----------



## AJPointless

Relaxing and enjoying a beer after a day out riding the bike.


----------



## n1k0

AJPointless said:


> Relaxing and enjoying a beer after a day out riding the bike.
> View attachment 9908154


Wait, do these come with a domed crystal nowadays or did you swap it yourself? Looks infinitely much better imho!


----------



## boatswain

Hi guys. 

Figure this is a place to ask to get a bunch of opinions and maybe pics. 

Looking at the ocean 500Ti. 
Can I pull of the flatter case with my smidge under 7" wrist (maybe 6.75" on a scrawny cold day)? I have a mostly flat wrist and can pull off an armida a2 just. 

Any pics looking down and along the arm to
See
How flush the case sits would be great. I'm also happy to post pics of my wrist if that helps. 

I also like to wear my watches fairly snug at this size so that may help nestle the case back into the wrist (if that works with the ocean case). 

As always thanks for the help and any insight.


----------



## Henryrover

Showing my newly acquired Ocean vintage GMT


----------



## Blacktocomm

Had to snap a Lume picture under the supermoon this weekend. And the fact that we were in Capitol Reef for the supermoon made it a little better.


----------



## knezz

Dressing up Ovm 2 on shell cordovan.


----------



## SirVantes

Vintage style Oceans (Legacy and OVR mk1)


----------



## pop4

Gym wrist shot:


----------



## jerryf1

I just received my first Steinhart watch (Ocean One Black Ceramic) and I feel that I made a wise decision. From what I have read online and seen on YouTube, the overall consensus is quite positive overall. I am personally extremely happy with my purchase and feel that this is a timepiece that can be passed on from generation to generation. Anyway, I hope to learn a great deal and possibly make a few worthwhile contributions along the way. I am proud to call myself a member of the "Ocean Owners Club" and will do my best to represent the brand and fellow members with in the highest regard, both online and in real life.


----------



## joeytjchen

Onion rings.


----------



## Dec1968

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



boatswain said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Figure this is a place to ask to get a bunch of opinions and maybe pics.
> 
> Looking at the ocean 500Ti.
> Can I pull of the flatter case with my smidge under 7" wrist (maybe 6.75" on a scrawny cold day)? I have a mostly flat wrist and can pull off an armida a2 just.
> 
> Any pics looking down and along the arm to
> See
> How flush the case sits would be great. I'm also happy to post pics of my wrist if that helps.
> 
> I also like to wear my watches fairly snug at this size so that may help nestle the case back into the wrist (if that works with the ocean case).
> 
> As always thanks for the help and any insight.


In short, no. It will look awful. You need a bigger wrist for the crazy flatness of the Steinhart. I have had three because I'm that stupid. Sold all three. Each time I tried to convince myself. Each time I realized I was crazy.

Now if Steinhart would curve the lugs like this anyone could wear the watch......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## sefrcoko

boatswain said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Figure this is a place to ask to get a bunch of opinions and maybe pics.
> 
> Looking at the ocean 500Ti.
> Can I pull of the flatter case with my smidge under 7" wrist (maybe 6.75" on a scrawny cold day)? I have a mostly flat wrist and can pull off an armida a2 just.
> 
> Any pics looking down and along the arm to
> See
> How flush the case sits would be great. I'm also happy to post pics of my wrist if that helps.
> 
> I also like to wear my watches fairly snug at this size so that may help nestle the case back into the wrist (if that works with the ocean case).
> 
> As always thanks for the help and any insight.


I had 3 Steinharts and sold two of them because I'm not a big fan of the flat lug design. The only one I kept was the OTi500 because the lighter weight somehow made it seem like a better fit on my wrist. I know the case is essentially the same on many of their models, but that's still what I felt even if it's all in my head . My wrist is a flat 6.5 inches so I personally think you'll be fine with this watch but others will disagree of course. I too would love curved lugs but it bothers me less with the OTi500 compared to their different models like the Vintage GMT or even the OVM. My two cents, ymmv...


----------



## boatswain

thanks for the responses guys. appreciated. ill certainly be chiming in if i order one


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoHands

Ocean Two. My first Steinhart....


----------



## TwoHands

Ocean Two. First Steinhart....https://goo.gl/photos/L83Xch1tzArbsYdh7


----------



## TwoHands

Ocean Two....


----------



## paul02

Pepsi's back from servicing. Loving the shine.


----------



## technics100

Just got hold of a 2nd hand Ocean one this morning, all I can say is WOW.. quality is superb.. I had an Alpha Sub, but this thing is a different league.. I did have a debaufre several years ago which I regretted selling, so this is a fine replacement..


----------



## boatswain

Happy to join























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

I'm in.


----------



## Fridaysniper

I'm in too.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970

Excellent idea.


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, great watch


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridavey

I'm in. Arrived in the post today. Love it already.


----------



## ridavey

Does anyone else have this problem, the lip on the clasp is rubbing on the first link? Thanks.


----------



## boatswain

I have experienced similar with many watches. No need to worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

I'm in baby...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

ridavey said:


> Does anyone else have this problem, the lip on the clasp is rubbing on the first link? Thanks.


Better than the alternative, which is the lip sticking out to snag on anything nearby, which happens on some other bracelets.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## iwantone

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greatphotos!


----------



## boatswain

Thanks!

It's an incredibly photogenic watch. Everything seems to look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

ridavey said:


> Does anyone else have this problem, the lip on the clasp is rubbing on the first link? Thanks.


Same thing, it did it on both of the Ocean One models I owned. I don't pay any attention to it anymore though.


----------



## watch0b0y

Anyone wearing the OVM with a leather strap? 

Sent from my Z955A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

watch0b0y said:


> Anyone wearing the OVM with a leather strap?


----------



## mamutarka




----------



## Relo60

Wearing today for Club Steinhart, Steinhart GMT black/red on Inox leather strap. So much lighter with a leather strap.


----------



## MartinR01

Super steiny....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

Eleven years and still ticking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

mrpete said:


> Eleven years and still ticking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


11yrs?? Wow! I didn't know they'd been making them that long. Has it served you well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

MartinR01 said:


> 11yrs?? Wow! I didn't know they'd been making them that long. Has it served you well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep never been serviced. It has been on my wrist since Saturday and has only lost about 20 sec.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

mrpete said:


> Yep never been serviced. It has been on my wrist since Saturday and has only lost about 20 sec.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is awesome! Feel like we need a 'who has the oldest steinhart' thread! 11 years is pretty impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

mrpete said:


> Yep never been serviced. It has been on my wrist since Saturday and has only lost about 20 sec.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb! Is it the same dimensions as the new ones? I see the logo has changed slightly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

MartinR01 said:


> Superb! Is it the same dimensions as the new ones? I see the logo has changed slightly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first model was 39mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



mrpete said:


> The first model was 39mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting, i bet that will shock a few on the forums thats always saying if only it was 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTie

Is there any model smaller than 42mm in diameter? I've a ridiculously thin wrist.. :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlackTie

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! Such a beautiful watch!! What is the model number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

That's the Ocean Titanium 500 Premium.

Let me know if I can answer anything for you. I also have a fairly comprehensive review over on the dive watch subforum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTie

boatswain said:


> That's the Ocean Titanium 500 Premium.
> 
> Let me know if I can answer anything for you. I also have a fairly comprehensive review over on the five watch subforum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks boatswain! Just read your brilliant review! Very comprehensive and great photos! Such a pity the size is slightly too big for my wrist.. Is there any similar model smaller in diameter? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain

I don't believe there is any smaller option. 

How big is your wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTie

boatswain said:


> I don't believe there is any smaller option.
> 
> How big is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


16.5cm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DB0954A4

Today..........


----------



## boatswain

BlackTie said:


> 16.5cm
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I think I'm about 170. I could double check but if your wrist is more flat than round it may work for you. I was hesitant for some time about fit but thought it worth it to try and was happy with the result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

Daily wearer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTie

boatswain said:


> I think I'm about 170. I could double check but if your wrist is more flat than round it may work for you. I was hesitant for some time about fit but thought it worth it to try and was happy with the result.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's very kind boatswain! I wish I could try it before ordering it. I love this watch so much, it's absolutely gorge!! It's just that I'm a wee bit worried about the size as I always had been self conscious about the size of my wrist...


----------



## trf2271

My daily


----------



## boatswain

Black Tie

I seem to be 170-5 depending on how tight I pull the string. 

Let me know if you want anything else. 

I went for it even with doubts about fit as I reckoned I could return it or sell it for what I paid as resale seems quite strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

MartinR01 said:


> Daily wearer...


You've had the original glass replaced? I note the abscence of the cyclops. Obviously worked out for you. I got my local jeweller to replace the Ocean One Black glass with a domed sapphire crystal and leaks aplenty. Still at the jewellers getting sorted but he is not happy!. Hope to get it back soon and hope it no longer leaks!


----------



## Erburn

I want in the club!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR01

Red PeeKay said:


> You've had the original glass replaced? I note the abscence of the cyclops. Obviously worked out for you. I got my local jeweller to replace the Ocean One Black glass with a domed sapphire crystal and leaks aplenty. Still at the jewellers getting sorted but he is not happy!. Hope to get it back soon and hope it no longer leaks!


Thats bad news pal, I'd like to see One with a domed Sapphire. I removed the cyclops myself with a lighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

MartinR01 said:


> Thats bad news pal, I'd like to see One with a domed Sapphire. I removed the cyclops myself with a lighter


It came away okay?? There is a whole thread dedicated to trying to get the cyclops off the Steiny..... and it ain't pretty. The conclusion to the whole thread was don't bother trying and replace the sapphire which is what I did. Even Steinhart recommended against trying to unglue it..... reckon they use some super duper strong glue that resists all efforts to loosen it including small nuclear devices.


----------



## yankeexpress

...........................OB..........................OBM (custom).........................OVM


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MartinR01

yankeexpress said:


>


That looks really good! Where did you source the sapphire and how much. Did the water not ruin the watch then? The cyclops came off pretty easy to be fair, I've done it with two steinys now, just wiped the glue residue off after and its happy days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

MartinR01 said:


> That looks really good! Where did you source the sapphire and how much. Did the water not ruin the watch then? The cyclops came off pretty easy to be fair, I've done it with two steinys now, just wiped the glue residue off after and its happy days


Bezels are stock OEM aluminum inserts. Crystals are OEM sapphire, no replacements.

OceanBlack do not come with cyclops (neither does the Vintage GMT)


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



MartinR01 said:


> That's interesting, i bet that will shock a few on the forums thats always saying if only it was 40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many of us know they made an smaller one but there are lots who don't still. They really should offer both options.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## ridavey

Can anyone recommend a nice green nylon strap for my ocean one. I have this nato but don't like it. I want a non nato strap please.


----------



## gzervali2006

i really like the pepsi steinhart looks sharp


----------



## Lord99

Hi Ridavey, I can recommend you a green canvas from Miro. They fit very well the Oceans (OVM for me). Here the link:

https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/


----------



## Phariance

Got my first Steinhart this week...


----------



## twintop




----------



## fendushi

Received this less than 24 hours ago...







Just a question about the movement, When I try to manually wind it fully, I did not hear a click noise when the clutch disengage. I can keep winding indefinitely no click sound. I have several other watches with ETA 2824 movements and I can hear a louder prominent "click-click" when the watch is fully wound. I have would it over 60 turns so I guess the clutch is working, otherwise I would have a broken movement by now. I have 2 watches that does this but they both have Japanese movements.

Anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## sgt.brimer

My first Steinhart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Like to see this has become such a big thread.


----------



## WTM

trf2271 said:


> My daily


Love the look of that watch!


----------



## fendushi

For those of you who are still unsure about getting one, none of these photos will reflect the full quality and feel of these watches. i bought mine and wanted to take advantage of their return policy, was planning to check it out without taking any wrapping off and send it back. I thought to myself there is absolutely no way I would keep this after a recent purchase of one of their premium models. I was so wrong! Like the premium model, I decided to keep this 1 second after opening the box.

It's not just the watch, it's the quality and feel of the bracelet... it's smooth, no stiff links but solid. Even the clasp doesn't feel tinny. And that cyclops, even though it's not 2.5x... it doesn't look like a piece of plastic that is stuck on the crystal like other similar homages. I can definitely see AR coating on the cyclops.



Now I am looking to get an OVM, or an OV. Maybe an OVR as well...


----------



## fendushi

I have read and watched quite a few reviews of these watches and some complained that the clasp is tinny. Mine doesn't feel tinny at all, it's sturdier than other sub homages with non push button that I have handled. Then I noticed that my clasp looks a little different than the ones in the reviews. Has Steinhart listened to their customers and made improvements on the clasp? I don't have an earlier model for reference.

Here is a quick shot of my clasp:


----------



## overcrash

Hi guys, I am looking at acquiring a titanium 500 and done some research on it. Apparently some reviewers feedback that the oyster bracelet and the clasp can be better. 
My concern is, are 3rd party oyster bracelet for the titanium readily available? I don't mind SS or titanium.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Ovm2


----------



## boatswain

I have no complaints about the OT500 bracelet. It does what it needs to do and I thought the screw pins were well above par. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL




----------



## Fridaysniper

knezz said:


> View attachment 11456034
> 
> Ovm2


Looks lovely. I'm afraid the bezel pip not being on the 12 sends my OCD through the roof. I can't stand it if mine is not centred perfectly on the 12.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

maccasvanquish said:


> On a black Nato for some fall fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your pictures just made me order an Ocean One and a black Maratac band. Thanks!


----------



## fendushi

Thought I would share this pic in this thread.


----------



## Krinkle

Can't wait to post my own wristshot but I need to be patient for a couple more days.....
OVM2 is sitting lonely in some warehouse right now.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Krinkle

Jippy: here she is.
Just out of the box and only 5 mins ago sized....
Pic isn't great, but who cares.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Good choice Krinkle, enjoy it. That's a great watch!


----------



## Fridaysniper

Yeah, great watch. I wear mine 5 days a week now and I love it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepy96

I finally found my daily wearer. I've had it about a month and it's running +2.5 secs a day. It's so easy to wear. I've never owned a watch that I preferred on the bracelet, but it's so much better than on a nato. And I love that it doesn't look like a copy of another watch, it takes some cues sure, but it looks like it's own thing.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile

Got it Wednesday. Have it on the bracelet today to try it out.
Still need to size it properly, but might not as Summer is coming and I have a Nato for it.


----------



## spencers

Just got my O1


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat

Absolutely drooling over here. It'd be between a Military and Vintage Red for me. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## joeytjchen

Just sharing the very special OVM I got from the fiancée! Both were pretty much love at first sight heh









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz




----------



## evoboost18

Fookus said:


> View attachment 11666426


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

Picked up a Steinhart Ocean 1 Ceramic about a year ago from a member on the forum. Love the watch and the quality is insane at the price point. My only gripe is clasp and I see others have the same opinion. It's never popped off but just looks and feels cheap on a pretty darn good bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subsoniic

New Member, 1st post - been lurking around but decided to sign up today. I myself LOVE Steinhart watches, they are truly a lot of watch for the price, I own other brands to but tend to gravitate towards Steinhart watches, not only for quality but they have GREAT customer service. Below is my current collection with an OVM MK.2.5 on the way !

Ocean Vintage Red 
GMT ceramic - removed cyclops
Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## Lord99

Welcome Subsoniic! You have made a great start indeed.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## twintop




----------



## boatswain

i love the bronze ocean.

If it had a bronze or ceramic bezel insert i would be in.


----------



## tgetzen

Deleted


----------



## GnarKing

Fookus said:


> View attachment 11733850


Dude, thats hot. Looks fantastic on the leather! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing

love my Ocean 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Newest member check-in

I feel great to be part of the Club


----------



## lvt

Mandatory wrist shot


----------



## Lord99

Welcome on board Ivt! Nice choice you've made.


----------



## Ginseng108




----------



## jatco

Like it..Alot...!!


----------



## Red PeeKay

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

So this finally arrived today..... first impressions were... bleah! Oh Gunter what is with that shocking looking band. You really can't be serious can you?? Washed out, skinny and looks like it was found in a second hand store. So got immediately to work and put some new shoes on the girl.

A 22m Steinhart dark brown military leather band coupled with one of their buckles. Not enamoured of the buckle, the sides poking out didn't look as prominent on the website. So have ordered an OEM narrower 22mm bronze buckle (a wider version of the one on the crappy green strap). Hope that works.

Would like to throw a bronze deployment clasp on, however Steinhart only do a 22mm for a rubber band. Can anyone steer me in the direction of a nice bronze deployment clasp that would fit the 22mm leather band??

Now it looks stunning!! A couple of semi lume shots to finish off.

I like the way the lume looks vintage which I suspect is due to the brass chapter ring lending it a golden glow. It really does glow in the light at times.

Of course now for my next problem.... to patina or not to patina is the question. I really like the semi shiny look to the watch, so have some renaissance wax inbound. Will set the patina at semi shiny. Not a big fan of the "left at the bottom of the ocean for a hundred years" look some of the watches on here sport.

This now has me in a spin. Was looking at the Gruppo Gamma bronze with the blue dial, but this one looks so good with the grey dial. Which way do I go?? Damn, I'm torn.


----------



## AJPointless

I love my modded and tuned OGMTB...
...But I've been thinking of selling it lately...

What should I do? I'm on the fence and can't decide...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

AJPointless said:


> I love my modded and tuned OGMTB...
> ...But I've been thinking of selling it lately...
> 
> What should I do? I'm on the fence and can't decide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you want to sell it, your watch looks very nice. The bezel is ceramic right?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJPointless

lvt said:


> Why do you want to sell it, your watch looks very nice. The bezel is ceramic right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Yes, the bezel is ceramic. It also has a custom double-domed sapphire crystal with blue AR on the inside, and I had the 2893-2 Top movement balanced by a professional so it keeps far more accurate time than it did stock.

I don't know, don't get me wrong, I love this watch, and this is my second Steinhart (I also owned a Ti500), but I think I might just be looking for something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

AJPointless said:


> Yes, the bezel is ceramic. It also has a custom double-domed sapphire crystal with blue AR on the inside, and I had the 2893-2 Top movement balanced by a professional so it keeps far more accurate time than it did stock.
> 
> I don't know, don't get me wrong, I love this watch, and this is my second Steinhart (I also owned a Ti500), but I think I might just be looking for something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a Pepsi last week, love it and I already know I will have a ceramic bezel insert on it one day...

If I knew about your intention to sell yours before my watch's purchase we could have made a deal.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJPointless

lvt said:


> I just bought a Pepsi last week, love it and I already know I will have a ceramic bezel insert on it one day...
> 
> If I knew about your intention to sell yours before my watch's purchase we could have made a deal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


LOL! It's all good. I'm only debating it right now.

As for the Pepsi, I'm glad you got one. I love the Pepsi bezel, it's a classic throwback to the original PanAm's, which were true works of functional art made for flight crews. The only reason I didn't get a Pepsi myself was because the bezel is aluminum, and they're well-known for scratching...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

AJPointless said:


> LOL! It's all good. I'm only debating it right now.
> 
> As for the Pepsi, I'm glad you got one. I love the Pepsi bezel, it's a classic throwback to the original PanAm's, which were true works of functional art made for flight crews. The only reason I didn't get a Pepsi myself was because the bezel is aluminum, and they're well-known for scratching...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Pepsi bezel as well, but for long term if they don't offer a ceramic or sapphire Pepsi bezel insert for the O1, I would replace the old one with the black ceramic insert.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc

I know that there will be an Ocean One in my collection shortly - amazing looking watches.


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - We are a pair of lucky guys to each own that one - MY absolute favorite watch!


----------



## Red PeeKay

sector445 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


Is that the Ocean 1 Vintage Military? Can't work out the model. Looks like the Vintage, but hands are different.


----------



## sector445

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that the Ocean 1 Vintage Military?


Not,
This is Ocean 1 Vintage..

Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sector445

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that the Ocean 1 Vintage Military? Can't work out the model. Looks like the Vintage, but hands are different.


This is the old model..









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

So what has changed on the new version ?


----------



## Red PeeKay

sector445 said:


> This is the old model..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


Ahh, thanks for that. Shame they aren't offering that anymore, I much prefer the mercedes hands and no date. I find the new hour sword hand is just a tad too wide for my liking.


----------



## TheGanzman

Wearing mine, which was sympathetically restored/upgraded by Steinhart last year, as I type this:







It remains my all time FAVORITE watch EVER - it is literally not for sale at ANY price!


----------



## Leonine

Still think FC has the best execution. Gawgeous !!


----------



## DoctorWolf

TheGanzman said:


> Wearing mine, which was sympathetically restored/upgraded by Steinhart last year, as I type this:
> It remains my all time FAVORITE watch EVER - it is literally not for sale at ANY price!


Great watch but you really wouldn't trade it for the Rolex it is based on? If not that's very fine but I'm curious to know why.


----------



## TheGanzman

DoctorWolf said:


> Great watch but you really wouldn't trade it for the Rolex it is based on? If not that's very fine but I'm curious to know why.


Sure - if it was a Rolex Submariner Comex Ref#5514, LOL! I've had a dozen Submariners - frankly, I HATE the newest variant #114060 - dead flat crystal, applied indices, non-C3 lume, STUPIDLY thick crown guards, odd lug-endlink "look" IMHO; all that and the associated "assumptions" about a Rolex-wearing person, at least here in SoCal. Add to all that the WORRY about EACH & EVERY nick/scratch that it gets reducing its resale value, the worry over loss/theft, and the stupid $ it costs to have it serviced - been THERE, done THAT - NO MORE!


----------



## DoctorWolf

TheGanzman said:


> Sure - if it was a Rolex Submariner Comex Ref#5514, LOL! I've had a dozen Submariners - frankly, I HATE the newest variant #114060 - dead flat crystal, applied indices, non-C3 lume, STUPIDLY thick crown guards, odd lug-endlink "look" IMHO; all that and the associated "assumptions" about a Rolex-wearing person, at least here in SoCal. Add to all that the WORRY about EACH & EVERY nick/scratch that it gets reducing its resale value, the worry over loss/theft, and the stupid $ it costs to have it serviced - been THERE, done THAT - NO MORE!


Thanks for your reply. It makes a lot of sense when you put it this way. It's funny because I have a Steinhart and my goal at the moment is to get a Submariner. I didn't realise you could go the other way around so to speak. But that's fair enough


----------



## lvt

If you can afford a Sub then go for it, I'm not a fan of the Sub so my choice for Steinhart has nothing to do with Rolex. I just want an accurate and reliable watch for my daily use. So I aimed at an ETA based diver watch. For less than $500 it's hard to find a better watch than the Ocean 1 GMT that they offer.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

My OceanOneVintageRed MkI


----------



## fendushi

I am happy to report after 7 weeks of owning this watch, it's been running within COSC specs, +3 seconds a day!

I wear it consistently about 5 days a week. I hand wind the movement if I don't wear it the next day.

Very minimal scratches so far on the case and bracelet. Even the clasp has less scratches than similar watches that I have had in the past, in the same time frame.

I bought this watch out of impulse, it was one of those "Why not?" purchases. Turned out to be one of the best purchases in my collection in terms of usability and wrist time.


----------



## lvt

Yes good things usually happen when you less expected it.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi

I thought the cyclops and the lack to tapering on the bracelet would bother me.... not at all! The quality and the overall feel of the watch more than makes up for it.

I have read and watched a few reviews that mentioned the clasp feels cheap and tinny... not true! It does not have the tinny feeling, it feels solid to me. Maybe Steinhart have upgraded their clasp recently.


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage day...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Not strictly a steinhart but....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Couldn't put off getting one any longer. 
Had an Ocean One Black a while back. Sold it. Regretted it ever since so ordered direct from Steinhart this GMT. 
Arrived on Friday after FedEx initially delivered to the wrong address !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Count me in!!!! Just received it today!!! Wow pictures just don't do it justice









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose

Got this from a friend today at a price I couldn't pass. It wasn't on my radar I had planned a Seiko sumo next but the price was right to atleast try this one


----------



## lvt

jdanefrantz said:


> Count me in!!!! Just received it today!!! Wow pictures just don't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Looks perfect on your wrist. Congrats!

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

RubyRose said:


> Got this from a friend today at a price I couldn't pass. It wasn't on my radar I had planned a Seiko sumo next but the price was right to atleast try this one


I believe that the Sumo can wait... You don't see a Titanium watch every day, right?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose

It's very lately used hardly any wear and I got it for £200 so I thought I couldn't pass I'll wear it for a while and if I don't like it I'll flip it easy for £350

So far so good! Solid bezel action and the lume is fantastic it's making me look even more for a blue pelagos


----------



## pokpok

My Ocean One PVD black with vintage red dial that was a special order from Steinhart. I hate to see it go but I might list it FS to help fund for something new.


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## dazeduno




----------



## cazone

OVM with a ocean one vintage red bezel inlay 
And a Steinhart NATO strap.


----------



## NoSound2507

Just got my OVR a few months ago (Dec 2016), can I join the owners club?


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2764-6.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## MrSinister

Soon in the club as well. An Ocean 44 GMT en route


----------



## lloydchristmas

tag_mclaren said:


> View attachment 11985538


I didn't realize these had a matte dial, very nice!


----------



## mizzare

My GMT-Ocean 1, I have already showed it in the other thread, but anyways...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Does the word Ocean GMT look more red or purple in real life? (I can imagine if you edited the pic, it can possibly change the tone...it happens when I edit my OT500, it turns more blue than it is in real life (a more turquoise color)


----------



## mizzare

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Does the word Ocean GMT look more red or purple in real life? (I can imagine if you edited the pic, it can possibly change the tone...it happens when I edit my OT500, it turns more blue than it is in real life (a more turquoise color)


Honestly, i am not sure. The picture is not edited, it is just resized, but probably it is something from the lighting, tomorrow i will check on day light and will say if it is more purple or same color as the GMT hand.


----------



## Rolo

Just got it back from my watchmaker after swapping to sword hands. Over the moon with the result. looks 100% better in my opinion (Yes I do happen to like the cyclops)


----------



## lvt

Rolo said:


> Just got it back from my watchmaker after swapping to sword hands. Over the moon with the result. looks 100% better in my opinion (Yes I do happen to like the cyclops)


Looks like a Ginault, but with better quality/price ratio.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

It looks awesome!!! How's the lume on the hands you installed?


----------



## mizzare

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Does the word Ocean GMT look more red or purple in real life? (I can imagine if you edited the pic, it can possibly change the tone...it happens when I edit my OT500, it turns more blue than it is in real life (a more turquoise color)


OK, so it turns out that there really is a little purple touch in the GMT sign, depending on the light and angle, sometimes it is red like the GMT hand and sometimes it looks purple. Hope that answers your question.

Greetings!


----------



## Red PeeKay

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

My Ocean 1 Black hard at work!










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## boatswain

OT500 Lume and AR catching the dusk light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaernurse

Count me in!! Love my OVM and Ocean vintage GMT..


----------



## mmason

I'm in! Loving my OVGMT....


----------



## mmason

A pic of my old Ocean One Vintage that I sadly had to sell to raise funds for another project. On a custom FraserMade Ammo strap.


----------



## mmason

trying the OVGMT on a ZuluDiver Tropic. 
Think it looks great and v comfortable strap too!


----------



## Eodtech

Is there any chance you guys would let me join the club...?? I have more Oceans too if that will help :roll:


----------



## mj421

Where do I sign up?


----------



## dickerwe

I should receive my first Steinhart, a Vintage GMT, in the mail next week, can't wait to become a member!


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Not the best of pictures I'll post more at a later date but here's my new love.


----------



## drcab

giddy up!


----------



## mmason




----------



## mkeric1

just got it today flooding cant stop fedex


----------



## lvt

mkeric1 said:


> just got it today flooding cant stop fedex
> View attachment 12474823


Maybe they are operating some sort of amphibious vehicles 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

more at @chriscentro


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Eodtech

No Date Divers... I have one more on the way to join the family :roll:


----------



## TheGanzman

Eodtech said:


> No Date Divers... I have one more on the way to join the family :roll:


Man, you got it B-A-D, Bob...


----------



## Ulfgarrr

My new Favorite nato strap for my beloved Ocean One Bronze baby 









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> Man, you got it B-A-D, Bob...


Hahahahaha... Yes, I believe I do. What is that old truism, "Step One is admitting you have a problem..." :roll: :-x


----------



## tedjosg2003

Ulfgarrr said:


> My new Favorite nato strap for my beloved Ocean One Bronze baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Great combo mate!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay

I'm in!! My new Ocean One 39 Green.


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Thanks  

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Some oldies but goodies. I love the Old Oceans and GMT's, but these colors are pretty amazing too...


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991

Ocean 39


----------



## oiljam

Just in, Ocean One 39. My first Steinhart


----------



## maccasvanquish

So the new 39mm ocean one's come with BGW9 lume (any lume shots btw?) it's superior to the somewhat lame C1 on the current 42mm Ocean ones. I wonder if Steinhart will upgrade the venerable ocean one black with BGW9.....an exhibition caseback wouldn't hurt either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

maccasvanquish said:


> So the new 39mm ocean one's come with BGW9 lume (any lume shots btw?) it's superior to the somewhat lame C1 on the current 42mm Ocean ones. I wonder if Steinhart will upgrade the venerable ocean one black with BGW9.....an exhibition caseback wouldn't hurt either!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The exhibition caseback is useless unless you have a decorated movement.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

lvt said:


> The exhibition caseback is useless unless you have a decorated movement.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Highly opinionated statement there, my friend. I love to see the 'guts' of my watch even without any decoration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Avoiding mercedes hands as much as possible lately.


----------



## mascherani

maccasvanquish said:


> So the new 39mm ocean one's come with BGW9 lume (any lume shots btw?) it's superior to the somewhat lame C1 on the current 42mm Ocean ones. I wonder if Steinhart will upgrade the venerable ocean one black with BGW9.....an exhibition caseback wouldn't hurt either!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but, is it predictable that Steinhart would make some "updates" in these next few months?


----------



## maccasvanquish

Well until they update the current ocean one....it remains my favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979

teejay said:


> I'm in!! My new Ocean One 39 Green.
> 
> View attachment 12518901


Perfect size


----------



## Lord99

Great pic!


maccasvanquish said:


> Well until they update the current ocean one....it remains my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this One, defenitly on my To Buy list

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintageRed MkI


----------



## airon11

A new 39 here.....


----------



## Fatvette

OV Red


----------



## j3T_




----------



## eZakalwe

My Ocean Titanium.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## no_frills00

Proud Owner of an Ocean One Ceramic Black!


----------



## boatswain

wet day on the coast 










500m should do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Vintag GMT ...


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Sam-e

Honestly surprised as to how it doesn't look too bad on my 6.3" wrist.

I got this for $150 with box and papers through a friend. Shoutout to him for this nice piece.


----------



## gkblues

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## lvt

O1 GMT


----------



## DuckaDiesel

First Steinhart for me.
42mm OVM MK3
The lug to lug is just perfect for my 7 inch flat wrist.
Love the way they did the end links so the next link drops down nicely.
Also thank you steinhart for not having the diver's extension. 
That also makes the clasp sit comfortably flush at the bottom of the wrist.
I am very impressed with overall Steinhart experience, from uber fast shipping, packing, quality, attention to detail....
Very well done!


----------



## Fookus

nav b 44 st1 premium


----------



## mtb2104

OVM 39


----------



## DuckaDiesel

mtb2104 said:


> OVM 39


Hey,
Is this the vintage or original mn strap? Is the stripe yellow or khaki? How does the stripe color match the indices in person?
I am trying to figure which option/stitching to order as well. 
Exceptional combo you got there


----------



## mtb2104

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



DuckaDiesel said:


> Hey,
> Is this the vintage or original mn strap? Is the stripe yellow or khaki? How does the stripe color match the indices in person?
> I am trying to figure which option/stitching to order as well.
> Exceptional combo you got there


Thank you for your kind words.
It's the older version of the vintage MN strap, and the strip is a dirty shade of yellow, and personally I think it matches the indices very well.

Here is another pic on the Marathon for your reference.


----------



## chriscentro

Steinhart Ocean GMT and some watch swag.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a few more Ocean's and GMT's for your consideration into the "Ocean Owners Club"...


----------



## Red PeeKay

Eodtech said:


> Here is a few more Ocean's and GMT's for your consideration into the "Ocean Owners Club"...


I think you might have a wee problem!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Eodtech

Hahaha, Thanks for noticing Red. But I think its well beyond a "wee problem" and it has developed into a much larger, full blown "issue" requiring some weekly counseling and some prescription medication... :roll: :-x 

Seriously though, I have throughly enjoyed collecting and wearing these special watches for a long time. They have brought me many years of immeasurable joy and have started countless conversations about watches in person and over the internet. I truly owe Mr Steinhart a beer or two and maybe even a whole dinner someday, to thank him for creating and developing these incredible timepieces..!!

I hope you all enjoy yours as much as I have cherished mine... 




Bob.


----------



## lvt

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



Eodtech said:


> Here is a few more Ocean's and GMT's for your consideration into the "Ocean Owners Club"...


Where are the missing bracelets?


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Eodtech

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



lvt said:


> Where are the missing bracelets?


Good eye and better question Ivt... I had those watches on NATO's and I took them off so I could fit them all the watch heads into the shot. It was a little tricky getting all of them to behave for the pic and it was just easier with out the NATO's getting in the way. Don't worry they are safe 

Bob.


----------



## TheGanzman

My OVM Mk. 1 is on its way over the "Ocean" as I type; headed to Greece for a relume in C3 Superluminova, along with having the case sides and bezel polished...

Interesting tidbit about the original MilSubs Ref#'s 5514 & 5517: When you do a Search on them and look at the pics online, they often look "brushed". I emailed my close friend and Rolex "Supercollector" about this - he's owned 4-5 of those MilSubs - and he said that they usually had "polished" case sides & polished bezels when in original "issued" condition. Furthermore, he said that the original NATO straps were often 18mm (on 20mm lug width)...


----------



## MrDagon007

chriscentro said:


> Steinhart Ocean GMT and some watch swag.


The Vintage GMT really looks awesome on most any strap.


----------



## FOOT SOUP

First post. Couldn’t be happier with this watch.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## gregg.masnick




----------



## rokoce

I guess I might as well enlist into your club with my latest addition. I am planning to swap the 22/20mm bracelet for the new 22/18mm one, but it looks just as good on this green Hirsch Arne strap I had in my drawer.


----------



## Swayndo

Wet snow in the wood.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

rokoce said:


> I guess I might as well enlist into your club with my latest addition. I am planning to swap the 22/20mm bracelet for the new 22/18mm one, but it looks just as good on this green Hirsch Arne strap I had in my drawer.
> 
> View attachment 12760429


You should try it, don't underestimate the beauty of steel.


----------



## rokoce

lvt said:


> You should try it, don't underestimate the beauty of steel.


I completely agree, it looks great on the bracelet, but I really enjoy heavily tapered bracelet like the one on my vintage Speedmaster from the Mark series where it tapers down from 22mm to 16mm (I think). So I think the new 22/18 version would be a great step into this direction.


----------



## Pgg365247

Greetings all... 

On Dec 26th I placed an order for an Ocean 1 Black Ceramic. It will be my first Steinhart and I'm very excited to receive it. Steinhart's website indicates they are on holiday until Jan 8, 2018 so it's anyones guess when I will receive it. I'm loving all the pictures and posts. Can't wait to be an "official member".


----------



## Pgg365247

maccasvanquish said:


> Well until they update the current ocean one....it remains my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This photo is what finalized my decision on which model Steinhart I wanted. This photo is a thing of beauty and IMHO a work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lvt

Pgg365247 said:


> Greetings all...
> 
> On Dec 26th I placed an order for an Ocean 1 Black Ceramic. It will be my first Steinhart and I'm very excited to receive it. Steinhart's website indicates they are on holiday until Jan 8, 2018 so it's anyones guess when I will receive it. I'm loving all the pictures and posts. Can't wait to be an "official member".


So it will be around Jan 15.

Still 2.5 weeks to go.


----------



## Pgg365247

lvt said:


> So it will be around Jan 15.
> 
> Still 2.5 weeks to go.


This is going to be a painful 2.5 weeks!


----------



## lvt

Pgg365247 said:


> This is going to be a painful 2.5 weeks!


Especially it only happens next year


----------



## maccasvanquish

Pgg365247 said:


> This photo is what finalized my decision on which model Steinhart I wanted. This photo is a thing of beauty and IMHO a work of art. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Well, the pic could be better, but I took my OVGMT to the place where its more famous forefather was supposed to be -- inside a cave. Alas, the lume went out quite fast, but c'est la vie. Still very happy with that piece.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Eodtech

Hi chrisentro - I just ordered this exact strap for my Vintage GMT too. Great minds I imagine :-x Looks great and awesome pic...!!


----------



## watch0b0y

rokoce said:


> I completely agree, it looks great on the bracelet, but I really enjoy heavily tapered bracelet like the one on my vintage Speedmaster from the Mark series where it tapers down from 22mm to 16mm (I think). So I think the new 22/18 version would be a great step into this direction.


Yep, why else people are going crazy for the new 39..the bracelet is the bomb

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y

Happy New Years! #ovm39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

watch0b0y said:


> Yep, why else people are going crazy for the new 39..the bracelet is the bomb
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Sold the original 22/20 and ordered the new 22/18mm bracelet; this is going to be a long 10 days before Steinhart returns and the delivery man rings!

But if they release OVGMT in 39, I'll still buy the smaller one in a heart beat. I read some complaints about the bezel action on 39 Oceans, but here the bezel is fixed, so ... my money is ready!


----------



## watch0b0y

rokoce said:


> Sold the original 22/20 and ordered the new 22/18mm bracelet; this is going to be a long 10 days before Steinhart returns and the delivery man rings!
> 
> But if they release OVGMT in 39, I'll still buy the smaller one in a heart beat. I read some complaints about the bezel action on 39 Oceans, but here the bezel is fixed, so ... my money is ready!


Bezel is fixed on my ovm 39, it is the limited edition, so guessing that they paid extra attention to these because of gnomon

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

watch0b0y said:


> Bezel is fixed on my ovm 39


Say what?


----------



## watch0b0y

n1k0 said:


> Say what?


Ie, no bezel play on my ovm 39

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

watch0b0y said:


> Bezel is fixed on my ovm 39, it is the limited edition, so guessing that they paid extra attention to these because of gnomon
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Sorry, just read your update. Im glad you are happy with your OVM 39


----------



## rokoce

Great to hear that, watch0b0y! What I wanted to point out was that there could be no bezel play with the potential 39mm OVGMT because the bezel doesn't rotate at all (it's fixed in place). Really looking forward to the day when Steinhart releases it.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## twintop




----------



## 92gli

Enjoying ovm 39 on a lazy Thursday


----------



## jerseydan31

(polishin' my Steinhart and Shark Zippo)


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## Eodtech

39mm Ocean1 Red/Red today... :-d


----------



## Terry Lennox

Out and about today.


----------



## n1k0

OVM 39


----------



## a to the k

Really happy with this OVMIII, running +2/d and looks really good on leather:


----------



## PKC

I didn't feel like this about a new watch in a long time...


----------



## PKC

Double-post.


----------



## lvt

Eodtech said:


> 39mm Ocean1 Red/Red today... :-d


Oops

I didn't even notice that this watch also exists in red.


----------



## Eodtech

lvt said:


> Oops
> 
> I didn't even notice that this watch also exists in red.


Hi Ivt, Yep, in both 39 and 42mm :-x And they are absolutely stunning in person...!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## househalfman

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## Swayndo

RotorBoater said:


> OVM 39


I fancied one of those but Steinhart doesn't sell them directly. I'd need to buy it from Singapore (at a higher price than they sell watches directly) then face inevitable import taxes on it. That turned me off.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Swayndo said:


> I fancied one of those but Steinhart doesn't sell them directly. I'd need to buy it from Singapore (at a higher price than they sell watches directly) then face inevitable import taxes on it. That turned me off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Understandable. I did have to buy through gnomon for $100 more but I was willing to pay extra for the 39mm version of an awesome watch. Ended up selling my 42mm OVM and OVR after buying this one


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## jerseydan31

RotorBoater said:


> OVM 39


RotorBoater,

what strap is that? Matches very well!!


----------



## RotorBoater

jerseydan31 said:


> RotorBoater,
> 
> what strap is that? Matches very well!!












Thanks! I was searching for a nice match and ended up coming across it on gnomon. I'm usually not a big fan of NATOs but I like this combo


----------



## n1k0

Works great on an admiralty grey phenomenato strap too


----------



## DuckaDiesel

I probably tried all the natos out there, ORCA from blushark with the cut flap is my favorite and super comfortable


----------



## jerseydan31

n1k0 said:


> Works great on an admiralty grey phenomenato strap too


WOW Guys thx. Wanted to buy a couple of the Phenomenato Straps but all of the 20mm short ones in brushed metal are out of stock!!! ARGH!!!

Might have to settle for the polished metal (not my favorite). A ton of youtubers and reviewers rave that these are the best straps on the market (on par with factory Omega straps).

Take care.


----------



## n1k0

jerseydan31 said:


> WOW Guys thx. Wanted to buy a couple of the Phenomenato Straps but all of the 20mm short ones in brushed metal are out of stock!!! ARGH!!!


Just be patient, took a month to receive mine and it's definitely worth it!



jerseydan31 said:


> (on par with factory Omega straps).


I wouldn't go as far as claiming that, but they're definitely the best natos I've ever owned for sure (including toxic and blushark). Just for the sake of nitpicking, I just wish harware would be a little better.


----------



## a to the k

OVM MKIII


----------



## jay27

My first Steinhart is on it's way!...Should be taking delivery this week... Ocean One 39 Green...


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## lvt

jay27 said:


> My first Steinhart is on it's way!...Should be taking delivery this week... Ocean One 39 Green...


Pure excitation


----------



## lvt

Sharing a good pizza


----------



## PKC

OVMIII


----------



## jay27

Received this today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

jay27 said:


> Received this today!
> View attachment 12838417
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! I really like the look of Steinhart's aluminum inserts over their ceramics I just wish the Ocean 39 Black had an aluminum option. It's got me considering this Kermit instead


----------



## jay27

RotorBoater said:


> Looks good! I really like the look of Steinhart's aluminum inserts over their ceramics I just wish the Ocean 39 Black had an aluminum option. It's got me considering this Kermit instead


I think you will really like it. The matte finish looks great and numbers on the bezel don't disappear under certain lighting like on the ceramic bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

One more....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

One more...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Travelller




----------



## kit7

New member here, this arrived earlier this week, my wife finally let me have a go. It came on a bracelet but this olive Nato from natostrapco looks good I think.














Sits high on the wrist though. 















*First impresssion;* 
it's my first no date watch, so the symmetrical dial is really clear. It's a bit quirky hearing the date change at 2 minutes to midnight! So far it's minus 4 secs a day. I have fairly large wrists, > 7 1/2 inches, this watch IMO would not suit a small wrist. Lume is good, lasts right through the night which is all I want, but the hands and hour markers are a different shade. But I had read about this before I bought it. Bezel action on this one is good, stiff enough so that it won't move accidentally, no back lash and I like the lume pip which is spot on at 12. The crown on mine sits properly with the 'S' vertical when it is screwed in, I'm not OCD but it's a nice bonus. Lots of reviewers commented on the different depth rating, to me it's another little quirk that makes the version 1 unique, thank you Gunthar, you did a great job making this one, just please don't re-release another version 1 in 42mm!


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys, yestarday arrived my ocean one ceramic.

It was not a easy choise, the ceramic or aluminum version but finnaly take the ceramic.









Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## datisdat

Really beautiful watches. I have decided to go Ocean. Don't know which ocean to buy tho. Should it be the OVM or the Ocean One? When I look at the OVM it really looks great, but really want that ceremic bezel, on the other hand that Ocean One looks stunning too, but don't like the dateloop on the crystal. I see a lot of you have an OVM with nato-strap, and I don't see much of you guys having any Ocean One's with them? Could some of you maybe show how it looks with different kind of nato-straps just to help me decide which watch to go for?


----------



## RotorBoater

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



datisdat said:


> Really beautiful watches. I have decided to go Ocean. Don't know which ocean to buy tho. Should it be the OVM or the Ocean One? When I look at the OVM it really looks great, but really want that ceremic bezel, on the other hand that Ocean One looks stunning too, but don't like the dateloop on the crystal. I see a lot of you have an OVM with nato-strap, and I don't see much of you guys having any Ocean One's with them? Could some of you maybe show how it looks with different kind of nato-straps just to help me decide which watch to go for?


If you want an ocean one without the cyclops on the crystal, a lot of people hit it with a lighter flame for a second and it comes right off. If you're willing to try that out.

Here's someone's Ocean 39 with the cyclops taken off


----------



## datisdat

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



RotorBoater said:


> If you want an ocean one without the cyclops on the crystal, a lot of people hit it with a lighter flame for a second and it comes right off. If you're willing to try that out.
> 
> Here's someone's Ocean 39 with the cyclops taken off


Haha as you can tell I am pretty new at watches. But it looks waay much better without the magnifier. Thanks for the tip, probably will do it.


----------



## karmadrome

My new O1VR on a Graf vintage saddle leather strap - I've been longing for this look ever since I saw a picture of a vintage Sub on a similar strap.. Extremely happy with it.









Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

karmadrome said:


> My new O1VR on a Graf vintage saddle leather strap - I've been longing for this look ever since I saw a picture of a vintage Sub on a similar strap.. Extremely happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Congrats looks really nice . The brown strap gives the perfect retro look

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27

OVM V.3









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 92gli

OVM39 at the Philadelphia Eagles parade. Free library balcony 😂
View attachment 12878735


----------



## scuba dude

Ocean 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAnderson9008

Count me in. I love my Steinharts.


----------



## jerseydan31

Adding my OVM39 #288 to the Club.....

View attachment 12892505


----------



## jgolden7704

Just found the club. Love my Ocean One Premium Blue
View attachment 12893605


----------



## jerseydan31

Joining the club with my OVM39 (#288) and Ocean One Black 39 (on NATOs)......

View attachment 12894965


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## Fronnzy

Hi. New to Steinhart. Just picked up this guy. Bigger than I expected but what a great quality watch.

Ceramic is a bit blingy. Going to give it a few days to get used to that. Might have to go aluminum.

Does anyone know if the steel bezel from the vintage GMT would fit? I am guessing yes. it seems like a pretty interchangeable line up in the Ocean 1 series.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Fronnzy said:


> Hi. New to Steinhart. Just picked up this guy. Bigger than I expected but what a great quality watch.
> 
> Ceramic is a bit blingy. Going to give it a few days to get used to that. Might have to go aluminum.
> 
> Does anyone know if the steel bezel from the vintage GMT would fit? I am guessing yes. it seems like a pretty interchangeable line up in the Ocean 1 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I think the vintage GMT bezel is fixed so it's not an insert it's just a one piece metal ring for the bezel


----------



## Fronnzy

RotorBoater said:


> I think the vintage GMT bezel is fixed so it's not an insert it's just a one piece metal ring for the bezel


Ok. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Fronnzy said:


> Ok. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I'm almost certain you can purchase the aluminum bezel through Steinhart though if you end up not liking the ceramic


----------



## Eodtech

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Eodtech

The bezel on the Ocean One Vintage GMT is fixed and not removable. While the aluminum bezel "inserts" on the other Ocean and GMT variants are removable and can be replaced fairly easily.

Hope that helps...


----------



## karmadrome

After 2 weeks of measuring, my O1VR is accurate to -0.7 secs/day. Quite impressive!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Steinhart's in the snow!!!


----------



## boatswain

Great pics! Especially of the OT500!

Looks great on that strap too! I haven’t departed from the bracelet yet but that is inspiring!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

My OT 500 great watch. Very comfortable and accurate.










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

OVM39 on an Admiralty Gray Shiznit...


----------



## Deli

Eodtech said:


> The bezel on the Ocean One Vintage GMT is fixed and not removable.


It *is* removeable.
You need a case knife, and a press to put it back onto the case.


----------



## Fronnzy

5 days now. I love looking at this watch. So that's what I do. I always know what time it is, like always.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

The toughest decision of the day.....which one am I going to wear?


----------



## Skim_Milk

^^^no wrong choice there!

its gonna be a good day


----------



## mascherani

OVM mk3 on the way. can't wait to see it on my wrist...


----------



## spclEd

Can I join the club before the stickers are off?


----------



## Eodtech

I would say you are definitely in..!!


----------



## spclEd

Thanks. Will someone pm me the secret handshake?


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## DRK1992

Still taking members  Just recieved this beauty in my favorite color









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani

my baby milsub.


----------



## Eodtech

A shameless plug for my fav watch and beer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

Just bought my first automatic and Steinhart


----------



## MikeCfromLI

mascherani said:


> my baby milsub.
> 
> View attachment 12951339


Where can I get that strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where can I get that strap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hi Mike. nothing special, I bought it from ebay.


----------



## joeytjchen

Swapped to the rubber/deployant for a breath of fresh air on my OVM!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

My vintage DLC









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I was wanting to make my OT500 a bit more interesting, and decided to break out some 1500, 1000 grit sandpaper, also some Blue Magic and a green Scotchbrite pad. I tried to imagine I was a finisher, working on a Seiko Shogun  I call it Johnatsu finishing!!! Lol
Here are some horrible pics that don't do it justice in real life (I will try and get some better pics, my battery was dead on my camera)


----------



## boatswain

Curios to see what you have done there. Looking forward to some daylight pics. I have been swamped with new arrivals lately but looking forward to getting back to my OT500 soon. Great piece!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I just polished the sides  tried adding a line along the top edge where it meets the side of the case (and polished the bracelet clasp heavily) 
I will take some more pics tomorrow, and until then, keep debating on getting that Zelos Mako Batman


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Trying to show the polished sides of my Ocean Titanium 500 in more light. Look under the watch basically, see how it is reflective (The sides of the case) I think it looks more interesting now (instead of the brushed sides it came with)


----------



## boatswain

Great shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Three now


----------



## MikeCfromLI

mascherani said:


> hi Mike. nothing special, I bought it from ebay.


Got one a little lighter


----------



## mascherani

nice one Mike. after that one, i've bought some more NATO for my OVM. 3 leather (black, brown and grey) to add to some old nylon ones.
i'll show them in the next few days.


----------



## duketogo81

MikeCfromLI said:


> Got one a little lighter


Nice pics . Is the first pic an OVM 3 and this last one
a mk 2 . Again the light plays havoc I hear on these dials and it's hard to tell!!??!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritten

Count me in!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

duketogo81 said:


> Nice pics . Is the first pic an OVM 3 and this last one
> a mk 2 . Again the light plays havoc I hear on these dials and it's hard to tell!!??!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the v3 just different lighting


----------



## mascherani

about that, here some outdoor shots with different lighting.
walking my dog and "bonding" with my OVM 3.0.


----------



## boatswain

Springtime combo ⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

Just came in the mail!! Amazing addition to my family. Cant wait for it to start showing patina









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Love the bronze. Just wished it had an all bronze bezel. I am big fan of the hands and dial though. 

Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

boatswain said:


> Love the bronze. Just wished it had an all bronze bezel. I am big fan of the hands and dial though.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! The bezel is kind of dark bronze/dark brown. I imagine once the patina sets in on the watch, it might match the bezel in darkness. Also, I really wanted a rubber strap and the quality is superb. On par with the 3 leather straps I have from Steinhart.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Had the green bezel on my short list, but this appeared at a good price.....


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani

can someone please help me with the exact dimensions of the mercedes hands of the 42mm Ocean One?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Still loving the OT500










Et tu, Brute?


----------



## boatswain

Hey ocean owners,

How many turns does it take to thread down your crowns?

My OT500 today felt like it was a pretty short to thread down. I have several divers though so I may just not remember exactly what it felt like before. I am always very careful with my crown threads but I just wanted to check what seemed average around here. 

Mine is probably 1.75 or so full 360 degree rotations if I watch the crown logo as I spin it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRK1992

Iv noticed the crown on my ocean one premium blue doesn't scew down flush to the case is anybody else having these issues ?

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

DRK1992 said:


> Iv noticed the crown on my ocean one premium blue doesn't scew down flush to the case is anybody else having these issues ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Mine appears pretty flush.










I have had other watches where the crowns don't sit flush. I likely has to do with how the gaskets are done.

Anyone know how the crown gaskets are done on the oceans?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRK1992

boatswain said:


> Mine appears pretty flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had other watches where the crowns don't sit flush. I likely has to do with how the gaskets are done.
> 
> Anyone know how the crown gaskets are done on the oceans?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay i was just wondering because out of the 3 divers i have its the only one like that

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Does your look the same as mine above?

If the gasket is at the top of the crown perhaps the gasket just isn’t compressed yet?

Not sure about that theory thouhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRK1992

boatswain said:


> Does your look the same as mine above?
> 
> If the gasket is at the top of the crown perhaps the gasket just isn't compressed yet?
> 
> Not sure about that theory thouhh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine it doesnt even touch the case. the crown doesnt turn anymore so I guess its a defect because it keeps coming unscrewed

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

OVM39 on Barton elite silicone, smoke color. I prefer this to the canvas one I got from them. Very soft


----------



## RotorBoater

92gli said:


> OVM39 on Barton elite silicone, smoke color. I prefer this to the canvas one I got from them. Very soft
> View attachment 13078123
> 
> View attachment 13078125


I might have to try this one out. Looks good!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

DRK1992 said:


> Mine it doesnt even touch the case. the crown doesnt turn anymore so I guess its a defect because it keeps coming unscrewed
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


That definitely should not be happening. Could be a small burr in the threads on the case or the inside of the crown. Or even just a big enough piece of dirt or sand lodged in there would be enough to be a problem.


----------



## DRK1992

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That definitely should not be happening. Could be a small burr in the threads on the case or the inside of the crown. Or even just a big enough piece of dirt or sand lodge in there would be enough to be a problem.


Well once i get it back ill contact steinhart and see if they can just send me another one. Out of the box its running +30 fast a day to. Im not happy at all this is my first swiss watch purchase new thats not preowned and im already regreting it.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sorry to hear that. Yup contact steinhart, i had a positive service experience with them so its worth the effort to get it right. I love mine far more after they fixed the couple small things it needed.


----------



## Drewkeys

I've almost bought a 500 so many times...not sure why I just can't bring myself to purchase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

The Brothers 39









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## TheGanzman

I'll SEE your pair of 39's and raise you 3(mm's):


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

^^^ Looking good, gentlemen!


----------



## Dec1968

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



TheGanzman said:


> I'll SEE your pair of 39's and raise you 3(mm's):


I call....GREAT GROUP OF WATCHES

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## boatswain

Still enjoying the OT500.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Eodtech

Pool weather is almost here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

3 in the last few months


----------



## Cpt Canuck

ETA version OT500









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

MikeCfromLI said:


> 3 in the last few months


Me too: GMT 44, Vintage GMT, 1 Green


----------



## Manstrom

Now the (for now) whole Steinhart Collection


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I wore my OVR Mk1 the other day. I think it looks pretty good on the Bond strap...!!


----------



## drothbarth

Just got my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage Red. Absolutely love it. I actually like the bracelet that came with it much more than I expected, however, put a Hirsch leather strap on which really makes it sing!

















Been a watchuseek member for a few years now and couldn't think of a better first post b-);-)


----------



## Cpt Canuck

drothbarth said:


> Just got my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage Red. Absolutely love it. I actually like the bracelet that came with it much more than I expected, however, put a Hirsch leather strap on which really makes it sing!
> 
> View attachment 13208081
> 
> 
> View attachment 13208099
> 
> 
> Been a watchuseek member for a few years now and couldn't think of a better first post b-);-)


Enjoy! Steinhart watches are awesome. I got the titanium one for the modern feel. its fun to switch between my vintage inspired tudor BB and the OT500. I know that you will enjoy your new watch!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

The OT500 (ETA)









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Sapphire


----------



## jatco

drothbarth said:


> Just got my first Steinhart, an Ocean One Vintage Red. Absolutely love it. I actually like the bracelet that came with it much more than I expected, however, put a Hirsch leather strap on which really makes it sing!
> 
> View attachment 13208081
> 
> 
> View attachment 13208099
> 
> 
> Been a watchuseek member for a few years now and couldn't think of a better first post b-);-)


Excellent


----------



## Eodtech

Welcome to the Ocean Club, great first choice... I can remember my very first Ocean too. It was a while ago, but do remember it and still wear it often.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryHumerus

Just picked up my first Steinhart, an O39. I wanted all of your input as to whether the 039 looks small on my 7.25 inch wrist or is appropriately sized. Considering getting a 42mm next if you think this looks too small. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Cpt Canuck

VeryHumerus said:


> View attachment 13209087
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first Steinhart, an O39. I wanted all of your input as to whether the 039 looks small on my 7.25 inch wrist or is appropriately sized. Considering getting a 42mm next if you think this looks too small. Thanks again everyone!


This looks great, the 42mm watches would also work.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

@VeryHumerus Here's the 42mm on my 7.25" wrist. To me it looked to big because it covered the entire top of my wrist. I dropped down to the 39 and think it's perfect. I do tend to prefer 38-40mm watches though.










Here's a pic of the 39


----------



## VeryHumerus

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



RotorBoater said:


> @VeryHumerus Here's the 42mm on my 7.25" wrist. To me it looked to big because it covered the entire top of my wrist. I dropped down to the 39 and think it's perfect. I do tend to prefer 38-40mm watches though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the 39


Thanks! I appreciate the comparison shot!


----------



## myn5054

I love this piece. It's a great and elegance tool watch









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tndude

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Beautiful! I think the next batch will be out Oct '18. I'm on the list.


----------



## Eodtech

O2BLK V1 by the Pool Today... :-x


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Houls




----------



## Celldoc

Thank you for posting this pic, I also have an OVR and the same Bond NATO strap in my amazon cart, but I needed to see the two together before I pulled the "one click" trigger ;-)


----------



## raphael1610

anyone here owns ocean 2 premium?, i'm intend to buying one & need some advice,? a real life picture would be great, thank you.


----------



## welovewatch

Hey guys, 

Just wondering if anyone can share some of the photos/ wtistshot for the Steimhart GMT 39 black ceramic? Would definitely appreciate on the feedbacks of the watch!


----------



## brickofthewall

Here is my OVM 39mm


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the best looking Ocean Steinhart has ever offered hands down...!!


----------



## Dogs857

*Root Beer Milsub*


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## riff raff

I picked up this MSCo strap in a bundle deal and hadn't intended to use it. On a whim, I put it on my OOV and it looks pretty darn good, in my opinion.


----------



## Techme

Hey guys I just got my first Steinhart, an OVM. It's a watch I've lusted after for several years. Like many, I wasn't fussed on the V2 grey dial, but I'm enamoured with the V3's black dial.

I have a question though about the bezel. Out of the box the bezel looked a bit off centre - about half a second. It will align, but only because of the play in the bezel, which bothers me the most. I have to admit that this is not what I expected after drooling over the photos in this thread and reading about the Steinhart QC and overall appreciation for the watch. My expectations are aligned with the value of the watch, but it's turning me off wearing it.

Are there any other Ocean owners with similar experiences? Apologies if this isn't the correct thread for my question.


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## boatswain

Techme said:


> Hey guys I just got my first Steinhart, an OVM. It's a watch I've lusted after for several years. Like many, I wasn't fussed on the V2 grey dial, but I'm enamoured with the V3's black dial.
> 
> I have a question though about the bezel. Out of the box the bezel looked a bit off centre - about half a second. It will align, but only because of the play in the bezel, which bothers me the most. I have to admit that this is not what I expected after drooling over the photos in this thread and reading about the Steinhart QC and overall appreciation for the watch. My expectations are aligned with the value of the watch, but it's turning me off wearing it.
> 
> Are there any other Ocean owners with similar experiences? Apologies if this isn't the correct thread for my question.


I had a slightly misaligned beZel on my OT500. Also the hand alignment was a bit off along with a slightly uneven engraving in the bezel that caused a small shadow, I sent it back and they fixed it up and sent it back. I am much happier with it now too. I should also note I did that well after the return policy window.

I say shoot for perfection. It's a bit of a hassle to ship it back but probably worth it in the long run. I was way happier when I sent mine back and kicked myself for not doing it sooner.

Good luck!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857

Techme said:


> Hey guys I just got my first Steinhart, an OVM. It's a watch I've lusted after for several years. Like many, I wasn't fussed on the V2 grey dial, but I'm enamoured with the V3's black dial.
> 
> I have a question though about the bezel. Out of the box the bezel looked a bit off centre - about half a second. It will align, but only because of the play in the bezel, which bothers me the most. I have to admit that this is not what I expected after drooling over the photos in this thread and reading about the Steinhart QC and overall appreciation for the watch. My expectations are aligned with the value of the watch, but it's turning me off wearing it.
> 
> Are there any other Ocean owners with similar experiences? Apologies if this isn't the correct thread for my question.


Hey mate,

I recently bought an Ocean One for my father for his birthday. The bezel was off by a bit, not much but enough to notice, it seems similar to yours. I just left it in the car for 10 minutes at lunchtime (depending on where you live it could take longer or shorter, it's a pretty steady 30 degrees Celsius here) then grabbed the lume pip and put a little pressure on the bezel. I was able to move it ever so slightly to get everything lined up and then left it alone for the rest of the day. Bezel is now lined up and the glue has re-bonded so the bezel doesn't move any more.

I used the same method to remove the original bezel insert to create my root beer milsub as well. Don't be too concerned, it takes a lot of effort to remove the bezel so just shifting it a little won't ruin the bond. If you are not confident doing this with your new watch then contact Steinhart and ask for advice. They seem pretty good about fixing most things.

BTW there is a definite difference between the bezel feel from this new watch to my OVM which is from 2013. The OVM feels a lot more solid, not sure why.


----------



## Techme

boatswain said:


> I had a slightly misaligned beZel on my OT500. Also the hand alignment was a bit off along with a slightly uneven engraving in the bezel that caused a small shadow, I sent it back and they fixed it up and sent it back. I am much happier with it now too. I should also note I did that well after the return policy window.
> 
> I say shoot for perfection. It's a bit of a hassle to ship it back but probably worth it in the long run. I was way happier when I sent mine back and kicked myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you boatswain. I'll look it in.

Thanks for your response. Many of your photos and comments regarding the Steinhart in this thread and others are really positive and helped me decide to pull the trigger on the OVM after such a long wait. If the bezel can be adjusted, it will be an absolute keeper.


----------



## Techme

Dogs857 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I recently bought an Ocean One for my father for his birthday. The bezel was off by a bit, not much but enough to notice, it seems similar to yours. I just left it in the car for 10 minutes at lunchtime (depending on where you live it could take longer or shorter, it's a pretty steady 30 degrees Celsius here) then grabbed the lume pip and put a little pressure on the bezel. I was able to move it ever so slightly to get everything lined up and then left it alone for the rest of the day. Bezel is now lined up and the glue has re-bonded so the bezel doesn't move any more.
> 
> I used the same method to remove the original bezel insert to create my root beer milsub as well. Don't be too concerned, it takes a lot of effort to remove the bezel so just shifting it a little won't ruin the bond. If you are not confident doing this with your new watch then contact Steinhart and ask for advice. They seem pretty good about fixing most things.
> 
> BTW there is a definite difference between the bezel feel from this new watch to my OVM which is from 2013. The OVM feels a lot more solid, not sure why.


Thanks for the advice. It's the play in the bezel that bothers me the most though.


----------



## boatswain

Techme said:


> Thank you boatswain. I'll look it in.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Many of your photos and comments regarding the Steinhart in this thread and others are really positive and helped me decide to pull the trigger on the OVM after such a long wait. If the bezel can be adjusted, it will be an absolute keeper.


Thank you kindly

Good luck!

I also sat on the fence for a long time then Realized it would be easy to sell or return if we didn't bond. Happy I went for it.

Almost all brands can have misaligned bezels. Walked into a Rolex ad and a gold submariner had a misaligned bezel. Part of it is the risk we take buying online and sight unseen. But that's how we get unique pieces and good value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray_man

Hi
Does anybody know where i can get a jubilee bracelet for my Steinhart Pepsi 39mm or a jubilee that fits my watch? Steinhart does not make them and they dont plan to make.


----------



## Rs444

Very impressed with this watch. It puts my Squale 60 Atmos to shame, for half the price.


----------



## Rs444

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## boatswain

OT500 today.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## bojany

GMT2 for me









Poslano z mojega ONEPLUS A3003 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

karmadrome said:


> My new O1VR on a Graf vintage saddle leather strap - I've been longing for this look ever since I saw a picture of a vintage Sub on a similar strap.. Extremely happy with it.


Just ordered that Graf strap. My perlon strap is feeling dated.


----------



## ebenke

Can I join?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

ebenke said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Has anyone ordered this yet?









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## boatswain

That looks cool. Slap some sword hands on it and my interest goes higher 

Bronze or plated steel?


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Plated steel

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-pink-gold.html

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## RotorBoater

Someone on the Facebook page threw it on a rubber strap. Looks pretty solid


----------



## cel4145

RotorBoater said:


> Someone on the Facebook page threw it on a rubber strap. Looks pretty solid


Looks very nice!

I would have already ordered a stainless version with that black bezel instead of the rose gold. Hopefully we will see that soon.


----------



## Mr RS

I would love to join the Steinhart watch owners club, if you can let me know what to do it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mr RS

Sorry photo is so large, trying to learn all this.


----------



## Eodtech

Mr RS said:


> I would love to join the Steinhart watch owners club, if you can let me know what to do it would be greatly appreciated


Lol, Looks like you have already gone and done it... In a REALLY big way I might add...

Welcome to the party New Guy... |>


----------



## Mr RS

Thank You in a BIG WAY haha

I appreciate the invite, I wear my Steinhart every day, & everywhere, love the brand, clean machining just a great all round fine timepiece.
Russ


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## mascherani

my O1, with my own touch.


----------



## skyefalcon6

FedEx says my OVM will arrive by 10.30am tomorrow morning.


----------



## skyefalcon6

It arrived today!

























Wrist shot. Still needs to be sized, though.


----------



## mascherani

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

walking my biatch...


----------



## plumctf

Is the ovm 39 thicker than the ocean one 39? From their website, it seems 2mm thicker.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Sized and getting some wrist time this evening


----------



## mascherani

last one, I promise!
"Oporto" Ocean One. 
(parker jotter in the backside)

#justanotherdayat.........


----------



## RotorBoater

plumctf said:


> Is the ovm 39 thicker than the ocean one 39? From their website, it seems 2mm thicker.


It is because the crystal is domed on the OVM 39. It's flat on the ocean 39.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

domed GMT


----------



## Fookus

domed GMT

View attachment 13572461


----------



## psikat

Domed Dual Time GMT..... Waiting for a Jubilee


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## mascherani

"Oporto" Ocean One, with the SS.
last rays of "summer" in Portugal.


----------



## sebs6

Def keeps accurate time.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Eodtech

The Best Ocean Ever..!! :-x


----------



## skyefalcon6

OVM for an evening of Waltzing and Dining.


----------



## Eodtech

One of my all time Favorite Ocean's ...


----------



## redzebra




----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Great minds think alike - and then there's you & me! I happened to grab one of my two OVM 1.0's today too, opting for the one I keep on bracelet:


----------



## jbsutta

Second one in my stable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Time for a strap change on the OceanOneVintage


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## suzublu

Popped my Steinhart cherry


----------



## HoroContrarian

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13627785


What band is that?


----------



## HoroContrarian

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13627785


What band is that?


----------



## skyefalcon6

From yesterday...


----------



## redzebra

HoroContrarian said:


> What band is that?


I got it from Aevum watches... http://www.aevumtime.ca/
Here are a couple more pics of it


----------



## lvt




----------



## skyefalcon6

redzebra said:


> I got it from Aevum watches... http://www.aevumtime.ca/
> Here are a couple more pics of it
> 
> View attachment 13637291
> 
> 
> View attachment 13637293


Thanks for posting the source. I just read that the design is tire tread inspired and had to laugh at myself for thinking it was Polynesian.


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## mngdew

After 1-1/2 years of contemplating, I've decided to join the club.
Received it an hour ago. Still in the wrap.


----------



## Orangestar

Nice watch! Congrats!


----------



## jbsutta

mngdew said:


> After 1-1/2 years of contemplating, I've decided to join the club.
> Received it an hour ago. Still in the wrap.
> 
> View attachment 13690451


Well done. Only regret I had was I waited so long. You'll love it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridgeman68

Hi Guys, after weeks of consideration i just ordered a O1VR. I can't wait to receive it. Also a couple additional (vintage looking) leather straps. Would be nice to be a part of the "club"


:-!


----------



## redzebra

OVM V1.0


----------



## Tom Schneider

This was my first Steinhart. Now I'm up to three so far.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Love this watch. Need more.


----------



## Bridgeman68




----------



## Bridgeman68




----------



## Bridgeman68




----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Blacktocomm

Rocking the V1 O2 today.


----------



## Eodtech

White Ocean...


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Eodtech

O44 GMT Black Sapphire....


----------



## BerlinTHF

Vintage Dual Time









Merry Xmas!

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Sapphire GMT Series...


----------



## boatswain

Ot500


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Can this count though not an ocean


----------



## PKC

I received this one few days ago. I really like it and the bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## skyefalcon6

OVM for today


----------



## rickpal14

OVM in an Erika's MN. Love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster

My wife loves big watches, so I got her this very nicely done Ocean One Pink Gold 42 for Valentine's Day:


----------



## PAMster

Double post removed


----------



## FerrisAus

I received my Ocean One 39 Black a week ago. Great watch!


----------



## jamesezra

Gnomon LE Maxi


----------



## mizzare




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Well I'm back off the wagon and just impulsively snagged an OVM 39 a few hours ago. I have a problem with watches and cars. But at least I admit it, so that's something right?

Pics to follow when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## redzebra




----------



## mascherani

playing around with my oldest and my O1 "Oporto LE"!


----------



## Shadowlands

AHohm said:


> I'm down! Just got my Ocean 1 Black a couple weeks ago, haven't taken it off since. Well, except when i go to work or bathe


Bathing won't hurt it.


----------



## lvt

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*



Shadowlands said:


> Bathing won't hurt it.


But the watch could hit and smash the bathtub, better safe than sorry


----------



## StevenNguyen




----------



## groooooove

wearing my ocean 39 right now. 

such a nice watch. especially in natural light - every time i step outside wearing this it makes me think "i need another one of these in another color." 

i've seen rose gold... do they do gold-tone divers? that would be nice..


----------



## maccasvanquish

Has anyone ordered an Ocean black aluminum 42mm recently? I had one a few years back and the lume sucked (C1). But apparently their website says it is now BGW9 lume on the 42mm Ocean one black. Can anyone verify? Does it glow blue and bright? (I have a BGW9 Phoibos and the lume sucks, I guess it's applied thinly) I am interested in picking up an ocean one 42mm again if the lume is better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## at2011

Hope the club would also include "meet-ups" in some bar or restaurant!


----------



## watcherinthesky

Where do we stand on the ocean ones quality? Does it feel like a premium watch?


----------



## Russell44

Does to me.


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## Goose 104




----------



## dub82




----------



## maccasvanquish

Really enjoying my Steinhart ocean one...by the ocean...on family vacation while playing around with some amateur fotography! Love this watch!

Happy 4th of July my American friends!




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Those are fantastic photos ! Well done!


----------



## jbsutta

Happy 4th all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

..,


----------



## Red PeeKay

Now sporting an Erikas.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I love the brushed dial on the bronze


----------



## Awm2391

Hi all
Loving my steinhart ovm maxi, definitely a keeper


----------



## moreland4

O1B Ceramic


----------



## Inky Fingers

Steinhart Ocean Vintage


----------



## Inky Fingers

Ocean One Vintage GMT-2, aka the "Blueberry"


----------



## Inky Fingers

Steinhart Ocean GMTs, except for North Sea LE on the left.


----------



## Inky Fingers

Steinhart OVM GMT


----------



## moreland4

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14301505
> 
> 
> Steinhart Ocean GMTs, except for North Sea LE on the left.


Excellent collection!


----------



## Inky Fingers

Many thanks! Steinhart grabbed my attention and most of my wallet for quite a while. I think I have a dozen or so right now, which is down a fair number. I’ve always felt that they were great value and their service has been top notch!!


----------



## Inky Fingers

moreland4 said:


> Excellent collection!


Many thanks! Steinhart grabbed my attention and most of my wallet for quite a while. I think I have a dozen or so right now, which is down a fair number. I've always felt that they were great value and their service has been top notch!!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Still luvin this combo.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Steinhart Ocean One Bronze Brown bezel


----------



## Inky Fingers

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Dual Time


----------



## Inky Fingers

This might be a stupid question but I joined this little group recently. Can we post any Steinhart watch or just those with Ocean in the name? Many thanks!

Mike


----------



## LowIQ

Getting the patina going in the early days of ownership....


----------



## LowIQ

Uuups.......slightly too much....


----------



## TheGanzman

Yowzah! "Paging The Creature From The Black Lagoon - we found your watch!"


----------



## LowIQ

Took a while to get the bezel turning again.....and I did not try it the wrong way around....the turning.....just for clarification...

All fine.....some Atlantic saltwater to come from end of week....for a few weeks.....there it will stay on the wrist...to keep it safe...


----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE on an Erika's MN strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrot01

The first Steinhart Ive ever seen that wasn't online - quite happy with it so far


----------



## Inky Fingers

Congratulations, that was just released by Gnomon in 39mm, I believe!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Carrot01

Hi,
I don't know about the 39mm, but they did this 42mm for me - so glad I got it without the cyclop option.
cheers


----------



## Inky Fingers

That's great!! I'm not a big fan of cyclops either!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;



Carrot01 said:


> Hi,
> I don't know about the 39mm, but they did this 42mm for me - so glad I got it without the cyclop option.
> cheers


----------



## ALG2261

Carrot01 said:


> The first Steinhart Ive ever seen that wasn't online - quite happy with it so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14326263


This is an awesome looking piece! Big fan


----------



## Drumguy

Wanted an OVM when I got introduced to them on here but kept going back and forth on pulling the trigger. I'm glad I bought it and it's going to be a keeper in my collection.


----------



## dweldon

Had an OVM that I sold and just picked up an Ocean One maxi dial. Also visited Steinhart a few weeks ago. My wife’s family lives in Augsburg Germany and Steinhart is in Stadtbergen which is a suburb of Augsburg. They were very friendly and even replaced a badly scratched acrylic crystal while I was there in town.


----------



## Etchels

Ocean 39 explorer plexi LE on rivet bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## jjspyder

I love my Ocean One Blue. Great sunburst dial. The Soprod movement in this one is also very nice.


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## LocoSorinake

My newest Steinhart, the OVM 42!


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## Goose 104




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 DLC Ceramic LE of 10 with the Silver Rehaut...


----------



## kenls

Here's mine, an OVM, arrived yesterday. Lovin' it


----------



## Kuldeep_singh




----------



## neilziesing

Ocean One. Rose Gold case, Black ceramic bezel. Barton SIlicon Strap with matching rose gold buckle.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## ck2k01

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

The one with the excessively long name...










Being worn as intended 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David G.

With this I've joined the club.


----------



## fnhpwr1

Been enjoying them.


----------



## Eodtech

OVR Mk1V1...


----------



## Inky Fingers

Nice pic Mac!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Inky Fingers

Nice pic Mac!!👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## c3p0

Just saying hi to my fellow Steinedharts. ;-)


----------



## Eodtech

Inky Fingers said:


> Nice pic Mac!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


Thanks Inky, Its definitely one of my all time favorite Steinhart's...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## imranbecks

Ocean 39 V2 with engraved markers on the ceramic bezel... Much better. What a stunner!


----------



## sonyman99

My first Steinhart.


----------



## sonyman99

Double post.


----------



## Eodtech

I love that Acrylic in the sun...


----------



## LowIQ

rainy day at the canal...


----------



## rickpal14

Just added a new strap and I love how it looks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Parkgate




----------



## Bullet2thTony

My titanium 500. My first, and certainly not last Steinhart Ocean. I am desperately searching for a used OVM in 42mm to fill that empty spot! Can't wait!


----------



## c3p0

I wore my Steiny all day today, but didn't get around to taking a picture. Here are a couple from yesterday. I hope you don't mind. ;-)


----------



## Axlwatches

Steinhart gives you so much value for the price


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Bullet2thTony

c3p0 said:


> I wore my Steiny all day today, but didn't get around to taking a picture. Here are a couple from yesterday. I hope you don't mind. ;-)
> View attachment 14616893
> 
> View attachment 14616895


Bravo! That looks so good. Great choice!


----------



## Bullet2thTony

c3p0 said:


> I wore my Steiny all day today, but didn't get around to taking a picture. Here are a couple from yesterday. I hope you don't mind. ;-)
> View attachment 14616893
> 
> View attachment 14616895


Bravo! That looks so good. Great choice!


----------



## Thunder1

Have had this OVM 39(Limited production ?) for a year or so..


----------



## Eodtech

Mr Steinhart named this one well... The Legacy.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## lvt




----------



## diharv

Hello. Two weeks ago I had never even heard of Steinhart. I had been thinking of a new watch as the 1961 Rolex Date that I inherited from my dad and been wearing as my daily timepiece has been getting a bit fast , it will actually be an hour fast over a six hour time period. Don't know what's up but probably time for an expensive service $$ . Had my eyes on a mint Rolex SS Sub no date in Vancouver BC that I saw on Chrono24 site for $12400 CAD before taxes , almost 14K after . A lot of money for sure and do I want to spend the equivalent of a year's post secondary cost for my child on a watch ? So I started looking at alternatives . Size was a factor too and 40mm is my max as I am not very big , but my Rolex Date almost looks small on me at 34mm. I figure my wrist circumference is 7" at most. checked out Orient , Invite , Seikos etc then came across the Steinhart name and saw the Ocean One 39 black Ceramic and saw that it had everything I want and the size! Did a lot of research reading and watching hours of video reviews . The fact that it is German/Swiss made and the obvious quality is what sold me on it and the great price. I asked my German Watchmaker service guy about them and he said Steinhart is a good mid range brand and I guess he is correct on that but even in pictures and videos the watches exude quality and good workmanship. So I placed the order with Steinhart direct for an Ocean One 39 Black Ceramic.. From the time the watch was picked up from them to the time it was delivered to me in small town north central BC Canada was 53 hours . WOW ! Out of the box this watch has some serious hefting it fits and looks great after removing two links per side . i just love it and now I want another one! I want the OVM39 from Gnomon and I want to use it with leather , fabric and rubber straps for recreation, swapping them out as needed. The Black Ceramic is my dresser and will stay on the steel bracelet. What do you all think ? I can get two great timepieces that I love and probably three week long trips to Mexico for my wife and I for the price of one Rolex . So glad I found Steinhart and this forum.


----------



## diharv

Invicta, not invite. Sorry , my grammar and spelling left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Eodtech

Premium Blue today...


----------



## Jeffie007

Just purchased a Steinhart 39mm OVM from Gnomon watch and it should arrive early next week!!!! Been wanting the OVM for years and when I saw the 39mm version, just had to get it. Will post pictures as soon as it arrives. One question how was your experience with Gnomon Watches? Mine was great so far.


----------



## jbsutta

No issues with them three separate orders



Jeffie007 said:


> Just purchased a Steinhart 39mm OVM from Gnomon watch and it should arrive early next week!!!! Been wanting the OVM for years and when I saw the 39mm version, just had to get it. Will post pictures as soon as it arrives. One question how was your experience with Gnomon Watches? Mine was great so far.


----------



## Techme

Jeffie007 said:


> Just purchased a Steinhart 39mm OVM from Gnomon watch and it should arrive early next week!!!! Been wanting the OVM for years and when I saw the 39mm version, just had to get it. Will post pictures as soon as it arrives. One question how was your experience with Gnomon Watches? Mine was great so far.


My Gnomon experience was impeccable when I ordered my OVM39. Delivery to Australia was about 2 days which is ridiculous.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy owner of the OVM 39mm and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy owner of the OVM 39mm and Happy Holidays!
View attachment 14674035


----------



## gohmdoree

My ocean one 39 on my 7.5" wrist, plus the slightly burned lume of the bezel in trying to remove the cyclops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slobtad

I've just joined the forum and Steinhart family with Gnomon limited edition


----------



## slobtad

I've just joined the forum and Steinhart family with Gnomon limited edition

View attachment 14695575


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Eodtech

The Ultimate Ocean...


----------



## Eodtech

My next favorite Ocean, the OVR Mk1V1. Bottle Cap bezel, Acrylic Crystal, Deep Black Dial and beautiful green markers. Whats not to love..??

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Last week's Steiner's Oceaners
From bluish Monday...



































...to black Friday :-x​


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy Holidays!!!
View attachment 14705375


----------



## redzebra




----------



## David G.

Sunset comes early (and cold) on the winter solstice.


----------



## oiljam

*Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Does the new Ocean One black ceramic 39 have a deeper black dial than the earlier ones? I had an early 39 Green which dial was more on the grey side and if I remember correctly they all used the same dial. Looking at the current website the black ceramic 39 definitely looks to have a black dial, especially when comparing side by side on the Gnomon website with the green. Can anyone confirm the black 39 now has a black dial?

Picture from Gnomon website...


----------



## casper461

looks good on that strap


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## hisaac

My original Ocean Two White..


----------



## jbsutta

The first of the year. Hoping for 3 more this year.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

“Coke” GMT for me (on Jubilee)!


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Just bought my first Steinhart. I agonised over the choice of the 42mm OVM, or the Gnomon 39mm version. One, because with a 7" wrist, I felt on the fence size wise as to what would wear better, and the net price difference purchasing form Steinhart and Gnomon was around $180 after currency conversions/freight etc were considered.

In the end I went for the 39mm OVM form Gnomon. Now the wait until it arrives. I've already bought a couple of nato straps in anticipation.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Just bought my first Steinhart. I agonised over the choice of the 42mm OVM, or the Gnomon 39mm version. One, because with a 7" wrist, I felt on the fence size wise as to what would wear better, and two, the net price difference purchasing form Steinhart and Gnomon was around $180 after currency conversions/freight etc were considered.

In the end I went for the 39mm OVM form Gnomon. Now the wait until it arrives. I've already bought a couple of nato straps in anticipation.

View attachment 14867433


----------



## Thunder1

Bobthekelpy said:


> Just bought my first Steinhart. I agonised over the choice of the 42mm OVM, or the Gnomon 39mm version. One, because with a 7" wrist, I felt on the fence size wise as to what would wear better, and two, the net price difference purchasing form Steinhart and Gnomon was around $180 after currency conversions/freight etc were considered.
> 
> In the end I went for the 39mm OVM form Gnomon. Now the wait until it arrives. I've already bought a couple of nato straps in anticipation.
> 
> View attachment 14867433


Good on ya' mate!!..the OVM 39 has been my watch of choice for work around the house for some time now..the Steinhart jubilee bracelet is a very much appreciated upgrade in my opinion...here's a pic of mine..






.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Yeah, the jubilee bracelet looks fantastic I think too. This will be a almost everyday watch for me, so I've no doubt I'll try a few different bands.


----------



## jatco

"..Ebels are a lot like women that lack a low cut dress that zips up the side...neither get the love that they deserve.." 
Interesting analogy.. I prefer the low cut dress ...!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Bobthekelpy

My OVM 39 arrived today. I swapped it over to the black nato that Gnomon supplied, however, it'll be going onto either a Bond nato or a Erika's Original I am waiting on.


----------



## Eodtech

Ive been wearing my "Old Blue" the last few days..


----------



## FBPB




----------



## PRabbit

Couldn't decide between the two when I got them recently. So naturally, had to go with both.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK1025

Ocean 1 Ceramic - love it.


----------



## SK1025

Ocean 1 Ceramic - love it.

View attachment 14945075


----------



## watchman600

I have a question: does anyone know if the Ocean One Premium Blue watch is going to be coming out 
with an engraved blue ceramic bezel insert,
like the new engraved Ocean One Green ceramic bezel insert with the black dial?

I've heard that it is hard to read the numbers on the 
premium blue one, but that is really the watch I prefer. Thank you.


----------



## watchman600

yankeexpress said:


>


This "blacked-out" version looks incredible! Is the PVD coating on the stainless steel durable and scratch-resistant?
I love the look of the watch, but am wondering about how it will stay looking good (it seems like a scratch would show the silver color stainless steel underneath and be highly visible). I'd like to hear your experience, as it would help me decide. Thank you.


----------



## watchman600

PRabbit said:


> Couldn't decide between the two when I got them recently. So naturally, had to go with both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me more about the "blacked-out" version. And do you know any information on 
how to keep the PVD covered stainless steel looking good?
This is my one fear with getting a blacked-out watch. If you can share with me information 
that made you feel comfortable getting it, maybe that would help me decide too. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffie007

39mm of pure joy on the wrist...


----------



## watchman600

Do you know any of the answers to my questions in the above 3 posts?
There doesn't seem to be a lot of interaction in this thread (at least not in the past 4 weeks).


----------



## PRabbit

watchman600 said:


> Please tell me more about the "blacked-out" version. And do you know any information on
> how to keep the PVD covered stainless steel looking good?
> This is my one fear with getting a blacked-out watch. If you can share with me information
> that made you feel comfortable getting it, maybe that would help me decide too. Thank you.


I'm sorry but I don't even know that info. I need to research it as I'd like to be an expert on my watches. But I don't know any tips on how to keep the quality up.

What I can say is, it's been incredibly durable. Since I have other watches that take all of my wrist time in normal circumstances, I've turned the black DLC into my workout watch that I wear everyday to the gym since it's more discrete than normal watches due to being all black. I haven't ever given it a huge ding or drop on the ground, but it has been through general wear and tear of lifting weights, etc. and it doesn't have any scratches or blemishes visible to the naked eye. So i am indeed satisfied with its general toughness and good looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

watchman600 said:


> Do you know any of the answers to my questions in the above 3 posts?
> There doesn't seem to be a lot of interaction in this thread (at least not in the past 4 weeks).


Also, the all black MOP watch of mine is DLC. Which is essentially a form of PVD, but I think the DLC is also the toughest kind. If I understand it correctly, all DLC is PVD, but not all PVD is DLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The Original Ocean 1 Vintage. And in my humble opinion, one of the best if not THE best looking Ocean's Steinhart has ever produced...❤


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

OVM and OV GMT....


----------



## Big Vern

I have today just received my new Ocean One Vintage Red direct from Steinhart. Ordered at the weekend, delivered fed-ex today (Wed).
Great service and I’m honestly overwhelmed with the quality and looks of the watch. I have many watches in my collection and many far more expensive than this. But at €395, what an absolute bargain.
I could see this as a keeper and getting more time worn than any of my others.
Can’t get over the quality for the price! If it was twice as much I would have thought a good deal.


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Big Vern - 

I couldn't agree with you more. Steinhart offers fantastic quality for the price and the OVR line especially, its one of my favorite designs. I really love the 3 versions of the first OVR's called the Mk1. They are incredible looking line watches and I know you will enjoy your newest purchase a great deal. 

Here is a pic of the Mk1's that I am referring too...


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Pretty impressed with this; by resting the watch over night in different positions, managing to keep my OVM 39 at -0.6 s/d.


----------



## sidders54

My Ocean One Vintage. Love Steinhart and plenty more I would like to buy


----------



## cghorr01

Just got my ocean one premium and WOW. What a watch for the money. Bought their jubilee for it as well so I'll have to swap it and resize before it goes into the rotation.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## powerband

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14212653
> 
> 
> View attachment 14212655
> 
> 
> View attachment 14212657


Damn, that looks good. This version is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase007

Good afternoon all. I am new to the club, though not the site. I am looking forward to reading all the posts in this forum. I just received this morning my Ocean 1 Green ceramic. I will pay pics of it and my Ocean 1 black ceramic GMT. See you soon.


----------



## Chase007

Good afternoon all. I am new to the club, though not the site. I am looking forward to reading all the posts in this forum. I just received this morning my Ocean 1 Green ceramic. I will post pics of it and my Ocean 1 black ceramic GMT. See you soon.


----------



## cghorr01

*Re: Steinhart "Ocean Owners Club"*

Annnnnd the premium blue on the Steinhart jubilee. Quick take:
Jubilee is more comfortable, I think the oyster looks better on the watch though, more utilitarian in keeping with the 'tool watch' theme. The jubilee looks like a piece of jewelry. It's definitely nice, anyone considering it won't be disappointed, but in retrospect I'd have been perfectly content with the oyster it comes on.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## powerband

Steinhart builds such great looking watches. I've owned a bunch in the distant past and now I'll be an owner of the Ocean 39 Explorer, which should arrive in the next two days. I hope this time I can get over the Steinhart logo, which has always reminded me of the Hawaiian Punch Kid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quigonjim

I love my new Ocean One 39mm


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone installed a Ginault bracelet with the Ginault end links onto a Steinhart 39? Or the Submariner bracelet? Curious the look and fitment - do the lug holes line up?


----------



## Eodtech

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone installed a Ginault bracelet with the Ginault end links onto a Steinhart 39? Or the Submariner bracelet? Curious the look and fitment - do the lug holes line up?


Hey Dec - I have seen pics of a Rolex Jubilee and end links on a Steinhart 39mm Ocean 1 a few years ago. Im pretty sure it will fit...


----------



## Josie16

New Vintage Red 39


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a first Generation 42mm Ocean 1 Black. It has the Old Steinhart Logo at 12 o'clock, the "Fat Font" numbers on the aluminum insert and the polished "Bottle Cap" metal bezel. In my opinion, these were some of the best made and most visually appealing Generation of watches Steinhart ever made...


----------



## Chase007

So here are my two Steinharts. Just got the green ceramic and will be receiving the blue ceramic limited edition by Friday


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Imagestreet

This is mine at least for another 1 day and 3 hours  - It's been a fantastic accurate watch. Highly recommend Steinhart and the Limited Production run models are really good looking, whether on the bracelet or a NATO.


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Chase007 said:


> So here are my two Steinharts. Just got the green ceramic and will be receiving the blue ceramic limited edition by Friday


The green is really growing on me. I can see that being a future piece..

Your's is the ceramic, yeah? Not sure whether to go for the ceramic or aluminium bezel, as I think the aluminium looks more vibrant, although the ceramic would be better for wear day to day.


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## SndChsr

My faded dial Ocean One from Gnomon. Love this watch to no end.


----------



## Red PeeKay

SndChsr said:


> My faded dial Ocean One from Gnomon. Love this watch to no end.
> 
> View attachment 15138479


If only they did this without the date function.... oh well at least it saves me money.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SndChsr

Red PeeKay said:


> If only they did this without the date function.... oh well at least it saves me money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I do like the date but I can see how others wouldn't. As far as saving money...don't even get me started


----------



## JLP2

Notice of pending membership application.

Dear Club,

I hope this note finds you well. Please be informed that I have a beautiful bronze watch headed my way and intend to submit my application when it arrives. As usual, I'm not sure I'd like to be a member of any organization that would have me as a member, so there's that. Oh, and beautiful stuff you have all posted here.

Here's a picture from the classifieds with the little beauty in question.








Regards, Joe


----------



## Red PeeKay

JLP2 said:


> Notice of pending membership application.
> 
> Dear Club,
> 
> I hope this note finds you well. Please be informed that I have a beautiful bronze watch headed my way and intend to submit my application when it arrives. As usual, I'm not sure I'd like to be a member of any organization that would have me as a member, so there's that. Oh, and beautiful stuff you have all posted here.
> 
> Here's a picture from the classifieds with the little beauty in question.
> View attachment 15141329
> 
> 
> Regards, Joe


Here you go... what could be welcome to the family.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Doubled, sorry ...


Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## custodes

Red PeeKay said:


> Here you go... what could be welcome to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I am thinking of chopping in my Officer for the Light Brown - thoughts please?

Rather cool strap btw. What is it? (please)


----------



## chartzngrafs

I just became an owner of my first Steinhart, an Ocean One 39 Black ceramic. Purchased used in great shape for a great deal.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

chartzngrafs said:


> I just became an owner of my first Steinhart, an Ocean One 39 Black ceramic. Purchased used in great shape for a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## radioskip

Here's my modded OVM and Ocean One green bronze... high hat crystal added too.


----------



## Ed.YANG

The ONEs for the workweek...



































...New & Old, Slim and Bold!
:-d​


----------



## davek35

First post here.. I received my first Steinhart watches a couple of days ago, the Ocean Vintage Red 39 and Ocean 39 Explorer Gnomon watches. 
At this point I'm wondering why I waited so long to get these! I keep my watches under 40mm and don't care for the cyclops, so these watches are perfect! No pics yet.. sorry!


----------



## OkiFrog

Finally tracked this one down. Absolutely love everything about it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

davek35 said:


> First post here.. I received my first Steinhart watches a couple of days ago, the Ocean Vintage Red 39 and Ocean 39 Explorer Gnomon watches.
> At this point I'm wondering why I waited so long to get these! I keep my watches under 40mm and don't care for the cyclops, so these watches are perfect! No pics yet.. sorry!


Got a pic of them...


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## BIGPOCKETS

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> View attachment 15238395


Is this the NEWest version? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

First Steinhart to the collection.


----------



## davidinjackson

Considering my first Steinhart. Two questions: What is lug to lug on the 42 mm Ocean? Can I order with a rubber bracelet replacing the stainless steel (personal preference) at same cost? Thanks


----------



## OliverBjorgan

My first Steinhart. Shame its a little to big for me.


----------



## Thunder1

OliverBjorgan said:


> My first Steinhart. Shame its a little to big for me.
> 
> View attachment 15368623


Is that a 42mm or 39mm case?


----------



## OliverBjorgan

Thunder1 said:


> Is that a 42mm or 39mm case?


42mm


----------



## Thunder1

OliverBjorgan said:


> 42mm


Then your 'discomfort' is understandable...try the 39mm versions, if possible..


----------



## OliverBjorgan

Thunder1 said:


> Then your 'discomfort' is understandable...try the 39mm versions, if possible..


Right, but this is the Macau Limited Edition which is 1 of only 99 pieces. But I do like the ceramic green "hulk" one in 39mm, might get one of those


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

Received my new Ocean One Black Ceramic yesterday. The inspiration, of course, is the Sub but to me this watch looks quite different from the modern Sub; the case shape and the esthetics of the bezel are the elements that differ the most.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

davidinjackson said:


> Considering my first Steinhart. Two questions: What is lug to lug on the 42 mm Ocean? Can I order with a rubber bracelet replacing the stainless steel (personal preference) at same cost? Thanks


Great choice! Steinharts are quality watches. I have 5 of them  and love them all!

Lug to lug distance of the 42 mm Ocean One is 50 mm. You would have to purchase the Steinhart rubber strap separately. As far as I know, Steinhart will only ship the watch on its original bracelet. Same is the case with one of their AD, Gnomon Watches, as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy

Here is mine, OVM V1





  








ovm3.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## b-boy

Nice, I did not even know this model.


----------



## Inky Fingers

b-boy said:


> Nice, I did not even know this model.


Thanks very much! It's the current Triton 1000 in titanium. They also make a SS Triton in blue, black & green.


----------



## maccasvanquish

K2PK said:


> Received my new Ocean One Black Ceramic yesterday. The inspiration, of course, is the Sub but to me this watch looks quite different from the modern Sub; the case shape and the esthetics of the bezel are the elements that differ the most.
> 
> View attachment 15409758
> 
> 
> View attachment 15409761
> 
> 
> View attachment 15409762
> 
> 
> View attachment 15409764
> 
> 
> View attachment 15409773
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to tell from the pics....but did Steinhart change the dial on this model? My ocean ones have a black dial but it's flat/matte very dark grey but looks black.

Is your dial glossy? Is it black black or a faded black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterwheel

Have owned an OVM for awhile, one of my first autos...then I finally after an extended search for a legacy in excellent condition, I snagged this beauty!


----------



## Thunder1

Waterwheel said:


> Have owned an OVM for awhile, one of my first autos...then I finally after an extended search for a legacy in excellent condition, I snagged this beauty!
> View attachment 15665813


Congrats!!..it's a beaut!!..I've got one coming in in a few days..we'll have to compare notes then..


----------



## Waterwheel

Thunder1 said:


> Congrats!!..it's a beaut!!..I've got one coming in in a few days..we'll have to compare notes then..


Nice! Was it the one that was on the bay here recently?


----------



## Thunder1

Waterwheel said:


> Nice! Was it the one that was on the bay here recently?


Yes, it was..I traded a Hammy chrono & $220.00 for it..


----------



## Waterwheel

Thunder1 said:


> Yes, it was..I traded a Hammy chrono & $220.00 for it..


Nice! I saw the 220, wondered if it actually went for that or not. Nice score!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I need to add one of these to my Steiny hoard one of these days..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## mascherani

still hot around here... O1 Oporto Edition!









Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

mascherani said:


> still hot around here... O1 Oporto Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


So, what do you think of it?..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(HK Edition)..

















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage Black DLC..


----------



## xernanyo

My 4 year old O1T500... It never gets old when it's on my wrist 😁


----------



## Thunder1

xernanyo said:


> My 4 year old O1T500... It never gets old when it's on my wrist 😁
> View attachment 16129042


And that strap looks like a swell fit for it, as well..


----------



## xernanyo

Thunder1 said:


> And that strap looks like a swell fit for it, as well..


Yes, its such a strap monster 😁 so easy to dress up or down.


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Legacy*..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) to start the day off...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 'Comex" for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..thinking about what it would look like on a brown leather strap..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TIF'..


----------



## jatco

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..thinking about what it would look like on a brown leather strap..
> View attachment 16139429
> 
> View attachment 16139430
> 
> Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TIF'..
> View attachment 16139473


Probably pretty good.on that kind of strap...would blend with the creamy numbers etal..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A '_Kermit_' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Olko version)..


----------



## Scbr24

I got an itch for the nipple GMT, does anyone have it? I haven't found a single real life picture apart from a sales post on another forum.


----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for me all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

Keeping w/ the GMT to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for me all day today..


----------



## Stiorra

It arrived a week ago. Proud and excited! Absolutely beautiful and unbeatable value. I am still debating but I may be going for a second one soon.


----------



## Thunder1

Stiorra said:


> It arrived a week ago. Proud and excited! Absolutely beautiful and unbeatable value. I am still debating but I may be going for a second one soon.
> 
> View attachment 16185082


If you do, you probably won't be regretting it!!..


----------



## KogKiller

The Steinhart brand is quickly growing on me. Best bang for buck watches I've come across. Better value than today's Seikos IMO (coming from someone that owned Seiko Monsters, Cocktail, Alpinists, SKXs, SARB035, etc).

Very happy with my Ocean GMT, and honestly, it's more striking than some of my Omegas or Tag Heuers. 

+2/s a day. GMT hand is perfectly aligned, and so is the bezel and chapter ring.


----------



## Stiorra

👆👆👏👏👏Good Choice! Great taste!


----------



## alznc

Trying to decide if this one is too small for my wrist. The link closest to the lugs seem to bend at a vertical angle and appears a bit funny IMO. The watch itself is beautiful and colors pop. 

What are ya'lls thoughts?


----------



## KogKiller

alznc said:


> Trying to decide if this one is too small for my wrist. The link closest to the lugs seem to bend at a vertical angle and appears a bit funny IMO. The watch itself is beautiful and colors pop.
> 
> What are ya'lls thoughts?


Yes, it's small by today's standards. Looks like a vintage size on your wrists. I'd still wear it if I were you. It's not a huge difference, I've seen much worse...


----------



## alznc

KogKiller said:


> Yes, it's small by today's standards. Looks like a vintage size on your wrists. I'd still wear it if I were you. It's not a huge difference, I've seen much worse...


have decided to sell it. I think the 42mm Steiny GMT will be too large due to the straight lugs. Looks like the squale GMT it is.


----------



## lvt

alznc said:


> What are ya'lls thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16187755


The wrist looks okay, I'm more concerned about the shoes


----------



## alznc

lvt said:


> The wrist looks okay, I'm more concerned about the shoes


Sorry what can I say. On the porch at the house....definitley have a runners feet.


----------



## lvt

alznc said:


> Sorry what can I say. On the porch at the house....definitley have a runners feet.


Could be climber feet as well.

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Going green a little later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko version) for moi today..


----------



## sector445

Vinrage red Mk2


----------



## Thunder1

A *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a new Steiny arrival for moi..it's the relatively new Ocean 39Premium 904L..so far, so good!!..


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good!


----------



## Thunder1

[email protected] said:


> Looking good!


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Just got my first Steinhart and I’m seriously impressed. Also my first titanium watch. This thing is baller, it reminds me of a Tudor Pelagos I tried on once but at 1/6 of the price it’s an insane deal. The hands are so large and legible combined with excellent lume makes the dial extremely legible. The case actually wears fairly thin and titanium gives the watch an interesting tone while also making it light for what it is! I’m very happy with this watch and think it will become my daily wear for a little bit.


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Vintage for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Maxi for me all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a 'Comex' 39..


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Flopi81

Steinhart Nav. B Uhr in 42 mm. Bronze case
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFabe

New to me Ocean Explorer on C&B Chevron Fifty.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a newly acquired Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a newly acquired Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..
> View attachment 16301765


dang makes me wish I had ordered mine on the jubilee!


----------



## Thunder1

Mrkizzle04 said:


> dang makes me wish I had ordered mine on the jubilee!


Order it as a back-up?..


----------



## jinzhouy




----------



## Mrkizzle04

Ordered 2 on a whim…LOVE the plexi but stupidly I ordered the “Kermit” in the standard version and not the 39….damn it! Is it too big?


----------



## princevlad

Difference is visible. But presence in both cases is ok from my point of view. 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Ordered 2 on a whim…LOVE the plexi but stupidly I ordered the “Kermit” in the standard version and not the 39….damn it! Is it too big?
> View attachment 16317763
> 
> View attachment 16317762


How does it feel on your wrist after you've been wearing the 39mm?..


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Thunder1 said:


> How does it feel on your wrist after you've been wearing the 39mm?..


I definitely enjoy wearing the 39 more, but the 42 is still very comfortable and quite the statement while on wrist. I have been grabbing for the green more as the color of the bezel is just the perfect shade of green. Kinda made me realize why Rolex changed to a 41mm. I do wish Steinhart would do a 40-41.


----------



## Thunder1

Mrkizzle04 said:


> I definitely enjoy wearing the 39 more, but the 42 is still very comfortable and quite the statement while on wrist. I have been grabbing for the green more as the color of the bezel is just the perfect shade of green. Kinda made me realize why Rolex changed to a 41mm. I do wish Steinhart would do a 40-41.


I've the 39mm version of this baby & wear it w/ the jubilee bracelet..many of us feel that the jubilee, because of it's shorter links, makes 42mm Steinys more comfortable to wear..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> I've the 39mm version of this baby & wear it w/ the jubilee bracelet..many of us feel that the jubilee, because of it's shorter links, makes 42mm Steinys more comfortable to wear..


Maybe I should order a jubilee for mine. Is their jubilee jingly or is it pretty tight?


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## reb0957

I finally got one! Hard watch to beat for the money spent!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeams

Woah I haven’t posted on WUS in years! Today I’m wearing my beloved Steinhart Nav B Chrono II, 47mm, on the brown leather butterfly strap. 

It only took almost a decade for it to get that darker leather patina 😜


----------



## Rollan

2nd & 3rd Steiny


----------



## sbeams

Finally back on my wrist!


----------



## Thunder1

sbeams said:


> Finally back on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 16428408


Looks good!!..why the wait?..


----------



## Rollan

Another lume pic


----------



## FlyAndFight

I've been away from this forum for several years but I knew that when I returned today, this had to be the first thread to post in!


----------



## Thunder1

FlyAndFight said:


> I've been away from this forum for several years but I knew that when I returned today, this had to be the first thread to post in!
> 
> View attachment 16440448


That baby has to have some age on it!!..


----------

